# 

## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

W wielu wątkach trwają dyskusje o różnych systemach, w żadnym jednak nie znalazłem prostego przykładu który system zrobić coś czego nie zrobi inny. Czy można powiedzieć że jeden system jest lepszy od drugiego? Aktualnie odrzuciłem KNX ze względu na koszty. Zostają 3 systemy:
Grenton, Ampio i Loxone. Patrząc z punktu widzenia społeczności i liczby użytkowników wydaje się prowadzić Loxone, dodatkowe urządzenia są jednak drogie, z drugiej strony gwarantowane jest bezproblemowe działanie. 

Plusem dla mnie jest to że każdy z tych systemów wykorzystuje te same okablowanie(zakładając, że użyję Cat 7) oraz gwiazdę(zakładając, że nie użyję tree w Loxone). Jak za 15 lat firma przestanie istnieć to będzie na pewno następca, ew. zostaje mi rPi który też zadziała.

Czy jednak wybierając Ampio albo Grentona zamiast Loxone nie będę w stanie czegoś osiągnąć? Jakie są realne ograniczenia tych systemów względem KNX, czy tylko brak integracji producentem który daje mi wyłącznie integrację z KNX? Sterowanie światłem, audio-wideo, ogrzewaniem, wideodomofonem VOIP, do tego bramy + podlewanie trawnika reklamują wszyscy.

----------


## homelogic

> W wielu wątkach trwają dyskusje o różnych systemach, w żadnym jednak nie znalazłem prostego przykładu który system zrobić coś czego nie zrobi inny. Czy można powiedzieć że jeden system jest lepszy od drugiego? Aktualnie odrzuciłem KNX ze względu na koszty. Zostają 3 systemy:
> Grenton, Ampio i Loxone. Patrząc z punktu widzenia społeczności i liczby użytkowników wydaje się prowadzić Loxone, dodatkowe urządzenia są jednak drogie, z drugiej strony gwarantowane jest bezproblemowe działanie. 
> 
> Plusem dla mnie jest to że każdy z tych systemów wykorzystuje te same okablowanie(zakładając, że użyję Cat 7) oraz gwiazdę(zakładając, że nie użyję tree w Loxone). Jak za 15 lat firma przestanie istnieć to będzie na pewno następca, ew. zostaje mi rPi który też zadziała.
> 
> Czy jednak wybierając Ampio albo Grentona zamiast Loxone nie będę w stanie czegoś osiągnąć? Jakie są realne ograniczenia tych systemów względem KNX, czy tylko brak integracji producentem który daje mi wyłącznie integrację z KNX? Sterowanie światłem, audio-wideo, ogrzewaniem, wideodomofonem VOIP, do tego bramy + podlewanie trawnika reklamują wszyscy.


Obiektywnie, jako instalator wszystkich powyższych rozwiązań:

Kluczem do każdego systemu jest ogrzewanie. Loxone ma algorytmy PI + logika rozmyta do nauki czasu nagrzewania stref. Dodatkowo potrafi liczyć zapotrzebowanie na kalorie danej strefy w zależności od metrażu, historii strefy i krzywej grzewczej, po czym wyliczyć optymalną temperaturę na buforze czy na danym mieszaczu. Do tego ma własne głowice proporcjonalne, bezprzewodowe i na tree. Ogólnie ogień i bajery. Loxone to po prostu inna liga, ACZKOWIEK jest to system centralny, z wbudowaną bombą zegarową w postaci karty sd. 

Ampio drugie miejsce - co prawda ogrzewanie na teraz to tylko histereza, ale ma spore możliwości integracji. Klimy, rekuperatory, modbusy, rsy itp itd. Do tego system rozproszony, jak padnie serwer to się da światło zapalić. 

Grenton jak na razie się nie integruje z niczym bardziej skomplikowanym. Raczej podstawy. Ładna apka, którą łatwo się customizuje.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Instalator Loxone też się chwalił tym systemem obliczenia czasu nagrzewania stref. Czy ma to jednak sens w przypadku podłogówki która ma swoją bezwładność? Czy nie będzie tak że w każdym pokoju będę miał jedną stałą ustaloną temperaturę i tyle, bo i tak nie mogę ustawić innej temperatury na noc i innej na dzień? Co z zyskami cieplnymi w zależności od pogody, czy Loxone tez uwzględnia, że jutro będzie słoneczny dzień?

Na czym polega rozproszenie w Ampio? 2 serwery, jeden tylko do sterowania przekaźnikami oświetlenia drugi od automatyki?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ampio drugie miejsce - co prawda ogrzewanie na teraz to tylko histereza, ale ma spore możliwości integracji. Klimy, rekuperatory, modbusy, rsy itp itd. Do tego system rozproszony, jak padnie serwer to się da światło zapalić.


Z tego co wiem to w Ampio ma być niedługo algorytm PI





> Na czym polega rozproszenie w Ampio? 2 serwery, jeden tylko do sterowania przekaźnikami oświetlenia drugi od automatyki?


Rozproszenie polega na tym że każdy moduł systemu jest modułem o własnej "inteligencji" czyli programowalnej logice. Serwer w Ampio należy raczej traktować jak jeden z wielu elementów systemu który odpowiada za grafikę, zdalne sterowanie systemem za pomocą aplikacji mobilnych i integrację po LANie. Nie jest natomiast jednostką nadrzędną tak jak ma to miejsce w systemach scentralizowanych a logika jest zawarta we wszystkich modułach. Czyli nie ma takiego elementu w systemie który w razie awarii spowoduje wyłączenie logiki całego systemu. 




> Do tego system rozproszony, jak padnie serwer to się da światło zapalić.


W zasadzie jeśli padł by serwer to działa wszystko nie tylko światło z zachowaniem pełnej logiki. Nie będzie to miało żadnego wpływu na działanie systemu za wyjątkiem braku zdalnego dostępu do instalacji. 




> Jakie są realne ograniczenia tych systemów względem KNX, czy tylko brak integracji producentem który daje mi wyłącznie integrację z KNX? Sterowanie światłem, audio-wideo, ogrzewaniem, wideodomofonem VOIP, do tego bramy + podlewanie trawnika reklamują wszyscy.




I Ampio i Loxone mają KNX w formie interfejsu komunikacyjnego więc ograniczenia o których piszesz nie mają miejsca. Serwer Ampio ma też w sobie serwer SIP więc VOIP odpalisz bez konieczności instalowania dodatkowych serwerów SIP-owych. 

Jeśli chodzi o integrację to tak jak wspominał Homelogic Ampio gada praktycznie ze wszystkim co ma RS232, RS485, ModBus, LAN, KNX, DALI. Z polskich systemów z całą pewnością należy do najbardziej rozbudowanych.

----------


## homelogic

> Instalator Loxone też się chwalił tym systemem obliczenia czasu nagrzewania stref. Czy ma to jednak sens w przypadku podłogówki która ma swoją bezwładność? Czy nie będzie tak że w każdym pokoju będę miał jedną stałą ustaloną temperaturę i tyle, bo i tak nie mogę ustawić innej temperatury na noc i innej na dzień? Co z zyskami cieplnymi w zależności od pogody, czy Loxone tez uwzględnia, że jutro będzie słoneczny dzień?


Nauka czasu nagrzewanie strefy ma mniejszy sens przy podłogówce, ale i tak się przydaje np. w trakcie dłuższych wyjazdów. 
Zysk cieplny jest uwzględniany poprzez algorytm PI, który reaguje na odpowiedź układu. Przekroczeń nie da się uniknąć bez wspomagania klimą, ale generalnie PI trzyma bardzo sprawnie zadaną temperaturę. Algorytm nie przewiduje zapotrzebowania na ciepło na podstawie prognozy pogody. Można by to złożyć pewnie z bloczków, ale pytanie czy to ma sens.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

homelogic, a jako instalator wszystkich tych systemów czym się kierujesz doradzając klientowi konkretny? 

iF-Jimi, rozumiem że jak padnie serwer to nic złego się nie stanie, ale jak padnie moduł odpowiedzialny za światło, to nie będzie wszystkich świateł pozostanie tylko funkcjonalność dostępna w innym module - np. ogrzewanie?

----------


## homelogic

Wszystko zależy od klienta, ale w miarę wzrostu możliwości Ampio spada procent tych którym polecam Loxone. Jeżeli raz na dwa lata profilaktycznie nie wymieni się karty sd w miniserwerze, to system wcześniej czy później padnie. Zazwyczaj wtedy gdy klient jest na wakacjach albo wszystkie nasze ekipy są w rozjazdach. Masakra.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> iF-Jimi, rozumiem że jak padnie serwer to nic złego się nie stanie, ale jak padnie moduł odpowiedzialny za światło, to nie będzie wszystkich świateł pozostanie tylko funkcjonalność dostępna w innym module - np. ogrzewanie?


Nie jest tak. W domu jednorodzinnym nie zrealizujesz oświetlenia na jednym module. Za światło zwykle odpowiada parę modułów np. 3 moduły 8-śmio przekaźnikowe, 2 ściemniające 8 wyjść AC, 2 moduły 4 wyjść OC, 2 moduły RGB itp. I tak np. powiedzmy że w sumie masz 12 modułów (mniejszych lub większych) odpowiedzialnych za oświetlenie, wszystkie one mają własną logikę. I jeśli padnie ci któryś z nich to przestaje działać tylko mała część oświetlenia. Podobnie jest z resztą instalacji. Np. w przypadku rolet są moduły czteroroletowe i jednoroletowe. Jak masz 14 rolet to potrzebne są 3 czwórki i 2 pojedyncze. Więc jak padnie jeden to przestają działać najwyżej cztery rolety lub jedna. Ale najważniejsze jest że moduły te nie są uzależnione od żadnych kart SD czy systemów operacyjnych i coś takiego jak awaria modułu zdarza się bardzo rzadko, a zwisy modułu magistralnego nie zdarzają się wcale.   

Ampio oczywiście nie jest bez wad, ale problemy jeśli są to raczej dotyczą błędów konfiguratora. Czyli czasem instalator napotyka problemy przy konfiguracji systemu na co zresztą dosyć szybko reaguje producent jeśli jest zgłoszenie. Klienta końcowego to raczej nie interesuje bo system jak już ruszy to działa.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Ok, no to rzeczywiście jest to plus. A jak wygląda samo programowanie modułów w Ampio? Jest jakiś wysokopoziomy interfejs graficzny czy zwykły język programowania(jaki?). Czy użytkownik końcowy ma dostęp do programowania by samemu poprawiać swoją instalację? Znalazłem jedno forum ampio, ale dostęp jest zamknięty.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ok, no to rzeczywiście jest to plus. A jak wygląda samo programowanie modułów w Ampio? Jest jakiś wysokopoziomy interfejs graficzny czy zwykły język programowania(jaki?). Czy użytkownik końcowy ma dostęp do programowania by samemu poprawiać swoją instalację? Znalazłem jedno forum ampio, ale dostęp jest zamknięty.


Prosty i intuicyjny interfejs graficzny na zasadzie odhaczania warunków i zaznaczania funkcji. Np. jeśli wejście nr. 3 w module X zostało 4 razy kliknięte to włącz wyjście nr 2 w module Y. Każda funkcja może być uzależniona od maksymalnie 32 warunków czego nigdy w życiu nie wykorzystałem nawet w połowie. 
Np. Jeśli: 1) temp. na wejściu modułu A jest niższa od 0 st + 2) wiatr na stacji pogodowej powyżej 20m/s + 3) alarm uzbrojony  + 4) coś tam jeszcze + 5) coś tam jeszcze itd. itd - to opuść rolety. To tak wytłumaczyłem w prosty sposób bo ten system ma ogromne możliwości i masę funkcji.




> Czy użytkownik końcowy ma dostęp do programowania by samemu poprawiać swoją instalację? Znalazłem jedno forum ampio, ale dostęp jest zamknięty.


Forum na Ampio jest dostępne tylko dla instalatorów. Użytkownik powinien dostać od swojego instalatora oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne i mieć możliwość zakupienia interfejsu konfiguracyjnego (70 zł netto)

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Analizując jeszcze te systemy i rozmawiając z instalatorami mam dylemat co do sposobu połączenia łączników. Rozumiem że mam 2 opcje - gwiazdę, albo magistralę. Wybierając gwiazdę mam więcej kabli, wybierając magistralę muszę do każdego włącznika dzwonkowego dorzucić mały moduł.

Jakie są Wasze obserwacje rady, w co lepiej iść? 
Jeden instalator grentona poleca gwiazdę jeśli instalacja w domu, inny zaś magistralę.
Loxone twierdzi, że w gwiazdę wyjdzie za dużo kabla, lepiej magistrala (i poleca Cat 7) 
Ampio - tutaj rozmawiałem o gwieździe, nie wiem nawet czy jest inna opcja (pytanie do Ciebie iF-Jimi - jest?).

Kabel wydaje mi się tani, stąd gwiazda wydaje mi się lepsza. Z drugiej strony przeraża mnie autostrada kabli w tych cienkich ścianach, zostaje więc puszczenie tego podłogą. Przy domu piętrowym, 250m² Ile kilometrów tych kabli mogę potrzebować? Jak dużo skrętki zaoszczędzę wybierając magistralę?

----------


## kicaj222

Ja u siebie robię w gwiazdę,  nie konecznie musi być kat7 , kąt 5 tez będzie ok, kabel jest tani,  przy 250m2 wyjdzie Ci tak na oko 900 kabla skrętki

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Analizując jeszcze te systemy i rozmawiając z instalatorami mam dylemat co do sposobu połączenia łączników. Rozumiem że mam 2 opcje - gwiazdę, albo magistralę. Wybierając gwiazdę mam więcej kabli, wybierając magistralę muszę do każdego włącznika dzwonkowego dorzucić mały moduł.
> 
> Jakie są Wasze obserwacje rady, w co lepiej iść? 
> Jeden instalator grentona poleca gwiazdę jeśli instalacja w domu, inny zaś magistralę.
> Loxone twierdzi, że w gwiazdę wyjdzie za dużo kabla, lepiej magistrala (i poleca Cat 7) 
> Ampio - tutaj rozmawiałem o gwieździe, nie wiem nawet czy jest inna opcja (pytanie do Ciebie iF-Jimi - jest?).
> 
> Kabel wydaje mi się tani, stąd gwiazda wydaje mi się lepsza. Z drugiej strony przeraża mnie autostrada kabli w tych cienkich ścianach, zostaje więc puszczenie tego podłogą. Przy domu piętrowym, 250m² Ile kilometrów tych kabli mogę potrzebować? Jak dużo skrętki zaoszczędzę wybierając magistralę?


Jeśli chodzi o Ampio to pójdzie pod każdą instalacją bo mają pełen zestaw modułów na szynę oraz pełen zestaw dopuszkowych. Co do kabla to w zupełności wystarczy UTP 5e. Jeśli chodzi o magistralę to prowadzi się ją szeregowo (rozdzielnia -> puszka1 -> puszka2 -> ........ -> puszka9 itp). Dopuszcza się oczywiście możliwość rozdzielenia magistrali oraz częściową gwiazdę z rozdzielni. Zalecam poprowadzenie magistrali mimo wszystko przez wszystkie puszki niezależnie czy jest tam potrzebna, czy może Ci się wydawać że nie. A swoją drogą jeśli chcesz skorzystać z wejść z modułów które są w rozdzielni to dodatkowe kable w gwiazdę. Osobiście wolę poświęcić trochę więcej złocisza i poprowadzić magistralę szeregowo oraz drugą skrętkę w gwiazdę. Dzięki temu nic cię w późniejszym czasie nie zaskoczy. Przy takim rozwiązaniu zalecam też korzystać ze skrętek kolorowych żeby po otwarciu puszki szybko zlokalizować interesujący Cię kabel.

Reasumując. Większość modułów Ampio na szynę ma również w sobie wejścia i albo z nich skorzystasz, albo będą wisieć w powietrzu jeśli pod wyłączniki mechaniczne skorzystasz z dopuszkowych modułów wejść, albo zastosujesz panele sensorowe. Natomiast dopuszkowe aktory również mają wejścia w standardzie. Metoda prowadzenia instalacji elektrycznej jest zatem w tym przypadku bardzo elastyczna.

----------


## homelogic

Trzeba rozróżnić pojęcie gwiazdy na przewodach 230V (przekaźniki w rozdzielni) od gwiazdy sygnałowej (ze skrętek). Ta pierwsza jest duuuużo droższa. Loxone wymaga gwiazdy 230V, bo jeszcze nie wypuścili przekaźników na magistralę tree.

Gwiazda 230V to nie tylko wyższy koszt przewodów. Do tego dochodzi dużo większa (i droższa) rozdzielnica, specjaliści którzy ją złożą oraz zalecenie aby od razu zamontować całość systemu bo robienie na raty to dodatkowe mnożenie kosztów. 

W przypadku magistrali mamy zwykłą małą rozdzielnię którą złoży każdy elektryk oraz (w miarę) standardową instalację. Można odpalić całą elektrykę i dopiero potem montować pestki podtynkowe jak wiemy że wszystko jest ok. Zawsze można przepiąć przewody na standard w danej puszce jak coś idzie nie tak.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Gwiazda 230V - czyli że każdą grupę punktów świetlnych łączymy bezpośrednio z szafą? Myślałem że tak to wygląda w każdym  z 3 wymienionych systemów, przekaźnik siedzi w szafie i decyduje którą lampę włączam. Jeśli nie, jak to jest rozwiązane w Ampio?
Jak dużo tych przewodów może być? O jakim orientacyjnym koszcie (skrętki + kable elektryczne) mówimy? No i jak duża może być ta szafa?

----------


## homelogic

> Gwiazda 230V - czyli że każdą grupę punktów świetlnych łączymy bezpośrednio z szafą?


Tak. Wszystkie obwody pojedynczo do szafy. Do tego rolety. Masochiści dodatkowo w ten sposób ciągną wszystkie gniazdka. 




> Myślałem że tak to wygląda w każdym  z 3 wymienionych systemów, przekaźnik siedzi w szafie i decyduje którą lampę włączam. Jeśli nie, jak to jest rozwiązane w Ampio?


W Ampio jest to jedna z opcji. Drugą opcją są przekaźniki w puszkach które gadają ze sobą i centralą za pomocą magistrali. Do tych modułów bezpośrednio się podpina włączniki. Generalnie opcję magistralną należy rozumieć jako taką bezprzewodówkę gadającą po kabelku  :wink: 




> Jak dużo tych przewodów może być? O jakim orientacyjnym koszcie (skrętki + kable elektryczne) mówimy? No i jak duża może być ta szafa?


Na dom ok. 200 m2 szafa wychodzi od 1 x 2 do 2 x 2 m. Realny koszt samej szafy z aparaturą i złożeniem (bez automatyki) często przekracza 10 000 zł. Kabelki to dodatkowe kilka tysięcy.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Nastawiałem się na pełną gwiazdę, by nie mieć elektroniki w puszkach. Ale faktycznie teraz widzę, że używając magistrali + przekaźników kabli w szafie będzie znacznie mniej. Ale dochodzi koszt samych modułów dopuszkowych no i standardowe kable puszka - lampa.
Jakie są największe wady takiego podejścia? Łączniki na 230V, zamiast na 24V i więcej elektroniki która może się zepsuć?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nastawiałem się na pełną gwiazdę, by nie mieć elektroniki w puszkach. Ale faktycznie teraz widzę, że używając magistrali + przekaźników kabli w szafie będzie znacznie mniej. Ale dochodzi koszt samych modułów dopuszkowych no i standardowe kable puszka - lampa.
> Jakie są największe wady takiego podejścia? Łączniki na 230V, zamiast na 24V i więcej elektroniki która może się zepsuć?


Jak zawsze wszystko ma swoje wady i zalety. Ja bym nie przesadzał z tym "duuużo droższy" jeśli chodzi o gwiazdę 230V, ale faktem jest że wyjdzie więcej kabla i większa rozdzielnia jak pisze Homelogic. Niemniej jednak w swojej firmie preferuję takie rozwiązanie jeśli gadamy o nowych budynkach. Zaletą tego rozwiązania jest to że taniej wyjdą moduły i bardziej elastycznie możemy łączyć instalację. Np. moduł AMPIO na szynę który ma 8 wejść uniwersalnych i 8 wyjść przekaźnikowych kosztuje 920 zł netto. Czyli jeden przekaźnik wyjdzie 115 zł. Moduł dwuprzekaźnikowy do puszki kosztuje 280 zł, czyli 140 zł za przekaźnik. Wadą instalacji realizowanej w puszkach jest też fakt, że moduły przekaźnikowe mają zawsze dwa wyjścia. Czyli jeśli w takiej puszcze mamy tylko jeden obwód lub trzy to zawsze jeden przekaźnik zostaje niewykorzystany. Dodatkową zaletą automatyki w rozdzielni jest to że mamy wszystko w jednym miejscu co jest wygodniejsze w serwisowaniu, no i fajnie to wygląda jak właściciel chce pokazać znajomym "szafę"  :smile: 

Każdy ma swój ulubiony, preferowany styl instalacji. My w puszkach robimy tylko wtedy kiedy przerabiamy gotową instalację w deweloperce, albo właściciel budynku zgłosił się do nas jak już położył druty. Może w przyszłości dojdę do wniosku że wszystko w puszkach. Kto wie, Homelogic też niedawno robił wszystko w rozdzielni  :smile:

----------


## leszekwolski

Ja dostrzegam natomiast dwa argumenty, który dla mnie i kilku klientów były przekonujące by wszystko jednak umieścić w rozdzielnicy. Po 1 chodzi o pstrykanie przekaźników. Gdy rozdzielenia z nimi wszystkimi jest w osobnym pomieszczeniu to zazwyczaj nie słychać ich zmiany stanu. Z modułami dopuszkowymi bywa różnie. 
Po 2 pełna gwiazda 230V daje również taką zaletę, że zawsze jeden początek obwodu mam przy lampie/rolecie/gnieździe itp a drugi w rozdzielnicy. Ewentualną usterkę jest dzięki temu bardzo łatwo zlokalizować i usunąć.
Ale jak już zostało wspomniane - każdy ma swoje ulubione metody.

----------


## homelogic

> Kto wie, Homelogic też niedawno robił wszystko w rozdzielni


Grzechy młodości i owoce naiwności  :wink: 

A na poważnie to po prostu klienci na mnie wymusili zmianę podejścia. Wszyscy chcą szybciej i taniej. Magistrala to jest ekstra kilka pudeł skrętki i puszki kieszeniowe. Kładzie to zwykły elektryk, który przy okazji robi standardową szafę w cenie. Po mojej stronie na końcu wchodzi dwóch integratorów na kilka dni i załatwione, wszystko bangla. Ile mniej dogadywania, maili, ofert, wycen, projektów, schematów, czasu, ludzi... Ile mniej punktów gdzie coś się może pochrzanić...

W ogóle to w tej ścieżce branżowo-zawodowej zatoczyłem kółko. Znowu pokochałem bezprzewodówki. Takie Delta Dore jest stabilne jak skała i bajecznie proste w konfiguracji. Umie tyle ile trzeba. Jedyne wytyczne to puszki kieszeniowe - to nawet deweloperzy rozumieją, bo ze skrętką bywa różnie  :wink: . Wycenę systemu jest w stanie zrobić sekretarka. Moduły w puszki wtyka często elektryk od inwestora. Potem się wlatuje z jednym śrubokrętem na parę godzin i system gotowy. Nawet laptopa nie trzeba brać. 
I co najśmieszniejsze, odpowiednia bezprzewodówka (o dużej autonomii modułów) jest najmniej narażona na awarie systemu ze wszystkich topologii. Reszta (czyli gwiazda i magistrala) mają ekstra słaby punkt w postaci zasilacza.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> W ogóle to w tej ścieżce branżowo-zawodowej zatoczyłem kółko. Znowu pokochałem bezprzewodówki. Takie Delta Dore jest stabilne jak skała i bajecznie proste w konfiguracji. Umie tyle ile trzeba.


Owszem, z całą moją niechęcią do bezprzewodówki, jak już miałbym coś brać to Delta Dore. Pod warunkiem że klientowi niepotrzebna jest logika tylko sama automatyka. 




> Reszta (czyli gwiazda i magistrala) mają ekstra słaby punkt w postaci zasilacza.


Tylko i wyłącznie wtedy jeśli zrobilibyśmy magistralę opartą o jeden zasilacz. Osobiście nigdy w życiu nie popełniłem takiej instalacji, redundancja zasilania to podstawa w systemach magistralnych a nie słyszałem o przypadku awarii zasilania systemu magistralnego jeśli stosuje się moduł redundancji. Oprócz modułu redundancji o którym wspomniałem powyżej stosujemy minimum dwa zasilacze, oczywiście wysokiej jakości. Padnie jeden zasilacz, działa drugi a moduł redundancji informuje nas o awarii. Oczywiście cały system działa normalnie. Zresztą wiesz jak to działa więc nie do końca wiem w jakim celu to napisałeś  :smile:  

Odnosząc się analogicznie do zasilania systemów bezprzewodowych, to w pestkach podtynkowych zasilanych bezpośrednio z AC potrzebna jest mikroprzetwornica. Nie ma szans żeby taka mikroprzetwornica o rozmiarach 3 x 5mm przetwarzająca 230AC na 5DC działała 10 lat, już nie mówiąc o dłuższym okresie użytkowania. Co innego jeśli urządzenie zasilane jest z baterii. Wtedy zespół zasilania jest bezpieczny, tyle że jak wiadomo konieczna jest okresowa wymiana baterii.

----------


## homelogic

> Tylko i wyłącznie wtedy jeśli zrobilibyśmy magistralę opartą o jeden zasilacz. Osobiście nigdy w życiu nie popełniłem takiej instalacji, redundancja zasilania to podstawa w systemach magistralnych a nie słyszałem o przypadku awarii zasilania systemu magistralnego jeśli stosuje się moduł redundancji. Oprócz modułu redundancji o którym wspomniałem powyżej stosujemy minimum dwa zasilacze, oczywiście wysokiej jakości. Padnie jeden zasilacz, działa drugi a moduł redundancji informuje nas o awarii. Oczywiście cały system działa normalnie. Zresztą wiesz jak to działa więc nie do końca wiem w jakim celu to napisałeś


Napisałem bo to wcale nie jest ogólny standard i bardzo mało ludzi zwraca na to uwagę.




> Odnosząc się analogicznie do zasilania systemów bezprzewodowych, to w pestkach podtynkowych zasilanych bezpośrednio z AC potrzebna jest mikroprzetwornica. Nie ma szans żeby taka mikroprzetwornica o rozmiarach 3 x 5mm przetwarzająca 230AC na 5DC działała 10 lat, już nie mówiąc o dłuższym okresie użytkowania. Co innego jeśli urządzenie zasilane jest z baterii. Wtedy zespół zasilania jest bezpieczny, tyle że jak wiadomo konieczna jest okresowa wymiana baterii.


Żeby była jasność - nikt nigdy nie zagwarantuje żywotności żadnej elektroniki powyżej 10 lat, no chyba że mówimy o dedykowanych systemach dla wojska. Dlatego między innymi nie używa się tam cyny bezołowiowej. 

I tutaj właśnie pestki podtynkowe są fajne - za te 10 lat jak cokolwiek zacznie padać to w najgorszym przypadku wydłubie się pestkę i podepnie zwykły włącznik. Jak zacznie padać szafa a'la ruski kosmodrom to nie będzie ani wesoło ani łatwo.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Napisałem bo to wcale nie jest ogólny standard i bardzo mało ludzi zwraca na to uwagę.


W takim wypadku chyba byłem tego nieświadomy  :smile:  Zawsze zwracałem na to szczególną uwagę, również prowadząc szkolenia. A odkąd Ampio ma swój świetny moduł redundancji to widzę, że integratorzy wkładają go raczej do każdej instalacji. 




> Żeby była jasność - nikt nigdy nie zagwarantuje żywotności żadnej elektroniki powyżej 10 lat, no chyba że mówimy o dedykowanych systemach dla wojska. Dlatego między innymi nie używa się tam cyny bezołowiowej.


Nie o to mi chodziło, te 10 lat napisałem tak ze sporym  zapasem. Moja teoria o której mowa powyżej, oparta się na moim doświadczeniu oraz na rozmowach z pewnym zdolnym konstruktorem elektronikiem którego znasz. W instalacjach które 5 - 6 lat temu zrealizowaliśmy na systemie bezprzewodowym z którym również miałeś duże doświadczenie, w tej chwili duża część pestek już jest wymieniona właśnie ze względu na mikroprzetwornice. Wiadomo że nikt nie zagwarantuje 10-ciu lat żywotności, ale zawsze pewne rozwiązania żyją zdecydowanie dłużej od innych ze względu na zastosowaną konstrukcję i technologię. Delta Dore jest fajnym, prostym, dopracowanym systemem bezprzewodowym, zdecydowanie lepszym od innych które znam i wartym polecenia w swojej klasie. Ja jednak w nowo powstałym budynku na dzień dzisiejszy nigdy nie zaleciłbym radia. Ampio jak wiesz też ma swój świetny system bezprzewodowy LoRa o zasięgu 2 km, ale jeśli nie muszę to nie korzystam  :smile: 




> Jak zacznie padać szafa a'la ruski kosmodrom to nie będzie ani wesoło ani łatwo.


Ale z jakiego powodu miałaby w szafie padać dobrze zrobiona elektronika zasilana wysokiej jakości zasilaczami? W instalacjach które zrealizowaliście np. na Loxonie padają Wam moduły po czasie? Oprócz wspomnianych powyżej kart SD od których zależy wszystko co jest oczywiście "drobną" niedogodnością  :smile:

----------


## wiiir

> Trzeba rozróżnić pojęcie gwiazdy na przewodach 230V (przekaźniki w rozdzielni) od gwiazdy sygnałowej (ze skrętek). Ta pierwsza jest duuuużo droższa. Loxone wymaga gwiazdy 230V, bo jeszcze nie wypuścili przekaźników na magistralę tree.


Będzię droższa ale czy nie możemy zrobić przemyślanej instalcji w tree na zasadzie redukcji? Wychodzi dużo taniej niż prowadzenie każdej żyły pod punkt. Trzeba wykonać fajny projekt jak poprowadzić przewody. Mam na myśli wyjscie ze skrzynki przewodem 5x1.5 następnie wychodzimy 4.x1.5mm i 3x1.5mm.

----------


## homelogic

> Będzię droższa ale czy nie możemy zrobić przemyślanej instalcji w tree na zasadzie redukcji? Wychodzi dużo taniej niż prowadzenie każdej żyły pod punkt. Trzeba wykonać fajny projekt jak poprowadzić przewody. Mam na myśli wyjscie ze skrzynki przewodem 5x1.5 następnie wychodzimy 4.x1.5mm i 3x1.5mm.


Tak się powinno robić, ale taki wariant wyjdzie tylko z ogarniętą ekipą bez napiętych terminów. Standardowo elektryk rozwija sobie przewody z kilku rolek na raz bo mu szybciej i łatwiej.

----------


## annaes

Dzień dobry,

Panowie mam szybkie pytanie.
Co prawda w temacie nie ma systemu VISION BMS ale może znacie wady, zalety. Próbuję go porównać sobie do AMPIO i mam .. łeb jak sklep  :roll eyes: 
Na razie tylko teoretycznie, w przyszłym tygodniu jadę do APA, czekam też na wycenę ampio.

Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## MD.

Ja się zastanawiałem nad tym systemem, widziałem go, jest ciekawy. Ale wycena była wielokrotnie wyższa od rodzimych systemów pokroju ampio. Ja się zdecydowałem na nexwella bo jak dla mnie dawał te same możliwości przy wielokrotnie mniejszych kosztów. Ale jak kogoś stać na vision bms i kasa dla niego nie ma żadnego znaczenia to moim zdaniem warto go rozważyć.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dzień dobry,
> 
> Panowie mam szybkie pytanie.
> Co prawda w temacie nie ma systemu VISION BMS ale może znacie wady, zalety. Próbuję go porównać sobie do AMPIO i mam .. łeb jak sklep 
> Na razie tylko teoretycznie, w przyszłym tygodniu jadę do APA, czekam też na wycenę ampio.
> 
> Dziękuję


Vision BMS to system scentralizowany oparty na Windowsie, czyli żeby działał musi stać komp na windzie w szafie. Nie do końca jestem pewien, ale z tego co kojarzę to nie mają swoich klocków tylko sam system zarządzania. Podłącza się zatem klocki oparte o Modbus, KNX, Dali, Lan itp. Żeby był bezpieczny, w sensie żeby nie wyłączył Ci się dom w przypadku awarii kompa to najlepiej rozproszyć go na klockach z KNX. Na wypadek awarii systemu na windzie żeby nie wyłączył Ci się cały dom, musi stać drugi system na Linuxie z mniejszą logiką. Przynajmniej jakiś czas temu tak to u nich działało. Więc w szafie muszą stać dwa kompy gdybyś się nie zdecydował na podłączenie go do KNX.  

Ampio to system rozproszony i też ma wszystkie powyższe interfejsy. Klocki zatem są autonomiczne i nie potrzebują serwera do działania logiki, a możliwości ma podobne.

----------


## annaes

Dziękuję. W rozmowach wezmę te kwestie również pod uwagę bo i tak mało co z tego rozumiem

----------


## annaes

Jestem po pierwszych wycenach i loxone + knx wyszło 98 126,50  :ohmy: 
VisionBMS trochę lepiej bo niecałe 90  :roll eyes: 
Jeszcze ampio

----------


## MD.

Sporo wyszło tylko pytanie co ta wycena obejmuje. Czy jest to komplet robót z wykonaniem kompletnej instalacji czy koszt samych podzespołów IB wraz z uruchomieniem. Czy w tej wycenie jest multiroom i inne wodotryski? Czy są panele dotykowe i inne? Tak czy siak spora kwota  :smile:  

Uderz jeszcze do nexwella z prośbą o wycenę to będziesz miała porównanie kosztów.

----------


## wiiir

> Jestem po pierwszych wycenach i loxone + knx wyszło 98 126,50 
> VisionBMS trochę lepiej bo niecałe 90 
> Jeszcze ampio


ILE!?!?!?!
Chcialbym zobaczyc szczegolowy kosztorys  pewnie z 70% to robocizna

----------


## Andrzey_

> ILE!?!?!?!
> Chcialbym zobaczyc szczegolowy kosztorys  pewnie z 70% to robocizna


Myślisz swoją skalą. Jak masz średni dom i chcesz sterować wieloma urządzeniami to wyjdzie, że ostatecznie i tak 50% więcej wyda.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Jestem po pierwszych wycenach i loxone + knx wyszło 98 126,50


Sam korzystam z Loxone + 1wire (temperatura) + KNX (do Satela i rekuperatora). Jeśli go wybierasz to zwróć uwagę czy robią Ci na magistrali "Tree". Zabawa z osobnymi skrętkami i przewodami per włącznik to strata czasu i komplikowanie instalacji. System ma jedną wadę - zapisuje na karcie SD i lepiej ją wymieniać co 2 lata, aby nie padła.

VisionBMS nie znam ale serwer na Windowsie do mnie nie przemawia.

----------


## Piencu

Hej, 
Miałem okazje ostatnio oglądać Ampio w praktyce. Bardzo mi sie spodobał. Jego szybkość była bardzo fajna. 
Oglądałem instalacje zrobione u klientów na:
 fibaro,
F&F radio i kabel
Lcn
Ampio

Nie podoba mi się oprogramowanie na iOS w Ampio, ale to pewnie za chwilkę naprawią. Niestety daleko im graficznie do Fibaro.
Brakuje mi w ofercie takich gotowych klocków konkretnego producenta, które będą wzornictwem „gładziusieńkie i błyszczące”, ale czy o to chodzi tylko w automatyce? Czy to ma być piękne, czy użyteczne?
Myślę, że spokojnie mogę polecić to rozwiązanie tym, którzy szukają i biją się z myślami co wybrać.
Otwartość komunikacji z innymi klockami firm trzecich, stabilność i szybkość działania to super sprawa.
Jeszcze raz polecam i sam u siebie to zainstaluje.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Co było szybszego w Ampio wzgledem innych rozwiązań? Gdzie były zauważalne największe różnice?

----------


## Piencu

F&F radio i fibaro to systemy centralne,radiowe z technicznego punktu widzenia z ograniczonym czasem nasłuchwianiu sygnału.  Ampio jest rozproszony, kablowy, czyli wykonanie czynności odbywa sie w urządzeniu, które wykonuje czynność. Zauważalnie odczuwałem różnice w szybkości działania, przy wydaniu kilku czynności. Nie miałem tych systemów w domu, wiec nie miałem okazji spędzić z nimi więcej niż jeden dzien, wiec praktyka może byc inna. Jednak do w/w systemów miałem dostęp do konfigurowania systemu.
Radiowe rozwiazania maja pewna wadę, jednokierunkowa transmisja i do tego, z ograniczeniem czasu nadawania. Zaletą jest oczywiście możliwość instalacji w gotowym juz budynku, gdy kabli juz sie nie da pociągnąć.

----------


## annaes

Dzień dobry  :smile:  A propos pytań odnośnie jakie funkcjonalności, podaję poniżej na jakiej podstawie otrzymałam tak wysokie ceny (ampio trochę tańsze):

Integracja z wideodomofonem 1
Integracja z systemem alarmowym Satel (ilość czujników) 64
Czujka zalania 4
Centalne odcięcie wody 1
Wykrycie obecności (ilość) 2
Wykrycie pożaru / czadu / gazu / gazów usypiających (ilość) 0
Monitorowania zamknięcia bramy garażowej 1
Sterowanie bramą garażowa (ilość) 1
Sterowanie klimatyzacją 1
Pomiar temperatury wewnąrz (strefy) 12
Pomiar temperatury na zewnątrz / ścian 1
Sterowanie roletami / żaluzjami (grupy) 8
Sterowanie oknami dachowymi (ilość) 4
Sterowanie z urządzeń mobilnych Klienta 1
Główny panel dotykowy 9,7" 1
Komunikacja z systemem poprzez e-mail 1
Komunikacja z systemem poprzez SMS 1
Obraz z kamer na żywo (maksymalna ilość) 8
Zdalne wyłączanie elektrycznej płyty grzejnej 1
Liczniki energii / Ilość obwodów 1/3
Integracja z licznikiem wody z impulsatorem (ilość) 1
Integracja z licznikiem gazu z impulsatorem (ilość) 1
Funkcja monitorowania otwarcia furtki 1
Sterowanie otwieraniem furtki (ilość) 1
Monitorowania zamknięcia bramy wjazdowej 1
Sterowanie bramą wjazdową (ilość) 1
Nawadnianie ogrodu (strefy) 3
Sterowanie źródłem ciepła 1
Sterowanie ogrzewaniem (strefy) 12
Sterowanie pompą obiegową C.W.U. 1
Oświetlenie włącz / wyłącz (obwody) 24
Oświetlenie LED RGB (obwody) 4
Oświetlenie ściemnialne 12V - 24V (ilość obwodów) 3
Oświetlenie elewacji włącz / wyłącz (obwody) 1
Oświetlenie ogrodu włącz / wyłącz (obwody) 3
Stacja pogodowa 1
Pomiar siły wiatru 1
Czujnik opadów atmosferycznych 1
Czujnik nasłonecznienia 1
Sterowanie rekuperacją 1
Sterowanie markizami (grupy) 2
Monitorowanie stanu zasilania budynku 1
Zasilanie awaryjne systemu 1
Zdalne odcięcie zasilania (obwody) 2
One Click Energy Saving 1

Oczywiście każda oferta okraszona uwagami  :wink:  za co jestem wdzięczna ponieważ wybierając system chcę mieć 100% pewności że będzie ok.

A propos Vision - komputer przemysłowy jest z Windows 7 Embedded , z tego co gdzieś mi wiadomo na tym systemie działają bankomaty. Nie potrzeba dwóch kompów bo te moduły mają swoją logikę awaryjną i jeśli komp padnie to dom będzie działał. 

Co mnie jednak najbardziej dotknęło to rozmowa z pewnym dystrybutorem ampio (nie, nie Pan iF) który powiedział mi że system rozproszony jest tylko w budynkach które już stoją i mają zrobioną elektrykę + tynki czy co tam, natomiast jeśli dom jest dopiero w budowie i robimy IB od zera to wtedy wszystko wrzucamy w rozdzielnię. 

No to jak to jest że ampio jest super bo jest rozproszone a jak przychodzi co do czego to jednak nie?  :big grin:

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Odniosę się tylko do ostatniego pytania, bo pytałem o to samo i jest odpowiedź iF w tym wątku  :wink:  Rozproszone sa moduły odpowiedzialne za logikę, nawet jeśli wszystkie w jednej szafie.

----------


## MD.

Też tak rozumiem - to, że wszystkie moduły są w jednej szafie nie oznacza, że system nie jest rozproszony. Rozproszenie oznacza, że nie ma centralnego komputera i każdy moduł posiada własną logikę, a nie to gdzie zlokalizowane są poszczególne moduły.

----------


## margielm

wygląda na to, że pan instalator rozumie "system rozproszony" jako instalacje podtynkowe. A nie tym się chwali Ampio.
A ja cały czas nie mogę się zdecydować czy to dobrze, czy to źle.. Tak nie ma "single point of failure", ale w systemie scentralizowanym wystarczy zrobić redundantny redundantny server i mamy podobne rozwiązanie.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Popatrz na koszt klocków w Ampio oraz serwera zaoferowanego przez instalatora. Jak wyceniałem system oparty na serwerze, sam serwer to był koszt 8-10tyś. Dodatkowo sam bym nie zaufał serwerowi opartemu na windows 7, w obawie że przed końcem wsparcia nie zostanie zaktualizowany do nowszej wersji.
Ze swojej strony mogę napisać, że po analizie różnych ofert i ostatecznym dylemacie z tematu tego wątku, wybrałem (na 90%) Ampio. Na wycenę Loxone się nie doczekałem, chociaż jak sam w internecie sprawdzałem to klocki są z kategorii tych droższych. Grenton był w identycznej cenie ale instalator mnie nie przekonał.

Czy Ampio to dobry wybór, przekonam się wkrótce, jak coś będę na pewno na forum narzekał  :wink: 

Jesli chodzi o aktualizacje oprogramowania Ampio, to jest to też dobre pytanie - iF, jak w Ampio wygląda częstotliwość aktualizacji? Jaki był czas reakcji w przypadku jakieś krytycznej dziury w bibliotece której używa system np. Hearbleed w OpenSSL?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Co mnie jednak najbardziej dotknęło to rozmowa z pewnym dystrybutorem ampio (nie, nie Pan iF) który powiedział mi że system rozproszony jest tylko w budynkach które już stoją i mają zrobioną elektrykę + tynki czy co tam, natomiast jeśli dom jest dopiero w budowie i robimy IB od zera to wtedy wszystko wrzucamy w rozdzielnię. 
> 
> No to jak to jest że ampio jest super bo jest rozproszone a jak przychodzi co do czego to jednak nie?


Na pewno był to dystrybutor?  :smile: 
Tak jak już koledzy wspomnieli rozproszenie logiki systemu to nie rozproszenie modułów. Co do modułów w Ampio to również można je umieścić zarówno w rozdzielni jak i w puszkach bo mają w zasadzie dostępne prawie wszystkie moduły w wersji dopuszkowej jak i na szynę. Więc jak kto woli.




> Jesli chodzi o aktualizacje oprogramowania Ampio, to jest to też dobre pytanie - iF, jak w Ampio wygląda częstotliwość aktualizacji?


Jeśli chodzi o aktualizacje konfiguratora magistralnego i urządzeń systemu to minimum raz na tydzień jest aktualizacja. Zwykle jest co drugi, trzeci dzień. Serwer raz na miesiąc, czasem częściej.




> Jaki był czas reakcji w przypadku jakieś krytycznej dziury w bibliotece której używa system np. Hearbleed w OpenSSL?


Nie odpowiem Ci na to pytanie, nie zdarzyła mi się taka sytuacja. Natomiast błędy w urządzeniach i konfiguratorze magistralnym jeśli już są to są usuwane zdecydowanie szybciej niż błędy w serwerze, często na poczekaniu.

----------


## margielm

Ja też, aktualnie, najbardziej patrzę w stronę Ampio. Patrzyłem też w stronę Grentona ale mam wrażenie, i moze to tylko wrażenie, że Ampio ma dużo bardziej kompletne rozwiązanie.Grentonowi wciaż brakuje chociażby bramki HTTP (która miała wyjść w pierwszej połowie tego roku).

Wielka szkoda, że Ampio skupia swoje marketingowe działania tylko na obecności na Targach. Bardzo chciałbym zobaczyć filmy na youtube przedstawiające instalację i, co ważniejsze, konfigurację modułów i programowanie Servera.

A przy okazji pytanie - której wersji CAN bus używa ampio?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A przy okazji pytanie - której wersji CAN bus używa ampio?


2.0B




> Wielka szkoda, że Ampio skupia swoje marketingowe działania tylko na obecności na Targach. Bardzo chciałbym zobaczyć filmy na allegro przedstawiające instalację i, co ważniejsze, konfigurację modułów i programowanie Servera.


Marketing to wybitnie słaby punkt Ampio. I tak już jest znacznie lepiej niż 3 lata temu bo w końcu zatrudnili parę osób które mają się tym zajmować. Za parę miesięcy mają pojawić się tutoriale. Drugim słabym punktem to grafika aplikacji mobilnej, ale na szczęście zlecili to zewnętrznej, zawodowej firmie i niedługo ma być taka z górnej półki.

----------


## margielm

Dzięki. To świetna informacja.

i btw. oczywiście miało być youtube a nie allegro - nie wiem skąd mi się to wzięło.

----------


## Piencu

trzymam za slowo: iF-Jimi, ze ta graficzka bedzie poprawiona, bo ja tez zdecyduje sie na ampio u siebie.
Klocki zrobione sa dobrze, a sterowanie bardzo dobre, graficzke mozna poprawic i dla rozwiazan juz istniejacych podgrac, tak by obsluga byla jeszcze przyjemniejsza.
Dla mnie najbardziej liczy sie techniczna otoczka, bo jak juz to raz zrobie, to nie dam rady tego wszystkiego tak latwo wymienic na domu...

----------


## margielm

A jak już jesteśmy przy ampio  to na początku bardzo  spodobały mi się te grawrowane panele dotykowe. A teraz juz nie jestem taki przekonany do nich.. Siłą automatyzacji jest również możliwość przeprogramowywania guzików. Dziś jeden guzik włącza światło w salonie - jutro zamyka rolety w kuchni. A z raz wygrawerowaną ikonką zostajemy do końca zycia (bo przecież kto bedzie chciał 2 razy płacić  :smile: ). więc może po prostu lepiej puste pola jak to ma np genton.

----------


## homelogic

Ampio ma już API. Graficzki w apce przestały być istotne. 

Aktualnie testuje się instalacja oparta o klocki Ampio i miniserwer Loxone. Śmiga jak wściekła. Kilka drobnych bugów wyszło na powierzchnię bo w końcu API jest dość wczesne, ale chłopaki szybko łatają. Generalnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z rezultatów.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A jak już jesteśmy przy ampio to na początku bardzo spodobały mi się te grawrowane panele dotykowe. A teraz juz nie jestem taki przekonany do nich.. Siłą automatyzacji jest również możliwość przeprogramowywania guzików. Dziś jeden guzik włącza światło w salonie - jutro zamyka rolety w kuchni.


Za parę miesięcy (do końca roku) ma pojawić się zupełnie nowy panel w Ampio. Według mnie powinien być hitem na rynku jeśli będzie wyglądał i działał jak na projektach. Przyciski będą miały przypisaną część wyświetlacza więc będzie się dało zmieniać ich funkcjonalność. 

W obecnych również bez problemu da się zmienić funkcjonalność przycisków tyle że grawerka na przycisku już się nam nie zmieni. Postaram się później wkleić jakiś filmik jak to działa. 




> A z raz wygrawerowaną ikonką zostajemy do końca zycia (bo przecież kto bedzie chciał 2 razy płacić ). więc może po prostu lepiej puste pola


Ale przecież mogą być to puste pola, klient sam decyduje jak ma wyglądać panel. Tyle że w przypadku paneli 2, 4 czy 6-cio przyciskowych to ma to jeszcze jakiś sens. 9 - ujdzie, natomiast nie wyobrażam sobie tego w przypadku 15-sto lub 18-sto przyciskowego panelu bez oznaczeń pól. Tak czy inaczej za 80 zł można wymienić wzór szybki. Trochę kiepsko się odkleja, ale zawsze można wysłać do producenta żeby to zrobił za nas. 




> Aktualnie testuje się instalacja oparta o klocki Ampio i miniserwer Loxone.


Czyli połączyłeś to co Ci się podoba w Loxie z tym co Ci się podoba w Ampio  :smile:   A tak z ciekawości za pomocą jakiego interfejsu połączyłeś Ampio z Loxem?

PS. Ostatnio się okazało że Ampio ma już PID-a w module grzewczym. Znalazłem to podczas szkolenia. Ot, taka miła niespodzianka w trakcie zajęć  :smile:  Tyle że jeszcze się tym nie chwalą bo na razie go testują.

----------


## margielm

> Czyli połączyłeś to co Ci się podoba w Loxie z tym co Ci się podoba w Ampio   A tak z ciekawości za pomocą jakiego interfejsu połączyłeś Ampio z Loxem?
> .


I jaki był cel takiego setupu? aby skorzystać z apki Loxone-owej?

----------


## homelogic

Ampio z Loxem gada po ethernecie na osobnej podsieci. Po stronie Ampio moduły MIN generują zdarzenia które lecą przez serwer Ampio i do Loxa URLami. Ogólnie jest wykorzystanych ok. 200 zdarzeń, osobno na stany 1 i 0, dzięki czemu po API od razu leci czas naciśnięcia danego włącznika. Flagami się nie dało bo zabrakło flag  :wink:  Po stronie Loxa mamy nasłuch inputów z Ampio no i sterowanie po API modułami przekaźnikowymi oraz RGBW. Wszystko się dało zrobić na prostych wyjściach http, bez żadnej zabawy z jakimiś skryptami picoC.

Ampio zostało lekko zgwałcone bo robi za klikadło, bez żadnej rozproszoności. Z punktu widzenia architektury systemu klocki Ampio są potraktowane jako inputy i outputy w Loxone i tam jest obrabiana cała logika. Z fajnych rzeczy to mamy kopię konfiga gdzie wszystko (prawie) działa na samym Ampio, więc jakby serwer Loxa się rozpadł to jest możliwość szybkiego odpalenia domu zdalnie w trybie "awaryjnym".


Powody tego fikołka były dwa:

1. Zastane na obiekcie żaluzje fasadowe somfy radiowe, 16 sztuk. Były do ogarnięcia za pomocą bramki RS485. Niby pikuś, tyle że okazało się że każda żaluzja wymagała 8 komend (start, stop, up, down, slates up, slates down, full up, full down) i na bramce po stronie Ampio skończyła się pamięć. Rozwiązanie wymagałoby dołączenia kolejnych bramek i to podwójnie (Ampio+Somfy) plus na horyzoncie pojawiło się widmo przerabiania interfejsu. Testowo ogarnęliśmy to na Loxie i zadziałał komplet z jedną bramką, wraz z łatwym dostosowaniem apki. 
2. Możliwość spełnienia życzenie klienta aby mógł sam zmieniać obiekty scen na przyciskach naściennych za pomocą apki.

Ogólnie całość działa jak oryginalny Loxone. Równie szybko reagują przyciski i apka, czyli natychmiastowo. Z problemów na teraz samo API po stronie Ampio jest w fazie beta i potrafi się raz na tydzień wykrzaczyć wymagając resetu. Chłopaki już z tym walczą, ale poradziliśmy sobie tak że Loxone robi przy okazji za watchdoga i resetuje serwer Ampio kiedy trzeba  :wink: .

----------


## iF-Jimi

Muszę przyznać że odważnie zaszaleliście z tą instalacją  :smile: 

Reasumując w efekcie końcowym masz jeszcze bardziej awaryjną instalację niż na samym scentralizowanym Loxonie z kartą SD, bo teraz całość jest uzależniona nie tylko od Loxona, karty SD na Loxie, ale również od serwera Ampio oraz instalacji sieciowej, routera. W najlepszym przypadku denerwująca półtoraminutowa przerwa w działaniu całości instalacji podczas prawidłowego zadziałania watchdoga.

Skoro już wszystko leci na Loxonie i to po sieci LAN przez Ampio to warunkiem koniecznym jak dla mnie byłoby zrobienie przynajmniej logiki podstawowej + stałej logiki warunkowej na samych modułach. Zwykłe włącz, wyłącz, ściemnij, rozjaśnij, otwórz, zamknij i wszystko to co jest koniecznie do zwykłego działania instalacji + logikę bardziej zaawansowaną której klient i tak nie będzie ruszał. Wtedy możesz sobie przecież same sceny i pozostałą logikę pozostawić do dyspozycji klienta na Loxonie i będzie miał co chce, a nie będzie się musiał wyprowadzić w niedzielę w przypadku kiedy padnie serwer Ampio, Loxon czy router sieciowy, zwykle zasilany jednym chińskim zasilaczem bez redundancji. Tylko samym przeprogramowaniem systemu bez problemu możesz mu zrobić tak żeby nadal miał co chce, a instalacja będzie o wiele bardziej niezawodna. 

Ale to moje zdanie, ja tam lubię święty spokój i na pierwszym miejscu patrzę na to żeby mi klient niepotrzebnie du..y nie zawracał, a później dopiero na udobruchanie go bajerami. Aczkolwiek to system inteligentnej automatyki, jak wiesz klient czasem i tak znajdzie jakiś powód żeby zadzwonić w niedzielę o 9.00 jak odsypiasz sobotnie spotkanie z przyjaciółmi  :big grin:

----------


## iF-Jimi

Poniżej filmik panelu sensorowego który obiecałem. Jak widać przyciski mogą być wielofunkcyjne, a te które chcemy możemy zaprogramować jako "Shiftowe" zmieniające funkcje innych przycisków (tych których funkcjonalność chcemy zmienić). Każdy przycisk może też w różny sposób reagować na krotności i długości przyciśnięć.  Co prawda nie zmieni nam to ikony nad przyciskiem więc ta musi odpowiadać funkcjonalności podstawowej.

----------


## homelogic

Lox sam z siebie nie pada (a przynajmniej nie wcześniej niż powinien), podobnie jak Ampio  :wink: . Router porządny Mikrotik na buforze, do tego jest też zasilanie redundantne. 

Integracja logiki Ampio wymagałaby głębszego grzebania w interfejsie Loxone żeby prawidłowo przedstawiać stany. Jest to ew. drugi etap jakby coś szło nie tak, ale na razie nie ma ku temu przesłanek  :smile:

----------


## margielm

Ale kurcze droga taka  zabawa. widzę że ten server loxone ponad 500 € kosztuje, czyli (z tego co mi się wydaje) to 2 razy więcej niż ampio.
czy gdyby nie te rolety nadal widział byś w tym sens?

----------


## homelogic

> czy gdyby nie te rolety nadal widział byś w tym sens?


Komercyjnie nie za bardzo, jak słusznie prawi iF-Jimi. Jest to jednak mnożenie potencjalnych źródeł awarii. Ale dla takiego forumowego power-usera może to mieć sens, przynajmniej do czasu aż będzie można sprawdzić nowa apkę jaką zapowiada Ampio.

----------


## homelogic

> Poniżej filmik panelu sensorowego który obiecałem. Jak widać przyciski mogą być wielofunkcyjne, a te które chcemy możemy zaprogramować jako "Shiftowe" zmieniające funkcje innych przycisków (tych których funkcjonalność chcemy zmienić). Każdy przycisk może też w różny sposób reagować na krotności i długości przyciśnięć.  Co prawda nie zmieni nam to ikony nad przyciskiem więc ta musi odpowiadać funkcjonalności podstawowej.


Mega bajer te zmiany kolorów. Jeszcze gdyby chłopaki ogarnęli konfigurator w zgrabniejszej formie... Musiałem sobie najpierw rozrysować odpowiednie diagramy na kartce żeby sie w tych wszystkich flagach nie pogubić  :wink: 

Rezultat dzisiejszej walki:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Mega bajer te zmiany kolorów. Jeszcze gdyby chłopaki ogarnęli konfigurator w zgrabniejszej formie... Musiałem sobie najpierw rozrysować odpowiednie diagramy na kartce żeby sie w tych wszystkich flagach nie pogubić [/video]


To fakt, że przy konfiguracji shiftów z wizualną zmianą kolorów trzeba się nagimnastykować. Niby wszystko proste i logiczne ale trochę tych funkcji się namnoży. Tyle że my w tym przypadku nie używamy flag. Wartość logiczną stanowią wtedy znaczniki nad przyciskami "shift" i o wiele prościej się to konfiguruje. Spróbuj tej metody, będziesz zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

> To fakt, że przy konfiguracji shiftów z wizualną zmianą kolorów trzeba się nagimnastykować. Niby wszystko proste i logiczne ale trochę tych funkcji się namnoży. Tyle że my w tym przypadku nie używamy flag. Wartość logiczną stanowią wtedy znaczniki nad przyciskami "shift" i o wiele prościej się to konfiguruje. Spróbuj tej metody, będziesz zadowolony


Metodę znam, ale mnie boli że wtedy diody żyją sobie własnym życiem. Takie moje OCD  :wink: . Wg zasad ergonomii powinny pokazywać stany obwodów i tak staram się robić. Wtedy też wyłączam na nich feedback przy naciskaniu, co daje "płynniejsze" działanie, bez tego irytującego pomrugiwania. Zobacz na filmiku.

Przy okazji - wiesz że przez API można wrzucać komunikaty na wyświetlacz? Wyobraź siebie teraz możliwości jakie da ci panel z tymi wszystkimi shiftami połączony z Loxone.

----------


## marcin_1988

Witam,
budujemy z mężem dom 255 m^2. Znajomy ma Nexwell i ten system oglądałam u niego w domu. Przeglądałam na stronie Ampio i Grenton ale generalnie Nexwell też ma b. ciekawe rozwiązanie jeśli chodzi o przełączniki. Na pewno ma 3,5" panel dotykowy co jest fajna rzeczą, ma też panel 8,4 ale grafiki na nim trochę z lat 90. Jesteśmy umówieni na spotkanie z handlowcem, mówi ze ten panel wycofują i do produkcji ma wchodzić nowy. Na spotkaniu mam się nim pobawić na żywo. Muszę podjąć szybko decyzje co sadzicie o tym systemie?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Nie podejmuj decyzji na szybko, panel to nie wszystko. Porozmawiaj z innymi handlowcami, zobacz co Ci oferują i jak chcą zrealizować Twoje pomysły. Potem wybierz tego który wypada najlepiej.

----------


## margielm

W sumie to nie rozumiem jaka jest różnica między nexwellem a fox by nexwell.. ale jak patrzę na ich "nową" aplikację mobilną to odechciewa mi się patrzeć dalej i w ogóle rozważać ten system. Wygląda jakby grafiki zrobił 12 latek w paintcie.

----------


## JCtronic

witam.
instaluje różne systemy KNX. Zainstalowałem też dwa systemy nexo od nexwell i w kwestii tego systemu moge sie wypowiedziec.
*margielm* co do twojego pytania. Nexo jest systemem centralnym z autonomicznymi modułami. Jest to system w wersji budżetowej premium. Fox jest systemem rozproszonym i jest przystepniejszy cenowo. 
Co do aplikacji dla systemu Nexo na Iphone to rzeczywiście czasy swietnosci ma juz za soba  :wink:  ale slyszalem ze pod koniec roku ma sie pojawic jej nastepca. Nexo na androida jest fajna i intuicyjna. Co do Foxa to nie mam doświadczenia, ale z tego co widzialem na szkoleniu wydaje sie calkiem okej. 
W kwesti Ampio czy Grenton nie potrafie sie wypowiedzieć, jak *marci_1988* sie umówisz z ich handlowcem to na pewno wszystko ci wytlumacza  :smile:

----------


## marcin_1988

Dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:  
W przypadku Nexwella przy tych moich 255 m będzie wchodził w grę chyba tylko Nexo. W przyszłym tyg jak  spotkam się z ich przedstawicielem dowiem się czegoś na temat aplikacji mobilnych ale na YT pojawił się taki filmik pokazujący aplikacje Nexwella wiec spróbuję się dopytać jak to wszystko działa. Na tym filmie niby wcale tak źle to nie wygląda..

----------


## Igor74

Witam. 
W przypadku domu 255 m2 nie musisz mieć nexo może być fox. Ja tak mam zainstalowane przy 220 m2. Musisz tylko pamiętać, że w przypadku fox'a możesz zainstalować tylko 32 moduły magistralne, włączając w to przełączniki programowalne i to jest realne ograniczenie. Co do wyglądu aplikacji fox'a to nie będę polemizował, jest schludna i intuicyjna. Nie ma kolorowych, wypasionych wodotrysków, ale za to dzięki prostym grafikom jest czytelna i bardzo łatwo mi się z niej korzysta. Aplikacja jest o tyle prosta, że stojąc w korku nie muszę przebijać się przez 10 ścian aplikacji, tylko intuicyjnie klikam jeden przycisk i rolety idą w dół.

----------


## Milun

Witam
Poszukuję wykonawcy inteligentnego domu na  ampio  lub loxone w Krakowie . Ktoś może polecić mi jakiegoś sprawdzonego instalatora?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Witam
> Poszukuję wykonawcy inteligentnego domu na  ampio  lub loxone w Krakowie . Ktoś może polecić mi jakiegoś sprawdzonego instalatora?


Tak jak napisała Andzkaa proszę o kontakt pod wskazanym przez nią adresem. W Krakowie jest sporo doświadczonych instalatorów AMPIO. Proszę przesłać konkretne miejsce inwestycji i jakieś wstępne oczekiwania to przekieruję do odpowiedniej firmy.

----------


## Di.

Ktos sie orientuje czy jest mozliwosc zakupu klockow i samodzielnej instalacji systemu Ampio? Czy tylko przez instalatora?
Byc moze nie oplaca sie samodzielnie, bo na przyklad kwestia VAT 8-23%?

Z tego co obserwuje Grenton udostepnia sporo materialow na temat DYI, jak z Ampio?
Na forum uzytkownikow automatyki budynkowej temat umarl w 2017r itp...

Szkoda, ze malo uzytkownikow sie wypowiada, prawie sami instalatorzy.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Grenton jest zdecydowanie bardziej pro konsumencki niż Ampio. Niestety kupisz tylko przez instalatora, kupowanie samemu jest opłacalne mimo VATu, bo dochodzi marża instalatora.  Możesz się zapisać na szkolenie i do Ampio i do Grentona, po obu szkoleniach możesz próbować kupić sprzęt, w Grentonie bez większych problemów, w Ampio będziesz się musiał zaprzyjaźnić z nowo poznanym instalatorem.

Co do DYI - powiem CI za jakiś miesiąc, mimo wszystkich plusów i minusów Ampio, zdecydowałem się na ten system, ustalając jednak z instalatorem że będę miał możliwość późniejszych modyfikacji - czy dostanę dostęp do forum i czy będę mógł faktycznie coś podziałać z innymi, czy zostanę sam jak palec dam znać.

Do kiedy chcesz podjąć decyzję?

----------


## Di.

Mam jeszcze sporo na decyzje, w grudniu bede dopiero kladl okablowanie i zrobie pewnie standard na szafe, czyli gwiazde i moze dodatkowo jak pisal Jimi puszcze obieg magistrali. Jednak jakos nie chce i nie lubie decydowac sie na rozwiazania, ktorych nie moge sam zmontowac/rozmontowac/naprawic/zmodyfikowac bez udzialu "doświadczonych instalatorów"... szczegolnie jesli sprawa dotyczy elektroniki domowej i pojazdow. Skad mam wiedziec co kto tam powklada i w jakim celu? Bede czekal na opinie. Dlaczego zdecydowales sie akurat na ten?

Czyli i tu i tu musze odbyc szkolenie? Wydawalo mi sie, ze sa sklepy internetowe sprzedajace Grentona wysylkowo. Troche dziwna polityka Ampio, jako producent normalnie mialbym gdzies co kto chce kupic i dlaczego. W koncu nie kazdy na swiecie bez szkolenia jest analfabeta z elektroniki i elektryki...

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Jednak jakos nie chce i nie lubie decydowac sie na rozwiazania, ktorych nie moge sam zmontowac/rozmontowac/naprawic/zmodyfikowac bez udzialu "doświadczonych instalatorów"... szczegolnie jesli sprawa dotyczy elektroniki domowej i pojazdow. Skad mam wiedziec co kto tam powklada i w jakim celu? 
> 
> Troche dziwna polityka Ampio, jako producent normalnie mialbym gdzies co kto chce kupic i dlaczego. W koncu nie kazdy na swiecie bez szkolenia jest analfabeta z elektroniki i elektryki...


Taka polityka firmy. Dają sporą gwarancję (5 lat) ale jeśli system zostanie zainstalowany przez autoryzowanego instalatora. Skoro się znasz to nie dasz sobie przecież powkładać czegoś co nie jest Ci potrzebne. Jak już Ci ktoś włoży ten moduł w szafę i wstępnie odpali to nie ma żadnego problemu żebyś sobie sam dalej programował a za to zapłacisz 8% VAT-u zamiast 23 bo kupisz usługę montażu. Swoją drogą żaden z innych polskich systemów (a mówię to pełną odpowiedzialnością) nie zapewni Ci takiego bezpieczeństwa działania instalacji (struktura logiki rozproszonej) przy zachowaniu takich możliwości rozbudowy i integracji zewnętrznej (ponad 60 urządzeń logicznych).

----------


## margielm

A patrzyłeś na ten ostatni system wymieniony w temacie tego wątku, czyli Loxone? 

Ja też wstępnie byłem zdecydowany na Ampio, ale przeszkadza mi "zamkniętość" tego rozwiązania. 
Nie kupisz od nich modułów, w internecie praktycznie zero praktycznych porad, i nawet software do konfiguracji systemu nie jest dostępny publicznie.

Ja dawno temu odrzuciłem Loxone, bo uznałem,  że  jest to rozwiązanie dużo droższe od polskich systemów. Ale ostatnio rozmawiałem z kolegą który zaczął sobie montować moduły Loxone i jest mega zadowolony i postanowiłem przyjrzeć się temu rozwiazaniu bliżej.
Loxone wygląda na bardzo otwarty system. Moduły możesz kupić w oficjalnym sklepie internetowym na ich stronie, aplikacja do konfigurowania systemu jest dostępna publicznie, jest bardzo przejrzysta - a do tego można sobie w niej poklikać na sucho dzięki opcji symulacji (niestety działa tylko pod windowsa). A apka na telefony jest naprawdę przyjemna dla oka i użyteczna. W internecie jest masa materiałów które pomogą samemu rozwinąć system. Co prawda większość jest po niemiecku, ale i po angielsku się coś znajdzie.

No dobra.. ale jeszcze pozostaje kwestia ceny. Jeśli spojrzymy surowo ma bloczki - to faktycznie Cena jest sporo wyższa. miniserver loxone ponad 500 euro vs serwer iDom ampio  - za 1400 zł. Ale gdy spojrzymy dokładniej na specyfikację obu modułów to się okazuje, że musimy trochę dorzucić do koszyka aby lepiej porównać cenę do wartości. 

Mi ten zestaw porównawczy wyszedł  tak:

* Miniserver loxone w oficjalnym sklepie niemieckim: 528 €, (zawiera w sobie: 8 wyjść relay, 8 wejść cyfrowych, 4 wejścia analogowe, 4 wyjścia analogowe, i interface KNX)
* rozszerzenie 1-wire: 178€


żeby mieć to samo w Ampio należało by kupić:
* server iDom: 1400 zł (8 wyjść relay, 8 wejść cyfrowych, 1-wire)
* mKNX: 750 zł
* MINAD-8s (analogowe wejścia, ma 8 więc policzmy połowę): 670 zł/2 = 335zł
* MOUT-4s (analogowe wyjścia) - 400 zł  
(ceny na podstawie https://ampio.com.pl/dokumenty-strefy/cennik.pdf)

W sumie za "zestaw porównawczy" Loxone musimy zapłacić: 
     (528€ + 178€)*4,3 = 3035,8 zł
a Ampio:  
    1400+750+335+40 = 2885 zł

Czyli Ampio jest tańsze.. ale tylko o 200 zł. a jeśli euro spadnie do poziomu 4.1 - to ceny będą praktycznie takie same.

I żeby nie było.. nie chodzi mi tu o aptekarską precyzję, na pewno coś można by tutaj lepiej policzyć. No i każdy tak naprawdę musi to przeliczyć dla swojego konkretnego przypadki (może dla kogoś KNX wbudowany w miniserver jest bezużyteczny). Chodzi mi jedynie aby pokazać, ze loxone wcale nie jest takie drogie jak, przynajmniej mi, się wstępnie wydawało.

Ampio nadal ma moją sympatię, i mocno trzymam  kciuki za ich rozwój. Ale systemy smart home to wciąż, moim zdaniem, gadżet a ja osobiście chce mieć pełny dostęp do tego gadżetu, a Ampio mi tego dać nie chce...

----------


## iF-Jimi

A dlaczego uważasz że producent powinien sprzedać Ci sprzęt bezpośrednio? Oni nie zajmują się sprzedażą tylko tworzeniem produktu i produkcją, nawet nie mają działu sprzedaży. Od tego są punkty sprzedaży oraz instalacji. Co do ceny to powyższe porównanie nie ma żadnego sensu dopóki nie porównasz konkretnego zestawu który jest Ci potrzebny. Do czego potrzebne Ci są konkretnie wejścia i wyjścia analogowe oraz KNX jeśli nie zamierzasz podłączać nic z KNX-a?

Osobiście uważam Loxon za bardzo fajny, przyjemny system pod kątem możliwości i wizualizacji. Ma tylko jedno ale, ale za to bardzo poważne. Wszystko zależne od centrali bez żadnych zabezpieczeń i niestety cały system na karcie SD. Możesz być pewien że prędzej czy później zastanie Cię ciemność. Pewien użytkownik tego forum miał przypadek kiedy jego klient pojechał sobie trochę pomieszkać z tego powodu na jego koszt do hotelu bo awaria karty SD nastąpiła w chwili kiedy automatycy byli na urlopie. Jedyne rozsądne zastosowanie systemu Loxon to tylko wizualizacja na jego serwerze a cała reszta instalacji na KNX. W razie awarii karty będzie działać automatyka podstawowa która pozwoli Ci mieszkać.

----------


## margielm

Tak jak napisałem - zgadzam się, że nie oddaje to w 100% rzeczywistości. Aby mieć precyzyjne porównanie trzeba wycenić konkretny projetke. Nie zgodzę się jednak z tobą, że może nie ma "żadnego sensu". Chodziło o porównanie kosztów. może KNX nie potrzebujesz.. a może 1-wire nie potrzebujesz. i wtedy to właśnie loxone bedzie tanszy od ampio. Także tak na sucho - porównanie cen modułu po prostu pokaża że jeden system wcale nie jest dużo droższy od drugiego.

A dlaczego uważam że producent mi powinien sprzedawać bezpośrednio? NIe ma dla mnie znaczenia kto sprzedaje, ale ma dla mnie znaczenie łatwość zakupu, i że nikt mi nie będzie wciskał na siłę montażu jeśli tego nie chcę. Po prostu mam wybór, którego przy ampio nie ma. Możesz mieć swoje, zupełnie inne, zwłaszcza jako instalator. ale nie przekonasz mnie, że lepiej u lokalnego pośrednika, niż w moim fotelu klikając na dobrze działającym sklepie internetowym.

Co do centralizacji - oczywiście byłem pewny, że podniesiesz argument "rozproszoności ampio". Tak na poważnie to mnie to ani ziębi ani grzeje...  Bo to też nie jest tak, że jak Ci jeden pada element, to wszystko Ci pada.. nie! jak pada element.. to  pada ten jeden element, chyba że... tym jednym elementem jest centrala. No i wtedy faktycznie jest problem. Pytanie jak często ta centrala faktycznie pada. A co do karty SD, to z tego co się dowiedziałem z materiałów promocyjnych Loxone (których ampio niestety nie udostępnia) to w najnowszej wersji oprogramowania server proaktywnie przypomina o konieczności wymiany kardy SD na nową - więc problem może albo się zmniejszy, albo zniknie zupełnie.

No i znowu.. chciałbym zaznaczyć, że ja nie namawiam do Loxone, anie nie odradzam Ampio. Mowię tylko żeby nie wykluczyć żadnego tylko dlatego że "słyszałem, że jest najdroższy". Zrobić kosztorys konkretnego projektu i postawić na szali inne argumentu które mają wszystkie te systemy (otwartość, ilość materiałów dostępnych publicznie, wygląd i wygoda aplikacji, liczba rozszerzeń do innych standardów) i na podstawie tego podjąć indywidualną decyzję.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Tak jak napisałem - zgadzam się, że nie oddaje to w 100% rzeczywistości. Aby mieć precyzyjne porównanie trzeba wycenić konkretny projetke. Nie zgodzę się jednak z tobą, że może nie ma "żadnego sensu". Chodziło o porównanie kosztów. może KNX nie potrzebujesz.. a może 1-wire nie potrzebujesz. i wtedy to właśnie loxone bedzie tanszy od ampio. Także tak na sucho - porównanie cen modułu po prostu pokaża że jeden system wcale nie jest dużo droższy od drugiego.


Więc suma sumarum jakkolwiek by na to nie patrzeć trzeba porównać cały projekt żeby poznać prawdę. Nowy serwer Ampio który ma wyjść lada moment ma mieć w sobie 10 wyjść przekaźnikowych, 4 wyjścia OC, RS232, 1-wire, wyjście MLED (16 lub 64 końcówki), 16 wejść, układ redundancji zasilania i zegar astronomiczny. W tym przypadku również porównanie samych serwerów wyszłoby zupełnie inaczej. Z drugiej strony Ampio nie jest systemem najtańszym na rynku i wątpię by im na tym zależało. Bardziej skupiają się na bezpieczeństwie, niezawodności i funkcjonalności.   




> Co do centralizacji - oczywiście byłem pewny, że podniesiesz argument "rozproszoności ampio". Tak na poważnie to mnie to ani ziębi ani grzeje... Bo to też nie jest tak, że jak Ci jeden pada element, to wszystko Ci pada.. nie! jak pada element.. to pada ten jeden element, chyba że... tym jednym elementem jest centrala. No i wtedy faktycznie jest problem. Pytanie jak często ta centrala faktycznie pada. A co do karty SD, to z tego co się dowiedziałem z materiałów promocyjnych Loxone (których ampio niestety nie udostępnia) to w najnowszej wersji oprogramowania server proaktywnie przypomina o konieczności wymiany kardy SD na nową - więc problem może albo się zmniejszy, albo zniknie zupełnie.


Problem nie zniknie dopóki system będzie leżał na karcie SD ale można go zminimalizować stosując kartę przemysłową. W systemach scentralizowanych najsłabszym ogniwem jest właśnie centrala bo jest najbardziej złożonym elementem w układzie zwykle opartym o jakiś system operacyjny. Sam serwer Loxon nie jest urządzeniem awaryjnym więc biorąc pod uwagę że sam sobie będziesz konfigurował i dasz radę w razie draki zmienić kartę w parę minut to u Ciebie się sprawdzi. Sporo firm realizuje instalacje na serwerze Loxon a resztę instalacji na urządzeniach KNX i wtedy instalacja jest bezpieczna. 

Co do konfiguracji logiki na serwerze Ampio to właśnie system otworzył się na wgrywanie czegokolwiek zewnętrznego do serwera po MQTT. Nieoficjalnie serwer posiada już wgrany OpenHab oraz Nodered a tam można sobie już cuda robić.

----------


## margielm

No i ekstra, że ampio to wszystko robi. Ale szkoda, że informacje o tych wszystkich ulepszeniach dostają tylko instalatorzy. Dla mnie Ampio jest mega zamknięte, mam dosłownie 0 wglądu jak to wszystko wygląda, i jakie przychodzą zmiany - no poza tym jakie moduły wchodzą na rynek. A dla mnie, jako zawodowego programisty który chcę oprogramować swój dom, jest to kompletnie nie do zaakceptowania.

A wielka szkoda, bo Ampio ma moją wielką sympatię, zwłaszcza po tym jak poznałem mega sympatycznego współwłaściciela? współzałożyciela? (nie wiem) na targach w warszawie.

----------


## Michal818

> Nowy serwer Ampio który ma wyjść lada moment ma mieć w sobie 10 wyjść przekaźnikowych, 4 wyjścia OC, RS232, 1-wire, wyjście MLED (16 lub 64 końcówki), 16 wejść, układ redundancji zasilania i zegar astronomiczny. W tym przypadku również porównanie samych serwerów wyszłoby zupełnie inaczej.


Coś więcej na temat tego serwera? Bo właśnie mam zamawiać i może warto poczekać pare dni?

----------


## Di.

> A dlaczego uważasz że producent powinien sprzedać Ci sprzęt bezpośrednio? Oni nie zajmują się sprzedażą tylko tworzeniem produktu i produkcją, nawet nie mają działu sprzedaży. Od tego są punkty sprzedaży oraz instalacji.


Wtrace sie troche, bo wczesniej nie odpowiedzialem.
Nie uwazam, ze producent musi cokolwiek sprzedawac, tylko ze ma slaba polityke sprzedazowa.
Niestety dla mnie taka zamknietosc i niedostepnosc praktycznie eliminuje ten system, tak jak dla kolegi *margielm*. Ubolewam bo podobno dobry i polski.
Sprawy nie zalatwia to, ze moge sobie pozniej, po instalatorze cos programowac, bo kolejne dolozenie klocka wiaze sie znowu z wizyta instalator itd. Ja mam akurat fobie i jak mam poswiecac czas na patrzenie instalatorowi na rece, to dla mnie nonsens. Starsi ludzie tez chodza z telefonem do salonu sprzedazy, zeby im cos tam ustawili, ale wiekszosc robi to samodzielnie ,taka analogia.
Natomiast 8% zamiast 23% tez nie jest argumentem, bo wymierne korzysci zjada zwykle marza instalatora  :yes: 
Odnosnie gwarancji, coz, skoro system jest tak dobry i niezawodny, to... po co mi 5 lat gwarancji?

Zreszta sprawa troche przypomina niegdysiejsze przypadki komputerow IBM/PC i konkurencji (Commodore, Atari, SGI ,Apple, itd.). Czas pokazal, ze rozwiazania zamkniete nie przezyla konkurow z otwarta architektura i dostepnoscia. (prosze mi tylko nie pisac ze Apple przeciez istnieje...  :smile: , bo to byl bankrut i gdyby nie microsoft...). Takze to juz bylo.

*margielm*, nie przygladalem sie temu az tak szczegolowo, ale widac, ze Loxone ma sens. Rozwazalem ten system wczesniej zanim dowiedzialem sie o Grentonie i Ampio.
Karta SD tez wydaje mi sie malym problemem, mozna miec mirrora na szybka wymiane, albo podpiac SSD zamiast karty. Byc moze w Loxone dojda kiedys do wniosku ze SSD jest juz tanie i mniej zawodne.
Ostatecznie jak siadzie centrala to co kluczowego przestanie dzialac, swiatlo? Woda w kranie nadal bedzie, pompa ciepla ma wlasny sterownik, wentylacja tez. Jak komus to bardzo przeszkadza mozna zrobic oswietlenie awaryjne na taki przypadek, ktore zalaczy sie jak na okrecie podwodnym...

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Coś więcej na temat tego serwera? Bo właśnie mam zamawiać i może warto poczekać pare dni?


Na razie tylko tyle co napisałem powyżej. Nieoficjalnie ma pokazać się lada moment i ma mieć jeszcze trochę więcej funkcji niż napisałem, natomiast na terminach obiecywanych przez Ampio dwa razy się już przejechałem więc nie chcę pisać nic więcej. 




> Niestety dla mnie taka zamknietosc i niedostepnosc praktycznie eliminuje ten system, tak jak dla kolegi *margielm*.


Zamkniętość a niedostępność to dwie inne sprawy. Akurat Ampio jest mocno otwarte na integrację zewnętrzną więc o zamkniętości nie ma mowy. Niedostępność... chmm... System jest dostępny, tyle że nie w hurtowni ani na allegro a u instalatora. To jak się dogadasz z instalatorem to inne sprawa. Co niektórzy nie mają problemu z tym żeby przyjechać, wsadzić w rozdzielnię po wstępnym przejrzeniu instalacji i nie skasować za instalację i konfigurację jeśli klient potrafi to zrobić samemu. A przy okazji masz dostawę do domu i fachową pomoc w razie potrzeby.




> Ostatecznie jak siadzie centrala to co kluczowego przestanie dzialac, swiatlo? Woda w kranie nadal bedzie, pompa ciepla ma wlasny sterownik, wentylacja tez. Jak komus to bardzo przeszkadza mozna zrobic oswietlenie awaryjne na taki przypadek, ktore zalaczy sie jak na okrecie podwodnym...


Nie wiem czy powyższe przemyślenie miało charakter żartobliwy, ale jeśli nie to jest to poważne bagatelizowanie problemu. Samo oświetlenie nie działa a instalowanie oświetlenia awaryjnego z powodu ewentualnej awarii serwera w systemie scentralizowanym podważa sens stosowania automatyki. Co z tego że pompa ciepła działa skoro automatyka nie podniesie siłowników więc nie mamy ogrzewania. Termostaty też mają być awaryjne? Rolety nie działają. Jak serwer padnie nocą to za dnia mamy całkowitą ciemność. itd.itd. 

I żeby nie było że uporczywie namawiam Was na Ampio. Absolutnie nie. Wy w razie awarii sobie poradzicie jeśli zamierzacie sami zająć się automatyką w swoim domu. Np. zapasowa karta SD z konfiguracją i szybka zamiana jeśli oczywiście padnie karta nie centrala. Robię to po to bo wchodzą tu ludzie którzy chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć i warto żeby wiedzieli na jakiej zasadzie to działa. 

Niedługo wchodzimy na instalację u klienta któremu parę lat temu w jego firmie w biurowcu jakaś firma założyła automatykę opartą o pewien dosyć popularny polski system scentralizowany, do tego centrala oparta o Windows. Lagi i błędy ma takie że stwierdził że nie chce już słyszeć o automatyce. A automatykę robimy mu tylko dlatego że był u znajomego gdzie myśmy zakładali instalację i zobaczył jak powinna działać prawdziwa automatyka budynku.

----------


## Di.

> Zamkniętość a niedostępność to dwie inne sprawy. Akurat Ampio jest mocno otwarte na integrację zewnętrzną więc o zamkniętości nie ma mowy. Niedostępność... chmm... System jest dostępny, tyle że nie w hurtowni ani na allegro a u instalatora.


Prosze Cie, nie rob ze mnie idioty, bo wiesz o czym pisze: niedostepnosc w zakupie bezposrednim, niedostepnosc dokumentacji, instrukcji, wsparcia producenta, informacji o systemie itp. dla odbiorcy koncowego, zamkniete forum instalatorskie. Poza tym wtraceniem o IBM/PC wyjasnilem, ze system zamkniety to taki, ktory nie moze byc rozwijany od zewnatrz. Czasem ktos nie chce wiecznie dogadywac sie z instalatorem za kazdym razem, gdy bedzie chcial cos dolozyc, zrozumiesz to?




> Samo oświetlenie nie działa a instalowanie oświetlenia awaryjnego z powodu ewentualnej awarii serwera w systemie scentralizowanym podważa sens stosowania automatyki.


Potraktuje Cie tak, jak ty mnie - to zadziala automatycznie, wiec to takze jest automatyka. Powiedzialbym nawet, ze to esencja calkiem powaznej automatyki.
Taka mala rada, bo mily z Ciebie gosc: czasem warto potraktowac rozmowce, jakby byl rowny Tobie...




> Co z tego że pompa ciepła działa skoro automatyka nie podniesie siłowników więc nie mamy ogrzewania. Termostaty też mają być awaryjne? ...Rolety nie działają...


No moze rolety, bo kto i po co podlaczylby silowniki do zaworow ogrzewania podlogowego, ktore ma byc bezwladne i stalotemperaturowe? Spinanie ogrzewania z systemem jakos bardziej niz do odczytu parametrow mija sie to z celem (chyba ze zamykajac przeplyw ktos chcialby w spektakularny sposob rozwalic pompe ciepla czy wysadzic kociol...) Tym bardziej termostaty, w jaki sposob one maja nie zadzialac, przeciez to urzadzenia niezalezne? Co najwyzej nie pokaze sie na telefonie w apce temperatura... Nie wlaczy sie podlewanie trawnika, albo automatyczne zapalanie swiatelka gdzies tam na czujke ruchu, o zgrozo, trzeba bedzie recznie otworzyc brame do garazu! Z cala reszta bym nie przesadzal.




> Np. zapasowa karta SD z konfiguracją i szybka zamiana jeśli oczywiście padnie karta nie centrala.


No i trafiles w sedno, jak prad wylacza to tez znajde zapalki i swieczke gdzies w szufladzie, a co poniektorzy nawet latarki. Sam pisales, ze centrala raczej nie padnie...




> Niedługo wchodzimy na instalację u klienta któremu parę lat temu w jego firmie w biurowcu jakaś firma założyła automatykę opartą o pewien dosyć popularny polski system scentralizowany, do tego centrala oparta o Windows.


No i dla takich klientow istnieja inslalatorzy, nie rozumiem, dlaczego inni sa dyskryminowani.

Przekaz po prostu moje uwagi do AMPIO, moze cos zrozumieja i zatrudnia kogos lebskiego do marketingu.
a

----------


## iF-Jimi

> No moze rolety, bo kto i po co podlaczylby silowniki do zaworow ogrzewania podlogowego, ktore ma byc bezwladne i stalotemperaturowe? Spinanie ogrzewania z systemem jakos bardziej niz do odczytu parametrow mija sie to z celem (chyba ze zamykajac przeplyw ktos chcialby w spektakularny sposob rozwalic pompe ciepla czy wysadzic kociol...) Tym bardziej termostaty, w jaki sposob one maja nie zadzialac, przeciez to urzadzenia niezalezne? Co najwyzej nie pokaze sie na telefonie w apce temperatura... Nie wlaczy sie podlewanie trawnika, albo automatyczne zapalanie swiatelka gdzies tam na czujke ruchu, o zgrozo, trzeba bedzie recznie otworzyc brame do garazu! Z cala reszta bym nie przesadzal.


Nie wiem jak Ci na to odpisać żebyś mi znowu nie zarzucił że traktuję Cię niepoważnie, a zależy mi tylko na tym żeby wyprowadzić Cię z błędu. Sterowanie ogrzewaniem poprzez podnoszenie siłowników to podstawa w automatyce budynkowej. Zyskujesz dzięki temu precyzyjne sterowanie temperaturą niezależnie w każdym pomieszczeniu. Z bezwładnością radzą sobie algorytmy inteligentne PID bądź adaptacyjne a siłownikami steruje się w tym wypadku poprzez regulację szerokości impulsu (PWM). Jeśli oczywiście system automatyki takie bajery posiada a to nie jest takie oczywiste (Ampio i Loxon takie cuda posiadają). Kocioł działa tak że jeśli nic nie odbiera od niego ciepła to on go nie generuje. Poza tym kotłem też można sterować. Chyba że mówimy o piecu węglowym którego nie da się nagle zatrzymać ale nawet w tym przypadku kotły sobie radzą. 




> No i trafiles w sedno, jak prad wylacza to tez znajde zapalki i swieczke gdzies w szufladzie, a co poniektorzy nawet latarki. Sam pisales, ze centrala raczej nie padnie...


Raczej  :smile:   Napisałem tylko że w przypadku Loxon dużo prędzej padnie karta SD niż centrala co nie zmienia faktu że nadal mamy do czynienia z elementem od którego zależne jest wszystko i z ewentualną awarią serwera trzeba się liczyć. 




> Przekaz po prostu moje uwagi do AMPIO, moze cos zrozumieja i zatrudnia kogos lebskiego do marketingu.
> a


Tu masz rację, marketing w Ampio jest żaden a co do dokumentacji to sam ich od dłuższego czasu namawiam żeby część strefy instalatora przenieść na stronę oficjalną.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Potraktuje Cie tak, jak ty mnie - to zadziala automatycznie, wiec to takze jest automatyka. Powiedzialbym nawet, ze to esencja calkiem powaznej automatyki.
> Taka mala rada, bo mily z Ciebie gosc: czasem warto potraktowac rozmowce, jakby byl rowny Tobie...


Nie rozumiem ataku. Staram się z Tobą rozmawiać rzeczowo dzieląc się doświadczeniem, które domniemam jakieś tam mam zajmując się automatyką zawodowo do dłuższego czasu. Dałbyś sobie powiesić w nowoczesnym salonie lampę awaryjną? W mieszkaniówce oświetlenie awaryjne załatwia się na standardowych żródłach światła stosując awaryjne źródła zasilania jeśli klient sobie życzy. Tyle że w tym przypadku nadal steruje się tym oświetleniem za pomocą systemu automatyki.

----------


## Di.

> Nie wiem jak Ci na to odpisać żebyś mi znowu nie zarzucił że traktuję Cię niepoważnie, a zależy mi tylko na tym żeby wyprowadzić Cię z błędu. Sterowanie ogrzewaniem poprzez podnoszenie siłowników to podstawa w automatyce budynkowej. Zyskujesz dzięki temu precyzyjne sterowanie temperaturą niezależnie w każdym pomieszczeniu. Z bezwładnością radzą sobie algorytmy inteligentne PID bądź adaptacyjne a siłownikami steruje się w tym wypadku poprzez regulację szerokości impulsu (PWM). Jeśli oczywiście system automatyki takie bajery posiada a to nie jest takie oczywiste (Ampio i Loxon takie cuda posiadają). Kocioł działa tak że jeśli nic nie odbiera od niego ciepła to on go nie generuje. Poza tym kotłem też można sterować. Chyba że mówimy o piecu węglowym którego nie da się nagle zatrzymać ale nawet w tym przypadku kotły sobie radzą.


Rzeczywiscie, wyprowadz mnie z bledu, inni tez to czytaja i nie musza miec dokladnego pojecia, bo moze sie myle?
Instalacje IB z pewnoscia znasz na wylot, ale jak jest z systemami grzewczymi?
Jestes pewien, ze stosujac na przyklad pompe ciepla grzejaca podloge do 30-34 stopni warto nia sterowac dodatkowo, zeby jak pisales doprecyzowac temperature w kazdym pomieszczeniu osobno? Co sie wlasciwie stanie jesli nagle odetniesz powiedzmy polowe odbioru ciepla (i cisnienia)? A tam nie ma bufora, bo bufor tylko zmniejsza COP i efektywnosci pracy. PC pompuje bezposrednio w podloge, bo tak montuje sie pompy by pracowaly efektywnie?
Wiec rozumiem, ze sterowanie w tym momencie wylaczy PC calkiem, a co z pomieszczaniami jeszcze nie dogrzanymi? System zacznie taktowac pompe czy jak? PC inwertorowa moze zmniejszyc moc w miare plynnie, ale tez ma jakies minimum i to nie male.

Mozna zrobic bufor i sterowac zaworkami od niego w podloge, ale to znaczna utrata efektywnosci = wyzsze rachunki, ma to sens?

Z trzeciej strony mozna, i jesli nagle przyjdzie komus do glowy podniejsc temperature w danym pomieszczeniu o 3 stopnie, to przy zasilaniu podlogowki 30 stopniami, po jakim czasie to realnie nastapi? 10 minut? 20? A moze tak pol dnia?. Rozumiem, ze algorytm PID poradzi sobie i z tym, tylko zadajmy sobie pytanie gdzie powinna nastepowac regulacja? Byc moze na zautomatyzowanych rotametrach poprzez czesciowe, a nie calkowite ich rozwarcie/domkniecie? Jesli tak, to wracajac do spostrzezenia z poprzedniej wymiany zdan - nawet jesli serwer padnie to i tak bedzie ogrzewanie realizowane przez PC / podlogowke na przyklad, tylko w tym czasie nie zmienimy temperatury... 
Swoja droga, jestem ciekaw, jak algorytm ogrnalby taki system, gdzie przymkniecie jednego obiegu spowoduje wieksze przeplywy i wzrost temperatury w kolejnych i to w tak dlugim czasie. Ile miesiecy/lat bedzie potrzebowal na zebranie danych do "nauczenia sie".

Takie sterowanie wszystkim brzmi bardzo ekscytujaco, mozliwosci sa, ale moze, nie kazdy kociol i zrodlo ciepla nadaje sie do takiego zastosowania na tak mala skale jaka jest budynek jednorodzinny? Dlaczego? Bo oprocz "bajeru" i "mozliwosci" jakie beda z tego korzysci? Przeciez nie efektywnosc pracy urzadzen grzewczych... myle sie?





> Nie rozumiem ataku. Staram się z Tobą rozmawiać rzeczowo dzieląc się doświadczeniem, które domniemam jakieś tam mam zajmując się automatyką zawodowo do dłuższego czasu. Dałbyś sobie powiesić w nowoczesnym salonie lampę awaryjną? W mieszkaniówce oświetlenie awaryjne załatwia się na standardowych żródłach światła stosując awaryjne źródła zasilania jeśli klient sobie życzy. Tyle że w tym przypadku nadal steruje się tym oświetleniem za pomocą systemu automatyki.


To zaden atak, tylko odpowiedz w podobnym tonie. Ja wysunalem argumenty, Ty je wyminales.
Zreszta odnosnie swiatla awaryjnego, nie jest prawda, ze w powaznych militarnych instalacjach takowe sie stosuje? Oswietlenie awaryjne nie musi byc na sterownikach elektronicznych, wystarczy na mniej zawodnym systemie czysto elektrycznym, wykrycie zaniku napiecia  i przelaczenie. Same zrodla oswietlenia to moga byc nawet tasmy led przy podlodze, wiec estetyka bym sie nie przejmowal.

----------


## agb

Jeżeli montujesz termostaty i zakładasz, że wszystkie mogą się zamknąć, to stosujesz sprzęgło. Pewniejszego rozwiązania nie ma.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Nie znam się za dobrze na systemach grzewczych, sprzęgam je tylko z automatyką, wiem po co to robię i wiem że to działa. Prawdą jest oczywiście że pompa ciepła najsprawniejsza jest przy odpowiednich parametrach. W przypadku pieca gazowego nie ma to znaczenia. A przy zamkniętych wszystkich zaworach możesz poinformować również piec że nie ma zapotrzebowania na ciepło. Co do zwiększenia przepływu w części obiegu z powodu zamkniętych niektórych zaworów to nie powoduje to przecież zwiększenia temperatury wody. Poza tym:



> Jeżeli montujesz termostaty i zakładasz, że wszystkie mogą się zamknąć, to stosujesz sprzęgło. Pewniejszego rozwiązania nie ma.


Dzięki za wyręczenie mnie w odpowiedzi. Nie wiedziałem o takim urządzeniu. 

Automatykę sterowania ogrzewaniem stosuje się głównie z powodu komfortu. Osobiście nie nawijam klientowi makaronu na uszy i nie obiecuję cudownych korzyści wynikających z oszczędności. Skakanie temperaturą na przemian w górę czy w dół (na noc, na dzień, itd) według mnie nie ma sensu w nowoczesnym domu i nie generuje wymiernych oszczędności.

Przy okazji skoro już mowa o ogrzewaniu. Ostatnio na pewnym niedużym zgrupowaniu KNX-owców poruszyliśmy temat ogrzewania. Jeden z uczestników będący właśnie na etapie budowy poświęcił sporo czasu analizując system grzewczy i policzył sobie że najtaniej wyjdzie go ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne. W wyliczeniach wyszło mu że inwestycja w ogrzewanie hydrauliczne (pompa ciepła lub gaz) spłaci mu się dopiero po 40-stu latach. Temat warty do przemyślenia i analizy dla budujących. 




> Zreszta odnosnie swiatla awaryjnego, nie jest prawda, ze w powaznych militarnych instalacjach takowe sie stosuje? Oswietlenie awaryjne nie musi byc na sterownikach elektronicznych, wystarczy na mniej zawodnym systemie czysto elektrycznym, wykrycie zaniku napiecia  i przelaczenie. Same zrodla oswietlenia to moga byc nawet tasmy led przy podlodze, wiec estetyka bym sie nie przejmowal.


Tak, ale nie mówimy tu o obiektach militarnych tylko o mieszkaniówce. Taśma LED w mieszkaniówce z systemem automatyki wykorzystana również jako oświetlenie awaryjne jest sterowana za pomocą modułu logicznego. Po co ma się włączać w przypadku awarii prądu kiedy nie ma nas aktualnie w pomieszczeniu bądź jest jasno? 

OK, kończę dyskusję bo jutro czeka mnie parę spotkań.

----------


## Di.

> Jeżeli montujesz termostaty i zakładasz, że wszystkie mogą się zamknąć, to stosujesz sprzęgło. Pewniejszego rozwiązania nie ma.


Celna uwaga, rozwiazanie jest pewne. Trzeba tylko zauwazyc, ze przynosi straty na energii, bo albo miesza plyn z powrotu z tym z zasilania, albo kieruje z zasilania bezposrednio z powrotem do plynu ogrzanego. Wiec o tym pisalem, ze niecelowe jest stosowanie takich rozwiazan, bo komfort raczej wiele nie wzrosnie.




> W przypadku pieca gazowego nie ma to znaczenia. 
> Automatykę sterowania ogrzewaniem stosuje się głównie z powodu komfortu. Osobiście nie nawijam klientowi makaronu na uszy i nie obiecuję cudownych korzyści wynikających z oszczędności. Skakanie temperaturą na przemian w górę czy w dół (na noc, na dzień, itd) według mnie nie ma sensu w nowoczesnym domu i nie generuje wymiernych oszczędności.


W pelni sie zgadzam i o tym wlasnie pisalem.




> Przy okazji skoro już mowa o ogrzewaniu. Ostatnio na pewnym niedużym zgrupowaniu KNX-owców poruszyliśmy temat ogrzewania. Jeden z uczestników będący właśnie na etapie budowy poświęcił sporo czasu analizując system grzewczy i policzył sobie że najtaniej wyjdzie go ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne. W wyliczeniach wyszło mu że inwestycja w ogrzewanie hydrauliczne (pompa ciepła lub gaz) spłaci mu się dopiero po 40-stu latach. Temat warty do przemyślenia i analizy dla budujących.


Poswiece na to malo czasu i szybko policze, jesli srednie zuzycie pradu na ogrzewanie i ciepla wode w malym dobrze ocieplonym domku to 1000pln rocznie przy srednim COP=3, to przy ogrzewaniu padem COP=1 wydatek wzrosnie do 3000pln.
roznica to 2000pln X 40 lat = 80000pln
naklady na instalacje podlogowa wodna sa okolo 60 pln/m2 na kable grzewcze 120pln/m2. W najgorszym wypadku moga byc rowne. Dochodzi cena zrodla ciepla - okolo 30000pln.
Przy wiekszych domach roznice sa wieksze, a prad drozeje, wiec chyba tamten instalator troche przesadzil, albo za malo czasu poswiecil na liczenie.
Trzeba na takie rewelacje spojzec krytycznie i samodzielnie pomyslec, a watek na muratorze jest poruszany caly czas.





> Po co ma się włączać w przypadku awarii prądu kiedy nie ma nas aktualnie w pomieszczeniu bądź jest jasno? 
> OK, kończę dyskusję bo jutro czeka mnie parę spotkań.


Bo to idea oswietlenia "awaryjnego".
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## agb

> Celna uwaga, rozwiazanie jest pewne. Trzeba tylko zauwazyc, ze przynosi straty na energii, bo albo miesza plyn z powrotu z tym z zasilania, albo kieruje z zasilania bezposrednio z powrotem do plynu ogrzanego. Wiec o tym pisalem, ze niecelowe jest stosowanie takich rozwiazan, bo komfort raczej wiele nie wzrosnie.


Jeżeli jesteś pewien, że automatyka ZAWSZE zamykając wszystkie pętle równocześnie lub uprzednio wyłączy źródło ciepła wraz z pompką obiegową, możesz ten element pominąć. To samo tyczy się uruchomienia kotła/PC przy zamkniętych siłownikach, itp. Ja pewien tego nie jestem  :wink:  Coś za coś.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Bo to idea oswietlenia "awaryjnego".
> Pozdrawiam,


Ech... Ale my cały czas piszemy o oświetleniu w budownictwie mieszkalnym a nie militarnym czy przemysłowym. Nie dotyczą nas przepisy a o wiele większe znaczenie ma funkcjonalność.




> Jeżeli jesteś pewien, że automatyka ZAWSZE zamykając wszystkie pętle równocześnie lub uprzednio wyłączy źródło ciepła wraz z pompką obiegową, możesz ten element pominąć. To samo tyczy się uruchomienia kotła/PC przy zamkniętych siłownikach, itp. Ja pewien tego nie jestem  Coś za coś.


Oczywiście. Taką funkcjonalność zrealizuje każdy średnio rozgarnięty system automatyki.

----------


## agb

Oczywiście, że tak. Tylko czy ktokolwiek da dożywotnią gwarancję, że nigdy w żadnym przypadku nie zawiedzie?  :wink:

----------


## Di.

> Ech... Ale my cały czas piszemy o oświetleniu w budownictwie mieszkalnym a nie militarnym czy przemysłowym. Nie dotyczą nas przepisy a o wiele większe znaczenie ma funkcjonalność.


Nie dotycza przepisy,jasne, ale pisales o sytuacji "a co jesli wysiadzie serwer i zostaniemy bez swiatla na systemie scentralizowanym?"
,jest potrzeba - jest rozwiazanie!
Wiec w takiej sytuacji moze zapalic sie na stale swiatlo "awaryjne" dzialajace do usuniecia awarii... jesli komus takie zagrozenie sen z powiek spedza.
Wiem, ze sugerujesz "lepsze" rozwiazanie, na systemie niecentralnym, jak KNX czy AMPIO.
Bez paniki, nadal rozmawiamy o sytuacji ktora zdarza sie raz na jakis czas, nieczesto, albo prawie nigdy.
Poza tym nie da sie zaprzeczyc twierdzeniu, ze sprzet i rozwiazania militarne sa najlepsze i zawsze beda.  :tongue:

----------


## homelogic

> Bez paniki, nadal rozmawiamy o sytuacji ktora zdarza sie raz na jakis czas, nieczesto, albo prawie nigdy.


Kusisz Pan los  :wink: . A takie rzeczy jak się zdarzą to np. 24 grudnia po 16, gdzie integrator wyjechał w góry i wraca dopiero w styczniu. Przykład wzięty z życia...

----------


## Di.

> Kusisz Pan los . A takie rzeczy jak się zdarzą to np. 24 grudnia po 16, gdzie integrator wyjechał w góry i wraca dopiero w styczniu. Przykład wzięty z życia...


Zostaje wtedy urocza kolacja wigilijna z rodzina przy swiecach, kominku i choince oraz spokojne swieta... tragedia  :tongue:

----------


## marcin225

Po co Ampio się wystawia np na targach budowlanych w Szczecinie skoro są tak zamknięci na "zwyczajnych" ludzi?? Podszedłem zadać parę pytań to zaangażowanie w rozmowę porażające :big grin:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Po co Ampio się wystawia np na targach budowlanych w Szczecinie skoro są tak zamknięci na "zwyczajnych" ludzi?? Podszedłem zadać parę pytań to zaangażowanie w rozmowę porażające


Nie jestem na 100% pewien tego co teraz napiszę, ale nie sądzę żeby Ampio samo się wystawiało w Szczecinie. Raczej któryś ze Szczecińskich instalatorów wypożyczył sobie po znajomości stoisko od producenta i walczy. Pomijając fakt, że w samym Ampio też ciężko spotkać mistrza marketingu  :smile:

----------


## margielm

oj.. tu się nie zgodzę. MIałem mega rzeczową  i przyjemną rozmowę na targach w warszawie (zresztą pisałem chyba o tym na forum  ze 2 lata temu).
Ale możliwe, ze na moją ocenę wplynął też efekt skali - bo chwile wcześniej rozmawiałem na stoisku Grentona gdzie nie dowiedziałem się absolutnie niczego.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Zwykle na stoisku Ampio na targach stoją dystrybutorzy. Rzadko kiedy można spotkać producenta. Ampio to taka firma składająca się głównie z elektroników i programistów, marketing jakkolwiek zaczął tam działać może od dwóch lat  :smile:  Zazwyczaj to dystrybutorzy ogarniają.

----------


## margielm

no podobno ja rozmawialem z współzałożycielem/właścicielem (pan miał długie włosy). I właśnie dlatego tak mi się podobała ta rozmowa bo była mega konkretna - widać facet z wielką pasją, a do tego się dużo śmiał. Super pozytywny człowiek.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> no podobno ja rozmawialem z współzałożycielem/właścicielem (pan miał długie włosy). I właśnie dlatego tak mi się podobała ta rozmowa bo była mega konkretna - widać facet z wielką pasją, a do tego się dużo śmiał. Super pozytywny człowiek.


Długie włosy, z pasją i i dużo się śmiał to na 100% Seweryn  :smile:  Wiedzy i pasji do tego co robią to akurat chłopakom z Ampio nie brakuje. Ostatni miesiąc skupili całą swoją energię na  MQTT i mamy OpenHab, NodeRed i Grafane w systemie z możliwością wgrania jakiegokolwiek innego oprogramowania na MQTT do serwera. Info z wczoraj, niedługo dostępne oficjalnie  :smile:

----------


## domsat

W ostatni weekend w Warszawie odbył się Audio-Video-Show z przyklejonymi Targami Dom Inteligentny. Na AVS mnóstwo ludzi, na TDI pustki. Z wystawców było i Ampio I Grenton i kto chciał mógł na miejscu porównać oferty obu firm. Poza tym ze znanych mi firm była jeszcze Tema. Brak jakiegokolwiek koncernu elektrotechnicznego - ABB, Legrand czy Hager. Nie było polskich znanych firm z branży czyli Zamel i F&F i Fibaro Czyżby dom inteligentny to ciągle zabawa dla hobbystów-amatorów zastanawiających się co wybrać ?

----------


## Turbo44

Witam.
Żeby nie zaczynać kolejnego tematu, z pytaniami podłącze się tutaj.
Również przymierzam się do instalacji "Inteligentnego budynku", i mój wybór systemu skłania się ku Loxone z racji tego że spotkałem instalatora który zakładał ten system a pyzatym w mojej okolicy ciężko znaleźć innego fachowca w tym temacie.
Z racji tego że chciałbym mieć pewność że wszystko zostanie zrobione tak jak należny, to sam próbuje zdobyć jak najwięcej informacji i przejrzałem już kilka tematów z tego zagadnienia.
Mam natomiast kilka pytań.
1. Czy do takich inteligentnych instalacji, jako kabel sygnałowy wysyczy zwykła skrętka cat.5e? Mój instalator namawia mnie na kabel EIB (bus 2x2x0,8  ) tłumacząc że będzie solidniejszy i bardziej odporny na uszkodzenia oraz tym że druciki skrętki podobno lubią się łamać i to komplikuje instalację.
2. Czy w takich instalacjach można używać czujników dowolnego producenta? Chciałbym zrobić oświetlenie w łazience zapalane z czujki obecności. Ale jak porównuje ceny czujki od Loxone do np. czujki ruchu Bosch to wychodzi duża różnica. Czy taka czujka ruchu (np. Bosch) nada się jako czujka obecności do oświetlenia w łazience?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> W ostatni weekend w Warszawie odbył się Audio-Video-Show z przyklejonymi Targami Dom Inteligentny. Na AVS mnóstwo ludzi, na TDI pustki. Z wystawców było i Ampio I Grenton i kto chciał mógł na miejscu porównać oferty obu firm. Poza tym ze znanych mi firm była jeszcze Tema. Brak jakiegokolwiek koncernu elektrotechnicznego - ABB, Legrand czy Hager. Nie było polskich znanych firm z branży czyli Zamel i F&F i Fibaro Czyżby dom inteligentny to ciągle zabawa dla hobbystów-amatorów zastanawiających się co wybrać ?


Szczerze mówiąc jedyne targi warte uwagi dotyczące automatyki budynkowej w Polsce to Securex w Poznaniu. Dział "inteligentny dom" został przyklejony do targów AVS tylko dlatego że targi "Inteligentny dom" w Warszawie to był dramat. Firmy instalacyjne mają mnóstwo roboty i nie mają czasu jeździć po targach, a producenci się wystawiają głównie dla instalatorów. Jak przyjedzie sobie co dwa lata na taki Securex i poświęci już te 2 dni to ma wszystko czego potrzebuje.  Sama automatyka budynku rozwija się obecnie bardzo mocno, tyle że klienci końcowi zwykle szukają instalatora w necie lub z polecenia. Ja mam w tygodniu kilka zapytań o instalację.

----------


## agb

> 1. Czy do takich inteligentnych instalacji, jako kabel sygnałowy wysyczy zwykła skrętka cat.5e? Mój instalator namawia mnie na kabel EIB (bus 2x2x0,8  ) tłumacząc że będzie solidniejszy i bardziej odporny na uszkodzenia oraz tym że druciki skrętki podobno lubią się łamać i to komplikuje instalację.


Nie powiem Ci, który kabel wybrać, ale skoro skrętka jest taka niesolidna, to czemu jest tak szeroko stosowana?

----------


## margielm

> 1. Czy do takich inteligentnych instalacji, jako kabel sygnałowy wysyczy zwykła skrętka cat.5e? Mój instalator namawia mnie na kabel EIB (bus 2x2x0,8  ) tłumacząc że będzie solidniejszy i bardziej odporny na uszkodzenia oraz tym że druciki skrętki podobno lubią się łamać i to komplikuje instalację.


Ja patrzyłem na Cat 7, polecany przez loxone. I ten w ich oficjalnym sklepie jest w całkiem niezłej cenie. https://shop.loxone.com/nlnl/cat-7-kabel.html




> 2. Czy w takich instalacjach można używać czujników dowolnego producenta? Chciałbym zrobić oświetlenie w łazience zapalane z czujki obecności. Ale jak porównuje ceny czujki od Loxone do np. czujki ruchu Bosch to wychodzi duża różnica. Czy taka czujka ruchu (np. Bosch) nada się jako czujka obecności do oświetlenia w łazience?


Czujnik ruchu to żaden wielki wynalazek - po prostu wyśle Ci impuls kiedy zostanie naruszony. Więc mozesz podłączyć dowolny czujnik do wejścia cyfrowego. czujniki Loxone mają taką zalete ze mozesz je podłączyć pod rozszerzenie Tree które istotnie ograniczy Ci metry kabli.

A tak swoją drogą to nie lepiej wykorzystać czujki systemu alarmowego, które również można zintegrować z Loxone?

----------


## rafal_macko

Witam

Mam prośbę o doradztwo w zakresie systemu inteligentnego domu tj który system wybrać Deimic, Loxon czy Ampio.
Chciałbym:
- zarządzanie rekuperacją i pompą ciepła
- sterowanie żaluzjami fasadowymi 
- oświetleniem
- bramami i drzwiami
- ewentualne wyłączanie poszczególnych gniazd np od żelazka zdalnie za pomocą aplikacji
- synchronizacje z alarmem chyba satela, wideodomofonem i kamerami(w przyszłości)

Jestem z okolic poznania.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Witam
> 
> Mam prośbę o doradztwo w zakresie systemu inteligentnego domu tj który system wybrać Deimic, Loxon czy Ampio.
> Chciałbym:
> - zarządzanie rekuperacją i pompą ciepła
> - sterowanie żaluzjami fasadowymi 
> - oświetleniem
> - bramami i drzwiami
> - ewentualne wyłączanie poszczególnych gniazd np od żelazka zdalnie za pomocą aplikacji
> ...


Żeby nie wałkować któryś raz z kolei tego samego tematu myślę, że powinieneś przeczytać i przeanalizować ten temat od początku i jeszcze parę innych tematów w tym dziale.

----------


## rafal_macko

Czytałem i cały czas jestem niezdecydowany dlatego zadałem pytanie osobą ze zdecydowanie większą wiedzą. 
Chodzi mi wyłącznie o to czy Ampio przez pryzmat komunikacji przez serwer("magistrale rozproszoną") jest bardziej stabilnym i lepszym systemem w stosunku do np Deimica który komunikuje się poprzez magistralę centralną? Czy oba podlegają takim samym "problemom" bo np jak w Deimic-u wysiądzie moduł główny to nie można korzystać z systemu praktycznie wcale(poprzez aplikację) czy dajmy na to w Ampio wysiądzie serwer i będzie podobnie?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Słabo czytałeś  :wink:  Nie będzie. Moduły z przekaźnikami dalej działają.

----------


## MD.

Jeżeli chodzi o Deimic to brałem go pod uwagę rozglądając się za systemem. To było jakieś 2 lata temu i jak dla mnie słabiutko wypadał w porównaniu do innych systemów a nie był jakoś istotnie tańszy. Mi na przykład się nie podobało to, że trzeba było wtedy u nich kupować jakieś duże moduły (mieli 3 moduły dla różnych funkcjonalności). Z jednej strony to co oferował deimic jeśli chodzi o funkcjonalności takie sobie, z drugiej strony zależało mi na możliwości konfigurowania systemu pojedynczymi małymi klockami. Ale to było za 2 lata temu. Może coś się zmieniło od tamtego czasu, ale generalnie dla mnie wtedy bladziutko wypadli.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czytałem i cały czas jestem niezdecydowany dlatego zadałem pytanie osobą ze zdecydowanie większą wiedzą. 
> Chodzi mi wyłącznie o to czy Ampio przez pryzmat komunikacji przez serwer("magistrale rozproszoną") jest bardziej stabilnym i lepszym systemem w stosunku do np Deimica który komunikuje się poprzez magistralę centralną? Czy oba podlegają takim samym "problemom" bo np jak w Deimic-u wysiądzie moduł główny to nie można korzystać z systemu praktycznie wcale(poprzez aplikację) czy dajmy na to w Ampio wysiądzie serwer i będzie podobnie?


Systemy o logice rozproszonej, czyli takie jak Ampio nie są zależne od jednostki centralnej więc zawsze będą stabilniejsze od scentralizowanych.

----------


## agb

Ale mają scentralizowany element w postaci zasilacza  :big tongue:  Wiem, że zasilanie powinno być redundantne i tu pytanie: dwa osobne zasilacze, czy jeden z opcją redundancji? Akurat pytam on KNX, ale w Ampio chyba będzie podobnie.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ale mają scentralizowany element w postaci zasilacza


A no w Ampio nie mają  :smile:   Jest moduł redundantny + dwa zasilacze. W dużych instalacjach dokłada się więcej takich zestawów. https://ampio.pl/dokumenty-strefy/dokumentacje/MRDN-1s.pdf




> Wiem, że zasilanie powinno być redundantne i tu pytanie: dwa osobne zasilacze, czy jeden z opcją redundancji? Akurat pytam on KNX, ale w Ampio chyba będzie podobnie.


W KNX są zasilacze z elektronicznym dławikiem które można włączyć w magistralę obok siebie i też masz redundancję. Lub zasilacze redundantne.

----------


## agb

> W KNX są zasilacze które można włączyć w magistralę obok siebie i też masz redundancję.


To wiem. Ale pytałem, czy lepiej jeden z opcją redundancji(dwa redundantne zasilacze w jednym module) czy dwa osobne?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> To wiem. Ale pytałem, czy lepiej jeden z opcją redundancji(dwa redundantne zasilacze w jednym module) czy dwa osobne?


 Nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie. Według mnie mało istotne.

----------


## cocolada

Witam,

Z góry przepraszam jeśli mój post kogoś rozdrażni - proszę o wyrozumiałość.
Przeczytałam wątek - 70% z tego to dla mnie informacje niezrozumiałe - jestem technicznym dnem  :smile: 
Dopiero przymierzamy się z Mężem do budowy domu. Nie mamy wiedzy i doświadczenia w tym aspekcie, więc edukujemy się czytając info w sieci, na forach i biorąc pod uwagę doświadczenia znajomych. Ja bardzo chciałabym zastosować w domu pewne rozwiązania, które są 1. przyszłościowe 2. oszczędne 3. ekologiczne. Mając to na względzie zainteresowały mnie rozwiązania "inteligentnego domu", ale jak wspomniałam pojęcia o tym nie mam.
Nie należę do osób, które za wszelką cenę chcą wybudować jak najtaniej byleby było, ale nie jestem Inwestorem z pokaźnym portfelem.  Czytałam (niestety nie znamy nikogo kto by miał doświadczenie z tego typu rozwiązaniami), że "inteligentny dom" może kosztować 10 tyś i 100 000 tyś. Rozumiem, wszystko zależy u kogo i co, ale moje pytanie jest takie czy jeśli mam na etapie budowy maksymalnie 30 tys to warto w ogóle coś zaczynać w kwestii instalacji inteligentnego domu ? Nie wiem jak będzie w przyszłości, bo apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia czasem, ale na dzień dzisiejszy bajery typu sterowanie systemem audio czy telewizją, budzenie mnie muzyką czy też parzenie kawy z automatu po przebudzeniu to dla mnie niepotrzebne bajery. Nie potrzebuje też bajerów świetlnych - fajnie, bo to jest akurat bardzo praktyczne, by można było nocą podświetlić oświetlenie w korytarzu, by nie zapalać świateł górnych i by system gasił światła, gdy zostaną pozostawione przez zapomnienie + fajna jest opcja odłączenia urządzenia, które pozostawiono włączone do gniazdka np żelazka w pralni. Dodatkowo sterowanie temperaturą w domu - ogrzewanie (u nas będzie w większości podłogówka),  wentylacja, rolety zewnętrzne, brama garażowa, brama wjazdowa, system nawadniania, alarm oraz videodomofon i na start pewnie to wszystko. W przyszłości pewnie zabezpieczenia - zalanie, pożar itp. i w miarę możliwości finansowych inne dodatki.
Co moglibyście doradzić ?

Dom parterowy 125 m (10 pomieszczeń licząc pomieszczenia gospodarcze i garaż). Planujemy pompę ciepła + być może kominek z płaszczem wodnym, ogrzewanie podłogowe, fotowoltaikę i wentylację mech. z rekuperacją. 


Z góry dziękuję za proste rady.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Twoje pytania / prośby są bardzo ogólne. Jeśli oczekujesz porady w kwestii funkcjonalności systemów inteligentnej automatyki to ciężko w jednym poście to wszystko wymienić, nawet jeśli chodzi o podstawy. Sterowanie każdym obwodem z każdego miejsca, pełna kontrola nad wszystkim, harmonogramy, logika na podstawie wielu warunków, zdalny dostęp. To tak bardzo ogólnie, zalecam poświęcenie trochę czasu na lekturę w internecie. Jeśli oczekujesz podstawowej instalacji to sterowanie oświetleniem, roletami, ogrzewaniem, brama, furtka. Mogę Ci wysłać taki krótki poradnik z taką podstawową funkcjonalnością ale to na priv. 




> Czytałam (niestety nie znamy nikogo kto by miał doświadczenie z tego typu rozwiązaniami), że "inteligentny dom" może kosztować 10 tyś i 100 000 tyś.


To prawda, może kosztować i znacznie więcej ale z twoimi oczekiwaniami przy tak niedużym domu będzie to raczej bliżej tej dolnej granicy. I jeszcze jedno na co należy zwrócić uwagę. Inwestując jakąś określoną kwotę w automatykę odchodzi nam sporo innych wydatków które powodują że automatyka w efekcie wychodzi mniej. Odchodzą nam zwykłe sterowniki np rolet, ogrzewania, oświetlenia itp. 




> Ja bardzo chciałabym zastosować w domu pewne rozwiązania, które są 1. przyszłościowe 2. oszczędne 3. ekologiczne.


Oczywiście to dobry kierunek patrzenia na temat, nie oczekuj natomiast, że w nowym, dobrze zabezpieczonym termicznie domu inteligentna automatyka wygeneruje jakieś satysfakcjonujące oszczędności przy ogrzewaniu. Przyszłościowe, komfortowe - w tym kierunku należy patrzeć.

----------


## Kaizen

> na dzień dzisiejszy bajery typu sterowanie systemem audio czy telewizją, budzenie mnie muzyką czy też parzenie kawy z automatu po przebudzeniu to dla mnie niepotrzebne bajery.


Do tego nie trzeba ID - wystarczą proste gadżety typu broadlink rm pro (albo i mini) i jakieś "inteligentne" gniazdka.





> Nie potrzebuje też bajerów świetlnych - fajnie, bo to jest akurat bardzo praktyczne, by można było nocą podświetlić oświetlenie w korytarzu, by nie zapalać świateł górnych i by system gasił światła, gdy zostaną pozostawione przez zapomnienie + fajna jest opcja odłączenia urządzenia, które pozostawiono włączone do gniazdka np żelazka w pralni.


Mi tam się podoba budzenie światłem czy automatyczne gaszenie jak już nikogo nie ma (albo nie powinno być) w domu, bo wszyscy wyszli i w pośpiechu nie trzeba przed wyjściem gasić.




> Dodatkowo sterowanie temperaturą w domu - ogrzewanie (u nas będzie w większości podłogówka),  wentylacja, rolety zewnętrzne, brama garażowa, brama wjazdowa, system nawadniania, alarm oraz videodomofon i na start pewnie to wszystko.


Sterowanie temperaturą przy podłogówce brzmi szumnie. Ale słabo działa przez jej bezwładność. Co najwyżej można pokusić się o precyzyjniejsze dawkowanie kWh na podstawie prognozy pogody, żeby temperatura była stabilniejsza.
Jak wideodmofon ma współpracować z ID? Dzwoni na telefon - rozmawiasz, otwierasz albo i nie. Co do tego ma ID?

Tak czy inaczej zastanów się, czy chcesz zdać się na rozwiązania autorskie, zatrudnić do wszystkiego firmę z całym jej dobrodziejstwem i przekleństwem. Czy może wybierzesz rozwiązanie otwarte  - OpenHab, Home Assistent czy Domoticz do którego osprzęt i oprogramowanie są rozwijane przez wiele firm i osób prywatnych. Trzeba wtedy samemu przysiąść albo poszukać kogoś "niezależnego" - za to koszty osprzętu o rząd albo i dwa niższe (mnożnik oferty elektryków jak słyszą "automatyka" nie przestaje mnie zadziwiać - bez żadnej automatyki, tylko rozbudowanie instalacji o ciągnięcie kabli do oświetlenia z rozdzielni i położenie kilometra czy trochę więcej kabli sygnałowych)

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Jak wideodmofon ma współpracować z ID? Dzwoni na telefon - rozmawiasz, otwierasz albo i nie. Co do tego ma ID?


Wideofon można bardzo fajnie zintegrować z ID. U nas się to robi tak, że po naciśnięciu przycisku wideofonu wideofon przesyła sygnał po LANie do systemu i zamiast gongu w centralnym punkcie domu odzywają się przyciski we wszystkich pokojach. W godzinach nocnych przyciski w pokojach dziecięcych i sypialni się wyciszają. Poza tym na podstawie czujnika hałasu przy głośnym słuchaniu muzyki zamiast dźwięku z przycisku może migać oświetlenie  :smile:  Poza tym sam fakt przejęcia obrazu z wideofonu do aplikacji automatyki.




> Tak czy inaczej zastanów się, czy chcesz zdać się na rozwiązania autorskie, zatrudnić do wszystkiego firmę z całym jej dobrodziejstwem i przekleństwem. Czy może wybierzesz rozwiązanie otwarte - OpenHab, Home Assistent czy Domoticz do którego osprzęt i oprogramowanie są rozwijane przez wiele firm i osób prywatnych. Trzeba wtedy samemu przysiąść albo poszukać kogoś "niezależnego" - za to koszty osprzętu o rząd albo i dwa niższe (mnożnik oferty elektryków jak słyszą "automatyka" nie przestaje mnie zadziwiać - bez żadnej automatyki, tylko rozbudowanie instalacji o ciągnięcie kabli do oświetlenia z rozdzielni i położenie kilometra czy trochę więcej kabli sygnałowych)


A programowałeś / konfigurowałeś kiedyś OpenHaba, Home Assistanta lub Domoticza?

----------


## Kaizen

> Wideofon można bardzo fajnie zintegrować z ID. U nas się to robi tak, że po naciśnięciu przycisku wideofonu wideofon przesyła sygnał po LANie do systemu i zamiast gongu w centralnym punkcie domu odzywają się przyciski we wszystkich pokojach. W godzinach nocnych przyciski w pokojach dziecięcych i sypialni się wyciszają. Poza tym na podstawie czujnika hałasu przy głośnym słuchaniu muzyki zamiast dźwięku z przycisku może migać oświetlenie


I jakie to ma zalety względem dzwonienia w telefonie, który zazwyczaj mam przy sobie - niezależnie czy jestem w domu, w ogrodzie, u sąsiada czy na wakacjach w Australii?





> Poza tym sam fakt przejęcia obrazu z wideofonu do aplikacji automatyki.


Trochę mnie zdziwiło, ale tani, chiński wideodomofon jest wykrywany przez NVRa. I działa nagrywanie i zdalny podgląd oraz udostępnianie jak ze zwykłej kamery monitoringu. 




> A programowałeś / konfigurowałeś kiedyś OpenHaba, Home Assistanta lub Domoticza?


Domoticza właśnie uskuteczniam. Na razie odpalilem tylko oświetlenie. Banalnie proste.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

> I jakie to ma zalety względem dzwonienia w telefonie, który zazwyczaj mam przy sobie - niezależnie czy jestem w domu, w ogrodzie, u sąsiada czy na wakacjach w Australii?


Jak zawsze masz telefon i nigdy nie jest wyciszony to OK. Po domu z telefonem nie chodzę więc dla mnie to ma wiele zalet i często korzystam. Dzieci śpią, nikt mi ich dzwonkiem nie obudzi, mam słuchawki na uszach i nic nie słyszę - światło zauważę.

Jeszcze odniosę się do wcześniejszego posta



> Czy może wybierzesz rozwiązanie otwarte - OpenHab, Home Assistent czy Domoticz do którego osprzęt i oprogramowanie są rozwijane przez wiele firm i osób prywatnych. Trzeba wtedy samemu przysiąść albo poszukać kogoś "niezależnego" - za to koszty osprzętu o rząd albo i dwa niższe (mnożnik oferty elektryków jak słyszą "automatyka" nie przestaje mnie zadziwiać - bez żadnej automatyki, tylko rozbudowanie instalacji o ciągnięcie kabli do oświetlenia z rozdzielni i położenie kilometra czy trochę więcej kabli sygnałowych)


To też rodzi nowe pytanie - ile własnego czas jestes w stanie poświęcić na obsługę i ewentualne awarie.  Z elektrykami można się dogadać, tylko muszą wiedzieć, że wiesz o czym mówisz.
Komercyjne rozwiązania też zaczynają być kompatybilne z np Home Assistentem, w jakim stopniu powiem jak to zadziała u mnie. 

Mam nadziej że będzie OK. Mam wtedy otwarty soft i sprzęt z gwarancją który ktoś przetestował i używa więcej niż w 1 domu (bo o samodzielnie budowanym sprzęcie na samodzielnie kupowanych przekaźnikach tego powiedzieć nie można)

----------


## marcin225

> Domoticza właśnie uskuteczniam. Na razie odpalilem tylko oświetlenie. Banalnie proste.


Hehe czyli póki co nic nie zrobiłeś bo zrobienie oświetlenia to żadna automatyka tylko sterowanie zwykłe. Powiąż to logikami z kilkoma innymi rzeczami (jeśli w ogóle się będziesz bawił w takie coś) to wtedy dopiero będziesz mógł pogadać.

----------


## agb

> To też rodzi nowe pytanie - ile własnego czas jestes w stanie poświęcić na obsługę i ewentualne awarie.  Z elektrykami można się dogadać, tylko muszą wiedzieć, że wiesz o czym mówisz.
> Komercyjne rozwiązania też zaczynają być kompatybilne z np Home Assistentem, w jakim stopniu powiem jak to zadziała u mnie.


Rodzi się też drugie pytanie. Ile i czy jesteś skłonny płacić instalatorowi za zmianę funkcji każdego przycisku. 




> Hehe czyli póki co nic nie zrobiłeś bo zrobienie oświetlenia to żadna automatyka tylko sterowanie zwykłe. Powiąż to logikami z kilkoma innymi rzeczami (jeśli w ogóle się będziesz bawił w takie coś) to wtedy dopiero będziesz mógł pogadać.


To nie automatyka, to już inteligiencja  :big grin:

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Wg sprzedawców inteligencja, na pewno  :wink:  Dla mnie dopóki żaden z istniejących systemów nie potrafi się uczyć, a wymaga programowania nawet najprostszych akcji, to żadna tutaj inteligencja. (Ale rozumiem agb że też się śmiejesz i to była ironia  :big grin:  )

Co do pierwszego pytania - wybierz system i instalatora gdzie będziesz miał pełen dostęp, każdy z 3 tytułowych systemów na to pozwala.

----------


## agb

> Wg sprzedawców inteligencja, na pewno  Dla mnie dopóki żaden z istniejących systemów nie potrafi się uczyć, a wymaga programowania nawet najprostszych akcji, to żadna tutaj inteligencja. (Ale rozumiem agb że też się śmiejesz i to była ironia  )


Kaizena budynki inteligiętne zawsze poprawiają mi humor  :big grin: 




> Co do pierwszego pytania - wybierz system i instalatora gdzie będziesz miał pełen dostęp, każdy z 3 tytułowych systemów na to pozwala.


Czyli back to square one, bo jednak musisz poświęcisz czas na obsługę. A wcześniej musisz go poświęcić, aby się tego wszystkiego nauczyć.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> I jakie to ma zalety względem dzwonienia w telefonie, który zazwyczaj mam przy sobie - niezależnie czy jestem w domu, w ogrodzie, u sąsiada czy na wakacjach w Australii?


Takie że oprócz wszystkiego tego co tutaj piszesz jest jeszcze to co ja napisałem i jeszcze szeregu innych zalet które dzięki integracji można zaprogramować, mniej lub bardziej gadżeciarskich. Np otwarcie furtki komendą głosową jak gospodyni w kuchni ma ręce od ciasta i widzi przez okno że przyszedł znajomy.




> Trochę mnie zdziwiło, ale tani, chiński wideodomofon jest wykrywany przez NVRa. I działa nagrywanie i zdalny podgląd oraz udostępnianie jak ze zwykłej kamery monitoringu.


Jeśli to wideofon IP to mnie to nie zdziwiło. Przechwycenie obrazu to nie problem. Gorzej może być z przechwyceniem informacji o ruchu jeśli są to urządzenia innych producentów, czy też braku producentów.




> Domoticza właśnie uskuteczniam. Na razie odpalilem tylko oświetlenie. Banalnie proste.


No ładnie. Wchodzi na forum kobieta która na dzień dobry oświadcza że nie ma o tym pojęcia i właśnie się dowiedziała że ma sobie poskładać klocki, zintegrować z systemem otwartym i zaprogramować  :yes:  No, chyba że ta kobieta to producent jakiegoś nowego systemu i jak to zwykle bywa za chwilę będziemy świadkami cudownego objawienia. Mam, wybrałam! Okazało się że system firmy XBestIQSystem jest prosty, niezawodny i sama sobie poradziłam  :big grin: 
Wracając do tematu to nie miałem zbytnio do czynienia z Domoticzem, z tego co wiem z tych trzech które wymieniłeś jest najmniej stabilny. Liznąłem natomiast OpenHaba i HomeAssistanta i zapewniam że nie są to proste systemy jeśli chcemy się pobawić w jakąś integrację bez znajomości Javascript lub Pythona. Mój automatyk ostatnio robił wizualizację przedszkola na Ampio za pomocą OpenHaba który na wejściu do budynku na dużym ekranie miał wyświetlać cuda bajery i trochę mu to zajęło.  




> Rodzi się też drugie pytanie. Ile i czy jesteś skłonny płacić instalatorowi za zmianę funkcji każdego przycisku.


U nas każdy klient który sobie tego życzy dostaje konfigurator, oprogramowanie, krótkie szkolenie i radź sobie sam. Dla nas nawet lepiej bo zdejmuje z nas odpowiedzialność za działanie systemu jeśli sobie zaprogramuje coś dziwnego np. otwarcie bramy garażowej nocą albo w trakcie wyjazdu. Choć tego typu sytuacje zabezpieczamy dodatkowo fizycznie. 




> Wg sprzedawców inteligencja, na pewno  Dla mnie dopóki żaden z istniejących systemów nie potrafi się uczyć, a wymaga programowania nawet najprostszych akcji, to żadna tutaj inteligencja. (Ale rozumiem agb że też się śmiejesz i to była ironia  )


To jest to co często trzeba tłumaczyć klientom, że inteligentny dom na tym świecie być może mają Elon Musk, Bill Gates czy Larry Page  :smile:  a przynajmniej coś co go przypomina.

----------


## Kaizen

> Hehe czyli póki co nic nie zrobiłeś bo zrobienie oświetlenia to żadna automatyka tylko sterowanie zwykłe. Powiąż to logikami z kilkoma innymi rzeczami (jeśli w ogóle się będziesz bawił w takie coś) to wtedy dopiero będziesz mógł pogadać.


Do sterowania to wystarcza mi Arduino. Domoticz włącza mi i wyłącza oświetlenie np. budząc czy w wiatrołapie przed wyjściem i wejściem. Automatycznie (na razie z zegara).




> otwarcie furtki komendą głosową jak gospodyni w kuchni ma ręce od ciasta i widzi przez okno że przyszedł znajomy.


Do czego w takiej sytuacji służy domofon?






> Wchodzi na forum kobieta która na dzień dobry oświadcza że nie ma o tym pojęcia i właśnie się dowiedziała


Dowiedziała się, że są rozwiązania darmowe a nie tylko za dziesiątki tysięcy. Są to rozwiązania otwarte i wiele osób je rozwija dzieląc się wiedzą i gotowcami za darmo. Za pieniądze też pomoc znajdzie. Może teraz poczytać i o tych rozwiązaniach i je rozważyć. Wolałbyś, żeby o tym nie przeczytała?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dowiedziała się, że są rozwiązania darmowe a nie tylko za dziesiątki tysięcy. Są to rozwiązania otwarte i wiele osób je rozwija dzieląc się wiedzą i gotowcami za darmo. Za pieniądze też pomoc znajdzie. Może teraz poczytać i o tych rozwiązaniach i je rozważyć. Wolałbyś, żeby o tym nie przeczytała?


Absolutnie nie. 15 lat temu sam lubiłem coś zmajstrować samemu dla siebie. Obecnie też ale skupiam się raczej na rzeczach które można wprowadzić na rynek. Stwierdzam tylko fakt, że ktoś kto zadaje pytania jako amator nie mający pojęcia o tej technologii nie robi tego po to żeby poskładać sobie samemu automatykę. Poza tym nie ma czegoś takiego jak darmowe rozwiązania. Są tańsze wymagające poświęcenia sporej ilości czasu, dobre dla kogoś kto sam to potem będzie serwisował. 




> Do czego w takiej sytuacji służy domofon?


Do tego co zwykły ale dający całe spektrum dodatkowych funkcjonalności. Równie dobrze można zadać pytanie "do czego w takiej sytuacji służy zwykły wyłącznik?". W instalacji elektrycznej do włączenia jakiegoś obwodu. W instalacji inteligentnej do jednoczesnego sterowania światłem, roletą, dźwiękiem, rekuperacją, do zadawania temperatury, do wyświetlania różnych wartości, do powiadamiania dźwiękowego, jako gong a w systemach rozproszonych może być dodatkową jednostką logiczną. A to tylko zwykły włącznik  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Są tańsze wymagające poświęcenia sporej ilości czasu, dobre dla kogoś kto sam to potem będzie serwisował.


A te droższe niby nie wymagaja poświecenia sporej ilości czasu? I klient dostaje to, co nie powiedział, że nie chce i nie dostaje tego, co nie wiedział, że może chcieć.





> Do tego co zwykły ale dający całe spektrum dodatkowych funkcjonalności.


U mnie domofon nigdy nie służył do wyglądania przez okno ani otwierania furtki jak ktoś nie "zapukał" (do tego służyl prostacki przycisk).. Faktycznie spora dodana funkcjonalność  :wink:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A te droższe niby nie wymagaja poświecenia sporej ilości czasu? I klient dostaje to, co nie powiedział, że nie chce i nie dostaje tego, co nie wiedział, że może chcieć.


A jaką rolę w tym wszystkim pełni integrator? Mam na myśli dobrego integratora z doświadczeniem. Chyba po to żeby inwestor nie musiał bawić się w składanie klocków z arduino i uczyć się jak działa automatyka i jak się ją programuje. Pewnie dlatego też zwykle nie robi sobie dachu bo dekarz zrobi to lepiej, nie zaleje mu domu i w efekcie końcowym wyjdzie to taniej. 




> A tak konkretnie? Jak widzę kogoś przez okno, to do otwierania furtki nawet głosowo nie potrzebuję domofonu.


Męczą mnie tego typu bezcelowe konwersacje nie prowadzące do niczego. Zapytałeś w jakim celu integruje się wideofon z automatyką więc Ci na to odpowiedziałem. Funkcji dających przy dwukierunkowej integracji wideofonu z automatyką jest sporo, wymieniłem Ci niektóre z nich. A jak widzisz kogoś przez okno i nie możesz chwilowo odejść od pieca to głosowe otwarcie furtki jest całkiem wygodną funkcją. Możesz też sobie machnąć ręką przed detektorem gestów żeby ją otworzyć, kliknąć dwa razy włącznik światła pod szafką i co tam sobie jeszcze wymyślisz. Możesz sobie nawet kopnąć lodówkę jeśli zainstalujesz czujnik wstrząsu lub przywalić z dyni w szafkę. Nie widzisz celowości takiego rozwiązania to nikt nie każe Ci z tego korzystać. Ważne, że ma takie możliwości i sporo inwestorów widzi w tym sens i komfort użytkowania.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak widzisz kogoś przez okno i nie możesz chwilowo odejść od pieca to głosowe otwarcie furtki jest całkiem wygodną funkcją. Możesz też sobie machnąć ręką przed detektorem gestów żeby ją otworzyć, kliknąć dwa razy włącznik światła pod szafką i co tam sobie jeszcze wymyślisz. Możesz sobie nawet kopnąć lodówkę jeśli zainstalujesz czujnik wstrząsu lub przywalić z dyni w szafkę. Nie widzisz celowości takiego rozwiązania to nikt nie każe Ci z tego korzystać. Ważne, że ma takie możliwości i sporo inwestorów widzi w tym sens i komfort użytkowania.


Nie widzę celowości zatrudniania domofonu do otwierania furtki jak widzę kogoś przez okno. Ty widzisz? Nie zrealizujesz tego, co powyżej cytuję bez domofonu?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nie widzę celowości zatrudniania domofonu do otwierania furtki jak widzę kogoś przez okno. Ty widzisz? Nie zrealizujesz tego, co powyżej cytuję bez domofonu?


A jak ją chcesz otworzyć nie mając np. telefonu pod ręką bądź nie możesz podejść do ekranu?

----------


## redblack

Ta dyskusja przypomina mi trochę wątek jak tanio ktoś wybudował dom bo dużą część pracy wykonał sam. W przypadku systemu automatyki też można tak zrobić ale tu jest trochę trudniej, bo o ile pracy fizycznej może się prawie każdy nauczyć np. z Youtuba to systemów automatyki domowej w wykorzystaniem narzędzi typu OpenHab czy Domoticz (montaż elementów składowych, oprogramowanie, utrzymanie systemu, śledzenie nowych wersji, akualizacja, itd.) już tak nie zrobi. To jest zadanie tylko dla hobbystów, a nie dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego. Mówię to na podstawie własnych doświadczeń, traktuję to właśnie jako hobby a nie jako jeden z elementów budowy domu.  

*Kaizen* - zabezpieczyłeś się już przed możliwymi błędami/awarią serca (RPI) Twojego systemu?

----------


## agb

> U nas każdy klient który sobie tego życzy dostaje konfigurator, oprogramowanie, krótkie szkolenie i radź sobie sam. Dla nas nawet lepiej bo zdejmuje z nas odpowiedzialność za działanie systemu jeśli sobie zaprogramuje coś dziwnego np. otwarcie bramy garażowej nocą albo w trakcie wyjazdu. Choć tego typu sytuacje zabezpieczamy dodatkowo fizycznie.


Pewnie, że lepiej. Jak popsuje, to musi zapłacić za przyjazd  :big grin:  Po prostu trudno mi sobie wyobrazić klienta, za którego wszystko musi zrobić integrator, który na końcu dostaje konfigurator i zaczyna sam utrzymywać system sam. Nie mówię, że się nie da, ale IMO to rzadkość.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Pewnie, że lepiej. Jak popsuje, to musi zapłacić za przyjazd  Po prostu trudno mi sobie wyobrazić klienta, za którego wszystko musi zrobić integrator, który na końcu dostaje konfigurator i zaczyna sam utrzymywać system sam. Nie mówię, że się nie da, ale IMO to rzadkość.


Systemu nie popsuje, co najwyżej rozprogramuje ale zawsze może wgrać nasze ustawienia. Obecnie to trzeci klient chce mieć możliwość wejścia w swoją instalację, często nawet warunkuje to przed podpisaniem umowy więc nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby mu to umożliwić. Chce to ma, nie chce to nie ma. Nie utrzymuje swojej instalacji, co najwyżej ma możliwość się nią pobawić i zmienić jakieś funkcjonalności. Wyjątkiem są klienci geniusze. Mamy instalację u takiego fajnego kolesia, programisty z Cisco. Tam już dawno straciliśmy kontrolę nad tym jak działa ten dom  :smile:

----------


## macko281

Pozwolę sobie odkurzyć wątek przez który przebrnąłem poznając za i przeciw wymienionych systemów. Będę zaczynał wkrótce inwestycje i zastanawiając się nad automatyką domu natknąłem się na swoim podwórku na firmę Deimic. Nie ma wiele informacji o ich produkcie w internecie i stad moje pytanie czy ktoś to montował , ma jakieś doświadczenie czy wiedzę o systemie?

----------


## Pateksioo

Montowałem w zeszłym roku system  :spam: . Jestem z niego zadowolony. Przedstawiciele pozostałych firm straszyli brakiem możliwości rozszerzania możliwości systemu, ale nie to nie prawda. Jeżeli zrobisz z głową projekt instalacji oraz pozostawisz sobie trochę wolnych przekaźników na modułach to możesz zrobić wszystko. Niebawem przymierzam się do podłączenia ogrodu do sterowania, a minął już rok od budowy. Poza tym przeznaczenie danego okienka na telefonie czy przeznaczenie przycisku naściennego możesz do woli zmieniać z pozycji telefonu. Na moment kupowania systemu inne firmy tego nie miały. Nie wiem jak teraz?
Nie znałem się wcześniej nic na automatyce. Większość mi wyjaśnili i jeszcze zaproponowali solidnego wykonawcę kompleksowej elektryki. Moduły mają większe, ale paradoksalnie dzięki temu zajmują mniej miejsca w rozdzielni. Elektryk pokazywał mi zdjęcia szaf pod inne firmy to potrafiły być dwa razy większe niż moja!!

----------


## DomekŁochowo

Instalowałem tydzień temu u siebie, konfiguracja domku 130m w jeden dzień. Czekam na internet żeby mieć kontrolę zdalną.   :smile:  Do zakupu przekonałem się na Budmie w tym roku w Poznaniu, a później spotkałem jeszcze jednego użytkownika. Na tą chwilę nie widzę lepszego rozwiązania i faktycznie jako jedyni mają zmianę funkcji bezpośrednio z telefonu czy tabletu z aplikacją. Chronią się patentem. Chyba bym w głowę dostał jakbym miał dzwonić po instalatora za każdym razem  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli zrobisz z głową projekt instalacji oraz pozostawisz sobie trochę wolnych przekaźników na modułach to możesz zrobić wszystko.


Pochwały od jednopostowców to niedźwiedzia przysługa - ktoś wybudował dom bez pomocy FM a zakłada konto żeby chwalić coś uruchamianego na koniec prac... 

A co do meritum - integruje się z google home?
Dogaduje się z rtv?
To, że jedno wciśnięcie przycisku wywołuje dowolne działanie to oczywiste. A czy wciskając ten sam przycisk, co normalnie gasi/zapala światło szybko dwa razy może się odpalić np. cyrkulacja na dwie minuty?
Dogada się z klimą, która tylko po podczerwieni przyjmuje komendy?

----------


## DomekŁochowo

Nie używałem wcześniej forum, a o tym wątku dał mi znać znajomy  :smile:  

Nie wiem czy odpowiem na wszystkie pytania, pewnie dopiero za jakiś czas. Google Home - nie wiem ale chyba nie. W Siri wywoływanie akcji działa. Dla mnie to na pewno nie był żaden priorytet. 

RTV z tego co wiem to tak, chłopacy z Torunia mi pokazywali jak sterować np. Denonem. Przyciski nie obsługują wielokliku - mogę za to przypisać różne akcje w zależności od czasu trzymania. Standardowo w systemie jest do 2 sekund, do 5 sekund i powyżej 5 sekund ale w praktyce mogę to dodać jak chcę. Do tego właśnie ogromny plus że tą akcję ustawię sobie na telefonie. Akcja która ma się wykonać może zostać oczywiście dodana na dowolny czas.

Do klimy to jak najbardziej, ten moduł będę instalował na końcu ale mam już kupiony. Mają uniwersalny IR module? (Mogę mylić nazwę). Mogę go nauczyć dowolnej komendy czyli np. obniż temperaturę, podnieś, włącz, wyłącz itp. Czysto teoretycznie mogę to wtedy przypisać do sceny i uzależnić od temperatury. Z tym poczekam do lata więc nie powiem wam jeszcze czy to działa  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Mogę go nauczyć dowolnej komendy czyli np. obniż temperaturę, podnieś, włącz, wyłącz itp. Czysto teoretycznie mogę to wtedy przypisać do sceny i uzależnić od temperatury. Z tym poczekam do lata więc nie powiem wam jeszcze czy to działa


W klimach tak to nie działa. Pilot nie wysyła "podnieś temperaturę" tylko całe polecenie. "Włącz, nadmuch auto, temperatura 23, tryb chłodzenie, swing off" i co tam jeszcze klima obsługuje. Na tym polega trudność, bo nie da się tego nauczyć kopiując pilota - system musi mieć słowniczek i umieć sklejać z niego całe polecenia.

----------


## DomekŁochowo

No to może źle to przedstawiłem albo bardzo mocno uprościłem ale generalnie finalny efekt jest taki jak opisałeś. Dodatkowo mogą sterować za pomocą rejestrów jeżeli urządzenie jest wyposażone w protokół Modbus. 

A tak przy okazji co wg. Ciebie jest sensownego jeśli chodzi o zastosowania HA w domu?

----------


## macko281

Czyli poza  panami od marketingu nikt nic nie wie no chyba, ze się mylę. Może  jakieś  fotki ewentualnie czy jest możliwość obejrzenia inwestycji w akcji .... 
To jak się co obsługuje, modyfikuje to jest to wyjaśnione na  ich stronie wiec z tym nie ma problemu. Raczej chodzi mi o to czego firma/instalator nie powie np o awaryjności czyli słabych stronach. Zależy mi na prostocie i funkcjonalności, raz skonfigurowane  ma to poprostu działać tak żeby użytkownik  się nie martwił czy coś się zawiesi, przestanie działać w trakcie wieczornej kolacji

----------


## macko281

> Montowałem w zeszłym roku system . Jestem z niego zadowolony. Przedstawiciele pozostałych firm straszyli brakiem możliwości rozszerzania możliwości systemu, ale nie to nie prawda. Jeżeli zrobisz z głową projekt instalacji oraz pozostawisz sobie trochę wolnych przekaźników na modułach to możesz zrobić wszystko. Niebawem przymierzam się do podłączenia ogrodu do sterowania, a minął już rok od budowy. Poza tym przeznaczenie danego okienka na telefonie czy przeznaczenie przycisku naściennego możesz do woli zmieniać z pozycji telefonu. Na moment kupowania systemu inne firmy tego nie miały. Nie wiem jak teraz?
> Nie znałem się wcześniej nic na automatyce. Większość mi wyjaśnili i jeszcze zaproponowali solidnego wykonawcę kompleksowej elektryki. Moduły mają większe, ale paradoksalnie dzięki temu zajmują mniej miejsca w rozdzielni. Elektryk pokazywał mi zdjęcia szaf pod inne firmy to potrafiły być dwa razy większe niż moja!!


A możesz pokazać jak to masz u siebie ? Jak duży dom masz ? Czym sterujesz ?

----------


## DomekŁochowo

Nie mam profitu z tego co tu piszę i to raczej zbieg okoliczności. Wrzucę wieczorem trochę fotek z realizacji, a chętnych zapraszam do Kujawsko-pomorskiego  :wink:  Nie wszystko jeszcze spięte.

----------


## Pateksioo

Budowa ukończona pod Koninem w marcu. Zaraz minie okrągły rok. Postaram się wrzucić na dniach fotki z rozdzielni i jak znajdę to trochę z etapu przewodów. Ze względu na to, że nie mogłem się dogadać z developerem, położył mi ostatecznie normalną instalacją, która potem była przerabiana.... więc bałaganu trochę było. 
Na ten moment mam sterowanie oświetleniem wewnątrz 24 obwody, 4 paski led o zmiennym natężeniu, kilka rolet, ogrzewania podłogowe niezależne w każdym pomieszczeniu, trzy gniazda sterowalne, sterowanie trzema biegami rekuperatora po 0-10V brama wjazdowa i garażowa, podgląd na kamery i ogólne podłączenie do jednostki alarmowej. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, będzie jeszcze oświetlenie ogrodu i nawodnienie po kilka stref. Dom ma 142metry użytkowej. Zakupiłem tez od nich kilka stylowych włączników dotykowych. Jak wpadają (że tak powiem) kumple z wojska, to zawsze sporo zabawy jest ze scenami i ich ustawianiem.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Pochwały od jednopostowców to niedźwiedzia przysługa - ktoś wybudował dom bez pomocy FM a zakłada konto żeby chwalić coś uruchamianego na koniec prac...


Standard. To cykliczne zjawisko. Co jakiś czas ktoś tu wpada na słaby pomysł realizacji szemranej jakości cichego marketingu i w jednym miesiącu rejestruje kilka rzekomo zadowolonych klientów. Przypadek? Nie sądzę  :big grin:

----------


## macko281

iF-Jimi 

No właśnie dlatego przestałem dociekać, mam jeszcze czas na podjęcie decyzji i pewnie moja zagwozdka nad wyborem systemu z czasem się wyjaśni . Jesteś  dość zorientowany w temacie, może coś dodasz od siebie?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> iF-Jimi 
> 
> No właśnie dlatego przestałem dociekać, mam jeszcze czas na podjęcie decyzji i pewnie moja zagwozdka nad wyborem systemu z czasem się wyjaśni . Jesteś  dość zorientowany w temacie, może coś dodasz od siebie?


Myślę, że jak przeczytasz trochę moich postów to znajdziesz w nich co mam na ten temat do powiedzenia. Ja uznaję tylko magistralne systemy automatyki o logice rozproszonej. Koniecznie otwarte na integracje, czyli obsługujące jak najwięcej ogólno przyjętych standardów komunikacji.

----------


## Rajuldz

Witam wszystkich. Ciekawa wymiana poglądów na temat Ampio vs Grenton  Zacząłem od systemu Fibaro i w drodze eliminacji stoję przed wyborem właśnie między tymi dwiema firmami. Funkcjonalności, które oferują oby dwa systemu są wystarczające na moje potrzeby w obu przypadkach:
- oświetlenie
- żaluzje fasadowe
- podgląd kamer
- brama garażowa i wjazdowa
- furtka/domofon z kamerą
- zamek w drzwiach wejściowych
- ogrzewanie

+ w późniejszym czasie
- klima
- ogród

Dlatego oprócz ceny, która spodziewam się, że będzie podobna (czekam jeszcze na oferty) interesują mnie dwie rzeczy:
1. Czy w obu przypadkach instalacja elektryczna i jej koszt wygląda tak samo? Z tego co zrozumiałem w Ampio jest to bardziej złożona sprawa?
2. Łatwość i przyjemność w użytkowaniu. W Grentonie z tego co zrozumiałem i wcześniej wyczytałem łatwo można konfigurować urządzenia, tworzyć sceny itd. W którymś wątku na tym forum ktoś pisał, że do Ampio trzeba wzywać fachowca żeby zrobić nową konfigurację. Jak się ma to do rzeczywistości? Teraz też zorientowałem się, że nie patrzyłem na daty postów i niektóre problemy mogą być zwyczajnie nieaktualne.

Być może, któryś z producentów znacznie usprawnił swój system i urządzenia w ostatnim czasie. Proszę poradźcie.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czy w obu przypadkach instalacja elektryczna i jej koszt wygląda tak samo? Z tego co zrozumiałem w Ampio jest to bardziej złożona sprawa?


Instalacja elektryczna bardzo podobna w obu przypadkach z tym, że w Ampio mamy jeszcze dodatkowo inne możliwości. Np. magistralne oświetlenie trzyprzewodowe gdyby Cię taki temat interesował. Czyli na jednym trzyżyłowym kablu elektrycznym niezależne sterowanie do 16 żarówek.




> Łatwość i przyjemność w użytkowaniu. W Grentonie z tego co zrozumiałem i wcześniej wyczytałem łatwo można konfigurować urządzenia, tworzyć sceny itd. W którymś wątku na tym forum ktoś pisał, że do Ampio trzeba wzywać fachowca żeby zrobić nową konfigurację. Jak się ma to do rzeczywistości? Teraz też zorientowałem się, że nie patrzyłem na daty postów i niektóre problemy mogą być zwyczajnie nieaktualne.


Fachowca wzywa się na instalację i to chyba w obu przypadkach. I chyba w obu przypadkach możesz sobie rekonfigurować system jeśli chcesz. W Ampio na pewno.

----------


## Szpilers

Dzień dobry, może mi ktoś ocenić mniej więcej koszt instalacji loxone i amio do domu 450m piętrowy. Może coś innego wartego uwagi? ( knx wykluczam ze względów cenowych). Dom ma być mocno automatyczny. Zależy mi na otwartości systemu na przyszłość. Sterowanie podłogowe, rekuperacja, pompa ciepła, klimatyzacja, wykrywanie gazu usypiającego, kontraktony w oknach i czujnik otwartych okien, gaszenie świateł strefowe, wyłączenie zdalne zasilania z części gniazdek, nagrzewanie jacuzzie i sauny, rolety+ bramy. Dodatkowo Podświetlanie płytek w nocy z łóżka do łazienki, sterowanie kominkiem. Zastanawiałem się nad systemem odstraszającym w przypadku włamania, ale nie mam przekonania. Może ktoś ma i podzieli się opiniom. Zależy mi na bezawaryjnym rozwiązaniu oraz żeby nie przepłacać. Może ktoś zna instalatorów ze śląska bardzo solidnych lub takich których się wystrzegać?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Pytanie jest bardzo ogólne, czy przyciski zwykłe po 50zł czy ładne szklane panele po 1000zł? ile punktów świetlnych, czy wszytkie strefy podłogówki sterowane? ile rolet? Jaki kominek i czy faktycznie jest tam czym sterować? Ile gniazdek sterowanych? Czy oprócz rolet jeszcze jakies sterowanie zasłonami? Projektor, TV? spotify w pokojach? W tej długiej liscie zabrakło jeszce np zasilanai awaryjnego albo sterowania bramą i podlewaniem. Wideodomofon? 

Bez zbędnych szaleństw jakbym miał coś obstawiać to przy metrażu i tym co planujesz to 100tyś. Ale pamiętaj że nowe pomysły się pojawiają im dłużej myślisz lub rozmawiasz z instalatorem  :wink:  Ale pisząc sensownego maila do instalatora i krótko gadajac przez telefon dowiesz się wiecej.
co do instalatorów ze śląska - napisz/zadzwoń do Adam Kalla Smarthome, Katowice.

----------


## TomekWaw

Na tym poziomie ogólności możesz zgrubnie oszacować koszt automatyki na poziomie od ok. 4 do 7-8 % wartości domu (inwestycji). Na podstawie tego co opisałeś, raczej nie liczyłbym że będzie to ten dolny zakres.

Oba wymienione przez Ciebie systemy są względnie otwarte tj, mają sporo interfejsów komunikacyjnych (przy czym Loxone może mieć ich odrobinę więcej np. o DMX czy KNX). Oba systemy mają nowoczesne magistrale bazujące na CANbus, które można dowolnie rozwidlać co ogranicza koszty okablowania. W zakresie podstawowej / prostej automatyki (oświetlenie, bramy, rolety) oba systemy zrobią to samo, prawie tak samo dobrze. Na tym podobieństwa się jednak kończą. Loxone jest dużo bardziej stabilnym i dojrzałym systemem od Ampio. Ma bardzo bogatą funkcjonalność praktycznie w każdym obszarze automatyki domowej. Ma ładne i nowoczesne interfejsy tzn. apki na telefony / tablety, które mają szereg przydatnych funkcji. Ma obszerną oficjalną dokumentację ogólnodostępną w necie dla każdego (a nie tylko dla instalatorów). Ma znacznie większą międzynarodową społeczność w sieci, która "niejedne drzwi już wyważyła".

W samym zakupie aparatury i osprzętu Ampio może wyjść ileśtam procent tańszy. Jednak Loxone powinien tę różnicę z łatwością odrobić na kosztach zaprogramowania i integracji, bo dużo inteligentnych funkcjonalności gotowych jest out of the box, a reszta względnie łatwa do uzyskania. Tak więc jeśli będziesz robił szczegółowe wyceny różnych dostawców, to połóż możliwie duży nacisk na kwestie oszacowania kosztów programowania i integracji od A od Z. Bo czas specjalistów od automatyki tani nie jest i to mogą być ukryte koszty pozornie tańszych wycen.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dzień dobry, może mi ktoś ocenić mniej więcej koszt instalacji loxone i amio do domu 450m piętrowy. Może coś innego wartego uwagi? ( knx wykluczam ze względów cenowych). Dom ma być mocno automatyczny. Zależy mi na otwartości systemu na przyszłość. Sterowanie podłogowe, rekuperacja, pompa ciepła, klimatyzacja, wykrywanie gazu usypiającego, kontraktony w oknach i czujnik otwartych okien, gaszenie świateł strefowe, wyłączenie zdalne zasilania z części gniazdek, nagrzewanie jacuzzie i sauny, rolety+ bramy. Dodatkowo Podświetlanie płytek w nocy z łóżka do łazienki, sterowanie kominkiem. Zastanawiałem się nad systemem odstraszającym w przypadku włamania, ale nie mam przekonania. Może ktoś ma i podzieli się opiniom. Zależy mi na bezawaryjnym rozwiązaniu oraz żeby nie przepłacać. Może ktoś zna instalatorów ze śląska bardzo solidnych lub takich których się wystrzegać?


Na podstawie tego co napisałeś nie da się za bardzo nic wycenić. Do wyceny potrzebna jest pełna specyfikacja instalacji, tj ilość i rodzaj obwodów, jakie konkretnie urządzenia chcesz integrować, ile stref grzewczych itp. Ale w przybliżeniu ceny netto na Ampio za parę najbardziej podstawowych rodzajów obwodów wraz z instalacją automatyki i konfiguracją to np. obwód ośw. włącz / wyłącz - 130 do 160 zł, roleta / żaluzja 260 do 320 zł, strefa grzewcza podstawowa 250 do 350 zł, integracja podstawowa (klima, wentylacja czy system alarmowy) 1000 zł ale tutaj cena za konfigurację rośnie w zależności od jej zaawansowania. Co do wyłączników czy paneli to kwestia nie tylko zapotrzebowania ale też oczekiwań. Koszt paneli w Ampio od 250 do 2000 zł. Najtańszy ma dwa przyciski i co najmniej kilka funkcji, najdroższy 15 przycisków, ekran i 10 przewijanych ekranów zmieniających funkcjonalność przycisków (nowość MDOT-M15+), czyli w zasadzie 150 podstawowych funkcji + kwestie ilości kliknięć, przytrzymania itp. Obwody świetlne DIM, RGBW, 0-10V, Dali odpowiednia droższe, w przypadku tego ostatniego zależy od ilości końcówek. 




> Ale pisząc sensownego maila do instalatora i krótko gadajac przez telefon dowiesz się wiecej.
> co do instalatorów ze śląska - napisz/zadzwoń do Adam Kalla Smarthome, Katowice.


To bardzo dobry kontakt. Instalator ze sporym doświadczeniem. 




> Oba wymienione przez Ciebie systemy są względnie otwarte tj, mają sporo interfejsów komunikacyjnych (przy czym Loxone może mieć ich odrobinę więcej np. o DMX czy KNX)


Ampio ma KNX-a od dobrych kilku lat




> Loxone jest dużo bardziej stabilnym i dojrzałym systemem od Ampio.


Co to znaczy według Ciebie "dużo bardziej stabilnym"? Za wyjątkiem starej aplikacji mobilnej co nie ma wpływu na stabilność systemów rozproszonych nigdy nie słyszałem o przypadku zwisu jakiegokolwiek modułu automatyki w Ampio, za to w tym drugim słyszałem o blackout-cie całej instalacji z powodu awarii zwykłej, serwerowej karty SD. Co zresztą zdarzyło się również u klienta jednemu ze starych użytkowników tego forum. 

Co do dostępu do dokumentacji Ampio to fakt, jest głównie w strefach dla instalatorów,  natomiast na życzenie klienta zwykle nie ma problemu żeby się dostać do dokumentacji i oprogramowania.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Co to znaczy według Ciebie "dużo bardziej stabilnym"?


Widziałem, że bywają problemy z chmurą Ampio. Ostatni 6 lipca, poprzedni 10 maja br., wcześniej się nie interesowałem.
Brak chmury to nie tylko brak zdalnego dostępu, ale przede wszystkim brak powiadomień, a akurat to uważam za dość istotne.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Widziałem, że bywają problemy z chmurą Ampio. Ostatni 6 lipca, poprzedni 10 maja br., wcześniej się nie interesowałem.
> Brak chmury to nie tylko brak zdalnego dostępu, ale przede wszystkim brak powiadomień, a akurat to uważam za dość istotne.


To prawda, chmura kilka razy w roku wisi na parę godzin co nie ma żadnego wpływu na stabilność i działanie systemu automatyki w budynku. A to wydaje mi się dla użytkownika instalacji nade wszystko najważniejsze. Wracając do chmury to od roku tworzy się nowa, silnie szyfrowana i rozproszona chmura którym to projektem kieruje człowiek wcześniej odpowiedzialny za bezpieczeństwo sieci w NASK oraz w Polskiej Agencji Kosmicznej. Niedługo ma zostać odpalona pierwsza jej wersja a po zakończeniu ma być przeprowadzony zewnętrzny audyt bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

@TomekWaw, ja tam polecam nie ufać żadnej chmurze, żadnego dostawcy i po prostu zestawić sobie VPNa. Taka chmura ampio ma taką stabilność jak Twój internet, ew. serwer  :wink:

----------


## TomekWaw

> @TomekWaw, ja tam polecam nie ufać żadnej chmurze, żadnego dostawcy i po prostu zestawić sobie VPNa. Taka chmura ampio ma taką stabilność jak Twój internet, ew. serwer


Zajmuje się sieciami od ponad 20 lat i zdalny dostęp do swojego systemu mam wyłącznie przez VPN. Mam nawet w telefonie apkę do VPN on demand, która w ułamku sekundy wpina smartfon do VPN jeśli widzi requesty na określone klasy lokalne stosowane u mnie w domu, a telefon jednocześnie nie jest wpięty w zdefiniowanych sieciach WiFi. Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że "chmura" producenta jest potrzebna do powiadomień push na aplikację mobilną. Oczywiście można jakoś dublować takie powiadomienia np. z wykorzystaniem email i własnego serwera smtp, ale ja akurat wole pushe. Loxone dostarcza je niezawodnie.

----------


## isom

TomekWaw  chciałem zapytać o to w temacie, w którym wstawiłeś filmik, ale zaraz by się zaczęło "Niepotrzebny bajer i drogi" Ile realnie wytrzymują baterie w tym zamku Gerdy i jak z integracją do innych systemów ?

----------


## agb

Ty byś najpierw stwierdził, że to jest niezbędna rzecz, a jak ktoś nie potrzebuje, to brakuje mu wyobraźni. Co innego gdybyś po prostu zapytał.

----------


## TomekWaw

> TomekWaw  chciałem zapytać o to w temacie, w którym wstawiłeś filmik, ale zaraz by się zaczęło "Niepotrzebny bajer i drogi" Ile realnie wytrzymują baterie w tym zamku Gerdy i jak z integracją do innych systemów ?


O bateriach nie mogę jeszcze zbyt wiele powiedzieć, bo mam ten zamek w użytku dopiero od 2 miesięcy (kilka otwarć/zamknięć dziennie). Podawany przez urządzenie szacowany stan baterii trochę "pływa", ale waha się obecnie w granicach 80-85%. Nie wiem na ile wiarygodne są te szacunki, ale zapatruję się na to optymistycznie.

Integracja po Z-wave (taką wybrałem wersję) do łatwych nie należy, bo zamek wymaga Z-wave Security (S1 lub S2). Popularny soft openzwave nie obsługuje tych trybów. Szczęśliwie do obsługi Z-wave u siebie używam jeszcze FHEM, a on obsługuje S1. Więc FHEM się z tym zamkiem łączy przez Z-stick Gen5 i zrzuca jego stany do MQTT, a stamtąd lecą już u mnie do Loxone. Sterowanie odbywa się dokładnie tak samo, tylko w przeciwnym kierunku.

Nie mam wiedzy jak wyglądałaby integracja po Zigbee (taka wersja Danalock też istnieje). Do Zigbee używam Conbee, a tam są dopiero jakieś wczesne etapy integracji z Danalock i chyba nic pewnego. M.in. dlatego wybrałem wersję Z-wave.

Bardzo mocno rozważałem też zamek Nuki bo integracja wydaje się łatwiejsza, ale trochę wystraszyły mnie opinie w necie o mocnym drenowaniu baterii zamka przez komunikację z bramką.

----------


## isom

> O bateriach nie mogę jeszcze zbyt wiele powiedzieć, bo mam ten zamek w użytku dopiero od 2 miesięcy (kilka otwarć/zamknięć dziennie). Podawany przez urządzenie szacowany stan baterii trochę "pływa", ale waha się obecnie w granicach 80-85%. Nie wiem na ile wiarygodne są te szacunki, ale zapatruję się na to optymistycznie.
> 
> Integracja po Z-wave (taką wybrałem wersję) do łatwych nie należy, bo zamek wymaga Z-wave Security (S1 lub S2). Popularny soft openzwave nie obsługuje tych trybów. Szczęśliwie do obsługi Z-wave u siebie używam jeszcze FHEM, a on obsługuje S1. Więc FHEM się z tym zamkiem łączy przez Z-stick Gen5 i zrzuca jego stany do MQTT, a stamtąd lecą już u mnie do Loxone. Sterowanie odbywa się dokładnie tak samo, tylko w przeciwnym kierunku.
> 
> Nie mam wiedzy jak wyglądałaby integracja po Zigbee (taka wersja Danalock też istnieje). Do Zigbee używam Conbee, a tam są dopiero jakieś wczesne etapy integracji z Danalock i chyba nic pewnego. M.in. dlatego wybrałem wersję Z-wave.
> 
> Bardzo mocno rozważałem też zamek Nuki bo integracja wydaje się łatwiejsza, ale trochę wystraszyły mnie opinie w necie o mocnym drenowaniu baterii zamka przez komunikację z bramką.


Dzięki wielkie. 80% i dwa miesiące to całkiem dobrze , jest szansa , ze rok wytrzyma spokojnie 
Rozumiem, że Broker mosquitto daje radę ? Masz go na zewnętrznej maszynie czy na tej samej karcie co system ?

----------


## TomekWaw

> Rozumiem, że Broker mosquitto daje radę ? Masz go na zewnętrznej maszynie czy na tej samej karcie co system ?


Bez problemu. Mosquitto jest uruchomiony na RPI3B+ z systemem LoxBerry - taką dedykowaną dystrybucją oferującą liczne pluginy i rozszerzenia dla miniservera Loxone. Stoi tam też szereg innych rzeczy w dockerach (typu: deConz, Node-Red, ioBroker, itd). Wszystko na dobrej jakości karcie microSD 32GB, ale liczba zapisów na kartę minimalna - zadbałem o to robiąc m.in. tuning konfiguracji Mosquitto czy ioBrokera. Komunikatów MQTT lata u mnie dużo (teraz na liczniku w Mosquitto jest >11 milionów wiadomości od ostatniego restartu) i nigdy nie miałem z tym żadnych problemów. Jak mi kiedyś to padnie, to może wtedy wykosztuję się na coś takiego: https://bit.ly/30wpN9w, https://bit.ly/2Xwlr08, ale na razie nie widzę potrzeby  :smile:

----------


## isom

> Bez problemu. Mosquitto jest uruchomiony na RPI3B+ z systemem LoxBerry - taką dedykowaną dystrybucją oferującą liczne pluginy i rozszerzenia dla miniservera Loxone. Stoi tam też szereg innych rzeczy w dockerach (typu: deConz, Node-Red, ioBroker, itd). Wszystko na dobrej jakości karcie microSD 32GB, ale liczba zapisów na kartę minimalna - zadbałem o to robiąc m.in. tuning konfiguracji Mosquitto czy ioBrokera. Komunikatów MQTT lata u mnie dużo (teraz na liczniku w Mosquitto jest >11 milionów wiadomości od ostatniego restartu) i nigdy nie miałem z tym żadnych problemów. Jak mi kiedyś to padnie, to może wtedy wykosztuję się na coś takiego: https://bit.ly/30wpN9w, https://bit.ly/2Xwlr08, ale na razie nie widzę potrzeby


No to przy okazji dowiedziałem się jak radzisz sobie z Aqara door . Dzięki Kolego

----------


## pol102

> Na tym poziomie ogólności możesz zgrubnie oszacować koszt automatyki na poziomie od ok. 4 do 7-8 % wartości domu (inwestycji). Na podstawie tego co opisałeś, raczej nie liczyłbym że będzie to ten dolny zakres.
> 
> Oba wymienione przez Ciebie systemy są względnie otwarte tj, mają sporo interfejsów komunikacyjnych (przy czym Loxone może mieć ich odrobinę więcej np. o DMX czy KNX). Oba systemy mają nowoczesne magistrale bazujące na CANbus, które można dowolnie rozwidlać co ogranicza koszty okablowania. W zakresie podstawowej / prostej automatyki (oświetlenie, bramy, rolety) oba systemy zrobią to samo, prawie tak samo dobrze. Na tym podobieństwa się jednak kończą. Loxone jest dużo bardziej stabilnym i dojrzałym systemem od Ampio. Ma bardzo bogatą funkcjonalność praktycznie w każdym obszarze automatyki domowej. Ma ładne i nowoczesne interfejsy tzn. apki na telefony / tablety, które mają szereg przydatnych funkcji. Ma obszerną oficjalną dokumentację ogólnodostępną w necie dla każdego (a nie tylko dla instalatorów). Ma znacznie większą międzynarodową społeczność w sieci, która "niejedne drzwi już wyważyła".
> 
> W samym zakupie aparatury i osprzętu Ampio może wyjść ileśtam procent tańszy. Jednak Loxone powinien tę różnicę z łatwością odrobić na kosztach zaprogramowania i integracji, bo dużo inteligentnych funkcjonalności gotowych jest out of the box, a reszta względnie łatwa do uzyskania. Tak więc jeśli będziesz robił szczegółowe wyceny różnych dostawców, to połóż możliwie duży nacisk na kwestie oszacowania kosztów programowania i integracji od A od Z. Bo czas specjalistów od automatyki tani nie jest i to mogą być ukryte koszty pozornie tańszych wycen.



Nie wiem co i gdzie instalujesz ale może przedstawisz się z imienia i nazwiska dla weryfikacji(może być PW)? To taka prośba bo z mojej wiedzy udajesz wielce oświeconego instalatora, światłego automatyka i guru branży Smart Home, a środowisko już wie, że jesteś handlowcem i z uparciem maniaka próbujesz zarabiać oczerniając konkurencję. Niby czasy dla branży są trudne ale minimum zasad powinno się mieć bo takie podejście ma krótkie nogi. Najgorsze jest jednak to, że zamiast napisać wprost jaki masz cel, udajesz że pomagasz. 

Gdybyś był obiektywny to raczyłbyś zauważyć, że Ampio jest dojrzałym graczem na rynku i zaczynało od systemów alarmowych gdy na chleb mówiłeś "bep", a na muchy "ptapty". Twierdzisz, że system Ampio jest mało elastyczny do wyważania drzwi, że Ampio jest niestabilne ale pytanie czy to sprawdziłeś? To ważny aspekt bo ja przetestowałem magistralę AmpioCan nawijając na magistralę długości 610m dwie cewki przewodem OMY2,5 z obiciążeniem 3600W o przewadze obiciażenia rezystancyjnego z dodatkiem sporej indukcyjności = efekt działa bez błędów w transmisji. Ciekawe, prawda? Mógłbym zrobić to samo z Loxone ale wybacz, cena zestawu startowego znacznie przekracza cenę zestawu z Ampio czy nawet Nexwella. To jak, sprawdzisz 610m magistrali z urządzenem na końcu, które pobiera 250mA i wykonuje 32 operacje na wyjściach?

Co do aplikacji, obecnie nikt nie jest w stanie dostarczyć bardziej elastycznej aplikacji niż Ampio. Wygląd i możliwości aplikacji można w całości dowolnie zdefiniować. Możliwości praktycznie nieograniczone. Jak dobrze poszukasz na youTube to znajdziesz bardzo ciekawe dynamiczne animacje od odwzorowywania kilku rzeczy.

Co do dokumentacji, generalnie większość mniej lub bardziej aktualnej dokumentacji dostępne jest w zamkniętej strefie instalatora. Jeśli czegoś nie ma to jest doskonale funkcjonujące forum instalatorów z firmowym patronatem. Na forum nie wyważa się drzwi tylko otwiera sejfy ale to kwestia ogromnego potencjału schowanego w "klockach".

Swoją drogą, Systemy Smart Home są Smart proporcjonalnie to umiejętności instalatora.

Patrząc na rynek Smart Home to magistrale oparte o CAN są najodporniejsze na zakłócenia. Paradoksalnie najgorzej wypadają magistrale RSowe ale to kwestia co do czego i za jakie pieniądze.

----------


## TomekWaw

Miłosz, jesteś instalatorem i jednocześnie sprzedawcą systemu Ampio (między innymi). Ja nie jestem ani sprzedawcą, ani instalatorem żadnego systemu (nigdy też za instalatora nie starałem się uchodzić). W związku z tym żaden z producentów nie jest "moją konkurencją", a ja sam na rynku smarthome mam żadnego interesu biznesowego. Nie miałem, nie mam i nie zamierzam mieć. Tak na logikę - kto z nas może być bardziej obiektywny z punktu widzenia pytającego..?

Jestem zwykłym pasjonatem automatyki domowej jakich teraz wielu, z tym że ze sporym bo ponad 20-letnim doświadczeniem zawodowym w branży IT (wierzę, że przeliczysz to sobie na muchy). Sam sobie kupiłem, zamontowałem i zrobiłem system - zresztą już trzeci, więc cośtam wiem. Ale nadal sporo czytam i ciągle się uczę, bo lubię.

Jeśli posiadam już jakąś wiedzę i/lub mogę komuś cokolwiek pomóc, to się tą wiedzą dzielę. Uważam, że moje opinie mogą być cenne dla pytającego, gdyż są wolne od powiązań biznesowych. Sam bym takie wolał czytać, bo na forach i grupach fb dominują głównie instalatorzy, często jednego tylko systemu. Jeśli niektóre moje opinie godzą w czyjś interes, to bardzo mi przykro, ale trzeba wziąć to na klatę (można to nawet zrobić z klasą, patrz: Jimmy). Zawsze też jestem otwarty na dyskusję, bo w ten sposób poszerza się wiedzę i horyzonty. Chociaż nie o wszystkim warto dyskutować, np. Tobie podobają się ikonki w stylu lat 90-tych, a ja wolę nowoczesne interfejsy.

Moja tożsamość nie jest szczególną tajemnicą, ale jakoś zupełnie nie odczuwam potrzeby legitymowania się przed Tobą. Może zasięgnij języka w "środowisku", niekoniecznie w tym "które już wie, że jestem handlowcem"
 :big grin:

----------


## masera

Który z trzech systemów z tematu najlepiej ogarnia temat spięcia sterowania ogrzewaniem, klimatyzacją, rekuperacją, fotowoltaiką i pompą ciepła?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Który z trzech systemów z tematu najlepiej ogarnia temat spięcia sterowania ogrzewaniem, klimatyzacją, rekuperacją, fotowoltaiką i pompą ciepła?


Kwestia tego co to za ogrzewanie, klimatyzacja, rekuperacja, fotowoltaika i pompa ciepła. A głównie chodzi o to w jaki sposób da się komunikować z tymi systemami i jakie możliwości ma sterownik temperatury w systemie automatyki. W Ampio każda strefa może jednocześnie sterować ogrzewaniem i klimatyzacją wielostopniowo. Rekuperacja i fotowoltaika to inna para kaloszy, nie wiem co chcesz osiągnąć. Odczyt z fotowoltaiki nie ma problemu. Logika z fotowoltaiki jeśli jest potrzebna też nie ma problemu (np wykonaj coś jeśli jest produkcja energii).

----------


## TomekWaw

> Który z trzech systemów z tematu najlepiej ogarnia temat spięcia sterowania ogrzewaniem, klimatyzacją, rekuperacją, fotowoltaiką i pompą ciepła?


Jeśli chodzi o samo "spięcie" interfejsowe, to najmniej możliwości ma Grenton, bo chyba tylko po Modbus RTU i ew. po Ethernet i za pomocą przekaźników. Ampio i Loxone oferują dodatkowo ma jeszcze interfejsy Modbus TCP, RS456, RS232 oraz KNX.

Ale wg mnie ciekawsze jest to, co można dalej z tym spięciem zrobić i w jakie narzędzia do automatyzacji i wizualizacji wyposaża Cię producent systemu. Najwięcej wiem o Loxone, więc napisze jak jest tam. Loxone ma gotowe bloki funkcjonalne do obsługi wszystkich wspominanych obszarów:

1. Gotowa logika ogrzewania - występuje w czterech różnych wariantach / poziomach rozbudowania instalacji grzewczej. Sam kontroler pomieszczeniowy opiera się na algorytmie PID oraz wykorzystuje algorytmy logiki rozytej, min. zapewniające uczenie się przez strefy bezwładności grzania oraz bezwładności chłodzenia. Obejrzyj filmik:

https://youtu.be/V7KHEKAJU54

Co ciekawe, łatwo można zrealizować też graficzną wizualizację systemu grzewczego za pomocą własnego schematu:
https://youtu.be/vhwvMX0KDq8

2. Logika klimatyzacji - opiera się na analogicznych komponentach kontroli temperatury stref ze sterowaniem (wspólnym w przypadku multi-split) źródła chłodzenia.

https://youtu.be/sCEc2WAOUqA

Bardzo przydatne jest też powiązanie zacieniania (rolet, żaluzji) z systemem kontroli temperatury, co u mnie np. zapewnia pasywne chłodzenie i oszczędza energię.
https://youtu.be/8zAvfaqDj3w

3. Rekuperacja - są gotowe bloki do sterowania nią na podstawie np. wilgotności i stężenia dwutlenku węgla. Tu przykład integracji:

https://youtu.be/txWg3meA8is

4. Fotowoltaika - jest specjalny blok do zarządzania i wizualizacji dystrybucją energii.

https://www.loxone.com/plpl/kb/zarza...gia-w-rozwoju/
https://www.loxone.com/plpl/produkty/energia/ - tu po środku masz screen jak to wygląda

Teoretycznie w każdym systemie można zrobić "wszystko" i to jest prawda. Ale zaczynanie "z pustą kartką" to nie jest wg mnie żadna praktyczna zaleta.
W mojej ocenie przewagą Loxone jest to:
- że wielu rzeczy nie trzeba robić od zera, system out-of-the-box zapewnia całkiem przyzwoity poziom logiki
- po zapoznaniu się z publicznie dostępną dokumentacją diagramy są czytelne dla każdej ogarniętej technicznie osoby (nie trzeba być programistą, aby coś zmodyfikować, poprawić, dodać, itd)
- wszystkie wbudowane bloki funkcjonalne zapewniają automatycznie wizualizację w interfejsie i nie trzeba się tym w ogóle zajmować

----------


## pol102

> Miłosz, jesteś instalatorem i jednocześnie sprzedawcą systemu Ampio (między innymi). Ja nie jestem ani sprzedawcą, ani instalatorem żadnego systemu (nigdy też za instalatora nie starałem się uchodzić). W związku z tym żaden z producentów nie jest "moją konkurencją", a ja sam na rynku smarthome mam żadnego interesu biznesowego. Nie miałem, nie mam i nie zamierzam mieć. Tak na logikę - kto z nas może być bardziej obiektywny z punktu widzenia pytającego..?
> 
> Jestem zwykłym pasjonatem automatyki domowej jakich teraz wielu, z tym że ze sporym bo ponad 20-letnim doświadczeniem zawodowym w branży IT (wierzę, że przeliczysz to sobie na muchy). Sam sobie kupiłem, zamontowałem i zrobiłem system - zresztą już trzeci, więc cośtam wiem. Ale nadal sporo czytam i ciągle się uczę, bo lubię.
> 
> Jeśli posiadam już jakąś wiedzę i/lub mogę komuś cokolwiek pomóc, to się tą wiedzą dzielę. Uważam, że moje opinie mogą być cenne dla pytającego, gdyż są wolne od powiązań biznesowych. Sam bym takie wolał czytać, bo na forach i grupach fb dominują głównie instalatorzy, często jednego tylko systemu. Jeśli niektóre moje opinie godzą w czyjś interes, to bardzo mi przykro, ale trzeba wziąć to na klatę (można to nawet zrobić z klasą, patrz: Jimmy). Zawsze też jestem otwarty na dyskusję, bo w ten sposób poszerza się wiedzę i horyzonty. Chociaż nie o wszystkim warto dyskutować, np. Tobie podobają się ikonki w stylu lat 90-tych, a ja wolę nowoczesne interfejsy.
> 
> Moja tożsamość nie jest szczególną tajemnicą, ale jakoś zupełnie nie odczuwam potrzeby legitymowania się przed Tobą. Może zasięgnij języka w "środowisku", niekoniecznie w tym "które już wie, że jestem handlowcem"


Rzeczywistość jest jaka jest i możesz ją dowolnie zaciemniać. Tylko szkoda nakładu czasowego bo efekt znikomy. Prawda jest taka, że sprzedam i zainstaluje taki system jaki chce klient. Jak już prawie zauważyłeś, w obecnych czasach zamknięte systemy nie mają racji bytu bo nie trzeba mieć skończonych studiów wyższych i 10 lat doświadczenia żeby postawić Smart Home bez instalatora. Systemy nazwijmy je "out of box" z racji użycia Linuxa są jedynymi, które mają jakąkolwiek przyszłość.

Możesz mi wierzyć, że gdybym miał żyć z automatyki to umarłbym z głodu albo jadł tynk ze ścian. Polscy producenci pozwolili na wyrzynanie się instalatorów cenami. Oddawanie rabatów to już normalna praktyka. Efekt niezależnie od systemu jest taki, że łapie się nowych instalatorów. Instalatorów jednego systemu, którzy doprowadzają w 7/10 przypadków do tego, że ludzie mają awersję do Smart Home. Dodatkowo same firmy ułatwiają sytuację często wysyłając "nie do końca działające klocki". Nie da się robić tanio i dobrze. Po tanio i dobrze jest długo i drogo. Dobór systemu powinien opierać się każdorazowo na precyzyjnym określeniu potrzeb klienta i zdefiniowaniu wymaganych funkcjonalności. Dla mnie idea jaką serwujesz jako partner Loxone jest nawet spoko bo jest user friendly ale z punktu zarobkowego zdecydowanie wolę inne rozwiązania. Wywodzę się z branży IT i dla świętego spokoju potrzebuję tworzyć świat logiki systemu od 0. Metodyka jest efektem doświadczenia i aby wycisnąć 100% możliwości systemu trzeba tworzyć od podstaw. Paradoksalnie może być to szybsze niż naciąganie programistycznych "prefabrykatów. 

Prosiłem abyś zajrzał na kanał Ampiomaniak, poza podstawami podstaw są tam też "ficzerki", których na 99% nie zrealizuję w żadnym innym systemie, a klient kupuje oczami.

A teraz do rzeczy:
Klimatyzacja:
Nexo - RS485 modbus tylko w opcji nadawania, nie ma możliwości przetwarzania danych odebranych ; IR ; 0-10V ; OC ; przekaźnik
Ampio - RS485 modbus w obie strony, modbus TCP/IP; NodeRed ; IR ; 0-10V; OC ; przekaźnik
Grenton - RS485 modbus ; przekaźnik ; 0-10V ; po http/curl?

Sterowanie PID w obecnych czasach jest przereklamowane. Przy takiej zmienności warunków zewnętrznych różnica między PID, a klasyczną histerezą jest znikomo żadna.

Rekuperacja to w sumie jak klima tylko można wykreślić IR. Do Ampio można dopisać MSENS2 jako multisensor jakości powietrza.
Fotowoltaikę można ogarniać modbusem po RS485 lub TCP/IP. Loxone tak jak i Ampio ogarnie modbus TCP/IP po Node-Red. 

Sterowanie pompy ciepła nie ma żadnego sensu. Obecnie zaszyte algorytmy doskonale zarządzają krzywą grzewczą.


P.S. Najlepszym przykładem samozaorania jakościowego jest Satel i ich polityka cenowa. Stały, niezmienny wysyp Januszy SSWiN, którzy jako detaliści kupują sprzęt taniej niż firmy. 

P.S.2 Aby rzetelnie pisać o tym, który system jest najlepszy trzeba... nic nie trzeba bo prawda jest taka, że nie ma systemu uniwersalnego. Analiza potrzeb = podstawa podstaw.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Dla mnie idea jaką serwujesz jako partner Loxone jest nawet spoko bo jest user friendly


Nie jestem partnerem Loxone. Proszę skończ takie insynuacje. Mam sporą wiedzę o tym systemie, bo od ponad roku używam go u siebie w mieszkaniu. Nauczyłem się go sam z materiałów ogólnie dostępnych w Internecie - dokumentacja producenta, youtube, tutoriale, fora, grupy facebook, loxwiki, itd. Nie brałem udziału w jakikolwiek szkoleniach. Nie sprzedaję i nie instaluję tego systemu (jak i żadnego innego). Zresztą nie mam wystarczającej wiedzy elektrycznej, aby to robić.




> Wywodzę się z branży IT i dla świętego spokoju potrzebuję tworzyć świat logiki systemu od 0. Metodyka jest efektem doświadczenia i aby wycisnąć 100% możliwości systemu trzeba tworzyć od podstaw.


Co do zasady być może masz rację - np. taki facebook rzeczywiście szereg narzędzi stworzył pod siebie od zera. Ale mało kto jest facebookiem i wymaga aż takiej wydajności. Inni muszą zerkać też na coś takiego jak ekonomiczne uzasadnienie projektu. Tworzenie rzeczy od zera w znakomitej większości przypadków takiego uzasadnienia ekonomicznego nie ma. Dlatego mało kto tworzy własne systemy czy własne serwery / daemony usług. I dlatego współczesne aplikacje tworzy się na frameworkach oraz intensywnie wykorzystuje przeróżne biblioteki i interfejsy. Software stack jest stosowany już od dawna właśnie po to, aby nie zaczynać od zera. Bo na ogól jest to drogie (praca), długotrwałe (czas) i niepewne (błędy).

Wg mnie podobne zasady obowiązują w automatyce domowej i stąd moja opinia, że Loxone jest tańszy w zaprogramowaniu / wdrożeniu lub że w tej samej cenie wdrożenia może zaoferować użytkownikowi bardziej bogatą funkcjonalność. Gdybym był instalatorem, to ta cecha byłaby dla mnie bardzo ważna, bo to zapewnia atrakcyjność cenową i satysfakcję użytkownika. Natomiast gdybym miał robić wszystko od zera, to jako instalator pewnie przymierałbym z głodu i zjadał tynk  :wink: 

PS.
Nigdy tego nie używałem, ale widziałem Loxone ma nawet coś takiego jak "Auto Configuration". Przypisujesz poszczególny osprzęt do pokojów i kategorii, klikasz button i system automagicznie sam się konfiguruje. Oczywiście trzeba wprowadzić korekty i uzupełnienia, ale podobno ~70% typowej roboty instalatora jest zrobione w ciągu 2 minut.
https://www.loxone.com/enen/kb/auto-configuration/

----------


## pol102

Dodawanie cytatów selektywnych jest mega uciążliwe albo coś mi chrome oszalał...


Mój partner dostał ostatnio piękne pismo od Loxone, które brzmi mniej więcej tak: nasz system jest najlepszy na rynku, a wszystko pozostałe to ubodzy i upośledzeni krewni z wygwizdowia. Albo my albo "syf, kiła i mogiła".

Nie wiesz przypadkiem, kto był nadawcą? Hm?


Roboty jest dużo ale jak trafisz do dolnośląskiego kotła to zrozumiesz co to dumping cenowy. A w zasadzie cena adekwatna do (byle)jakości.

W ostatnim akapicie sam wskazałeś pracochłonność. 

btw, posługiwanie się IDE to w programowaniu ułatwienie bo podpowiada, wskazuje na miejsca potencjalnie wadliwe. Mniej więcej to samo robi Smart Home Konfigurator.
Właśnie dlatego mogę tworzyć od zera. To nie zajmuje dużo czasu  :smile:

----------


## TomekWaw

Nie wiem kim jest Twój partner  :smile:  ale czy on nie wie, od kogo otrzymuje korespondencję? Ja mam to wiedzieć?? A co ja, jasnowidz?  :big grin: 

Obserwując marketing Loxone nie dostrzegam, aby zachowywali się agresywnie w stosunku do konkurencji. Skupiają się raczej na podkreślaniu zalet swoich rozwiązań i możliwości zastosowania ich w praktyce (a nie na punktowaniu braków u konkurencji). Ale jako że nie jestem uczestnikiem branży, to nie dostaje korespondencji branżowej, więc nie wiem jak było. Trochę prawdy w tym co napisałeś jest - większość krajowych systemów przy Loxone wygląda ubogo.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Tylko czy my porównujemy systemy w tej samej kategorii cenowej? Ja odrzuciłem Loxone bo mimo tego że jest dojrzalszy niż Ampio i w wielu kwestiach nie musiałbym odkrywać koła na nowo, to jednak cenowo Ampio wyszło znacznie taniej. Bajery z loxone w stylu licznika prądu czy LEDów ściemnianych dodatkowo tylko zwiększały koszt i "zamykały" mnie w ekosystemie Loxone.
Miałem też wrażenie że większość tutoriali i pomocy (np na forum) wymaga znajomości języka niemieckiego.

----------


## TomekWaw

Powiedziałbym, że to raczej pozory. Jasne, że Loxone wolałoby, abyś poruszał się głównie w ich ekosystemie produktów, bo na sprzedaży tych produktów zarabiają. Jest to też pewnie preferencja instalatorów, bo jest im łatwiej i szybciej wszystko zamontować i skonfigurować. Natomiast technicznie rzecz ujmując, zupełnie nie jest to konieczne. Loxone ma chyba największą z wszystkich systemów liczbę interfejsów, więc ciężko mówić tu o jakimikolwiek zamknięciu. Przykładowo: licznik energii możesz kupić od Loxone, albo użyć Eastron SDM630 (3f) lub SDM230 (1f) i podłączyć go po Modbus - nawet jest do tego gotowy template parametrów w Loxone Config. Podobnie z LEDami - Loxone proponuje swoje sterowniki RGBW w różnych wariantach (Tree, Air), ale możesz kupić całkiem dobre i tanie chińskie dekodery DMX512 i wpiąć je wszystkie do magistrali DMX przez rozszerzenie Loxone DMX, co drastycznie obniża koszty oświetlenia LED. Same spoty LED? Świetne robi Voltus, linia Constaled. I tak jest z wieloma komponentami systemu smart home.

Ja sam mam w sumie mało osprzętu od Loxone. Ze względu na brak chęci robienia remontu instalacji elektrycznej, używam głównie osprzęt bezprzewodowy ZigBee, Z-wave i WiFi, który nota bene "ostał" mi się z poprzednich systemów / rozwiązań i wolałem go nie wymieniać. Mam też rolety na RF433 bo nie miałem wyboru. I wszystkim steruje Miniserver Loxone. Zamknięty system? Ja tego tak nie widzę.

Rzeczywiście dużo informacji w sieci o Loxone jest po niemiecku. Niestety sam nie znam niemieckiego (kiedyś się uczyłem, ale mało mi z tego zostało). Z materiałami po niemiecku radzę sobie za pomocą wtyczki Google Translator dla Chrome - która automatycznie tłumaczy mi strony po niemiecku na polski. O dziwo działa to przyzwoicie dobrze. Dużo materiałów jest też po angielsku - tutaj nie mam problemów, bo angielski znam dobrze. Ale najważniejsze moim zdaniem jest to, że te materiały w ogóle są i że jest ich tak dużo. Na Loxwiki.eu jest opisanych multum rozwiązań (niektóre nawet przeze mnie w strefie English). Loxforum.com z kolei jest bardzo prężne, pomocne i przede wszystkim otwarte dla wszystkich.

Co do porównania cen / półki cenowej - już się wypowiadałem. Wszystko oczywiście zależy od indywidualnego projektu i osprzętu, jaki zdecydujesz się wybrać lub jaki zostanie ci zaoferowany. No bo jakiś osprzęt użyć musisz - z każdym systemem, nawet jeśli producent systemu takiego osprzętu nie produkuje / oferuje (i tu uwaga na "kompleksowość" ofert). Ale moja ogólna opinia jest taka, że:



> W samym zakupie aparatury i osprzętu Ampio może wyjść ileśtam procent tańszy. Jednak Loxone powinien tę różnicę z łatwością odrobić na kosztach zaprogramowania i integracji, bo dużo inteligentnych funkcjonalności gotowych jest out of the box, a reszta względnie łatwa do uzyskania. Tak więc jeśli będziesz robił szczegółowe wyceny różnych dostawców, to połóż możliwie duży nacisk na kwestie oszacowania kosztów programowania i integracji od A od Z. Bo czas specjalistów od automatyki tani nie jest i to mogą być ukryte koszty pozornie tańszych wycen.

----------


## pol102

Idąc w tę stronę w Ampio masz responsywną, dwukierunkową obsługę Spotify  :big grin:  
Liczniki F&F obsługujesz de facto 'just right now'. Podobnie jest z rekuperatorami i falownikami froniusa... jeśli coś ma modbusa RTU lub TCP/IP to sam dokonale wiesz , że potrzeba tylko odrobiny weny. Jak coś ciężko obsłużyć z poziomu systemu to bierzesz NodeReda i koniec. 
Co do oświetlenia można świetnie ogarnąć jest za pomocą Dali. Gdyby jednak chcieć iść w rozwiązania systemowe Ampio to jest magistrala MLED i dedykowane końcówki oświetleniowe lub adaptery sterowania prądowego i napięciowego. W przystępnej cenie  :wink:  

Swoją drogą wymyśl jak ma wyglądać obsługa dowolnej rzeczy w aplikacji, a ja Ci ją zrobię. Wiadomo, ficzerki to ficzerki i kosztują ekstra. Wszystko co wymaga dodatkowego czasu jest ekstra płatne. Czas to pieniądz aczkolwiek zawsze powtarzam: można iść na szkolenie, zapłacić trochę pieniędzy i zrobić sobie to samemu. Tego nikt nie broni.


Nie wiem jak jest w Loxone ale w Ampio forum instalatorów samo bardzo mocno wpływa na rozwój ficzerków do aplikacji  :wink: 



Swoją drogą cena nie zawsze jest adekwatna do możliwości. Warto wziąć w tym miejscu na celownik tanie moduły KNX, które niewiele potrafią ale cenowo to można się ucieszyć. 

Powtórzę nasty raz, najpierw trzeba sobie określić potrzeby - niezbędne funkcjonalności. Ewentualnie zbędne ale chciane  :big grin:  
Potem porównujemy ilość potrzebnego sprzętu do zrealizowania założeń.
Następnie porównujemy ceny kompletnych zestawów.
I teraz najlepsze, bardzo, bardzo konkretnie zweryfikujmy sobie kompatybilność wsteczną.
W Ampio jest tak, że... no mam teraz w makiecie testowej przyciski szklane równych rodzajów od 2016r. do chwili obecnej. Wszystko działa stabilnie. Wszystko działa. Wiadomą rzeczą jest, że stare przyciski różnią się odrobinę hardwarowo ale wciąż mogę przez nie przepychać dowolne informacje (vide Spotify) i sterować wszystkimi nowymi modułami.

Gdzieś w tym wszystkim trzeba też myśleć o magistrali systemowej i jej długości. Niby tu CAN i tam CAN ale w Ampio w tej chwili mam szeregową magistralę 1300m po kablowaniu w gwiazdę i wszystko działa[*]. Jak to będzie działać w Loxone? Będzie? Pytam z czystej ciekawości bo prościej rozkablować wszystko w gwiazdę i dać użytkownikowi wybór czy chce włącznik systemowy czy może zwykły monostabilny... a pamietamy, że impedancja jest kluczowa...  :wink: 

* kablowane w gwiazdę - magistrala szeregowa krosowana w rozdzielnicy, zasilanie bezpośrednio na każde urządzenie w sieci.

----------


## TomekWaw

Z tego co wiem w Loxone nie robi się jednej długiej magistrali, tylko kilka krótszych i raczej nie stosuje się topologii szeregowej (bo po co?), lecz topologię drzewa (można też na gwieździe, jak ktoś tylko tak sobie okablował dom). Jedno rozszerzenie Tree ma dwie "nogi", każda o maks. odległości 500 m, do każdej nogi możesz podłączyć do 50 urządzeń. Szczegóły techniczne są w publicznie dostępnej bazie wiedzy np. tu: https://www.loxone.com/plpl/kb/okabl...hnologia-tree/
Z tego co czytam opisy instalacji, to często osobne nogi magistrale robi się na każde z pięter + ewentualnie osobną na ogród i osobną na garaż lub inne pomieszczenia techniczne czy gospodarcze. Piszę wedle mojej najlepszej wiedzy, nie że z doświadczenia, bo z tym jeszcze nie mam własnych.

----------


## masera

Czy ktoś się orientuje z jakimi markami klimatyzatorów integruje się loxone oraz grenton i w jaki sposób? Nie chodzi o podczerwień - raczej o możliwość komunikacji przez kabel (bramka) lub najlepiej przez sieć (klimatyzator podpięty przez wi-fi do sieci domowej)?

----------


## TomekWaw

Mam z Loxone zintegrowany klimatyzator Daikin. Tę integrację szczegółowo opisałem tutaj: https://www.loxwiki.eu/display/LOXEN...ning+over+WiFi
A tutaj opisałem zrobioną na nim później zaawansowaną automatykę chłodzenia: https://www.loxwiki.eu/display/LOXEN...ion+with+IRCv2
Bazuje ona na inteligentnym kontrolerze logicznym, który korzysta z algorytmów PID i fuzzy logic. Efekt w rzeczywistości jest naprawdę świetny.

Poza Daikinem to niewiele klimatyzatorów wysterujesz po Wifi (w sensie, że mają jakieś udokumentowane API). Można próbować z Gree lub Midea, ale nie widziałem do tego dobrych narzędzi ani w ioBrokerze, ani w Node-RED. Jakośtam radzą sobie z tymi klimatyzatorami użytkownicy Home Assistant, więc ostatecznie można użyć HA jako bramki.. ale i tak bardziej polecałbym dowolnego Daikina - ma chyba najlepsze http API.

Z kolei kablowo klimatyzatorami można sterować przez:

1) Modbus RTU - do klimatyzatorów wiodących marek da się za paręset złotych dokupić moduł Intesis Modbus:
https://www.intesis.com/products/ac-...odbus-gateways
Zarówno Loxone jak i Grenton mają interfejs Modbus RTU.
Tu jest tutorial jak się integruje urządzenia Modbus z Loxone (na przykładzie rekuperacji akurat, ale zasady są takie same):
https://youtu.be/txWg3meA8is
Jak to się robi w Grentonie to nie wiem, nie natknąłem się na tego typu tutorial dostępny publicznie.

2) KNX - takie bramki również są w ofercie Intesis:
https://www.intesis.com/products/ac-...s/knx-gateways
Interfejs KNX jest dostępny w Loxone, natomiast w Grentonie już nie.

Sterowanie klimatyzatorem przez podczerwień zdecydowanie odradzam, ale widzę do tego nie trzeba Cię przekonywać  :smile:

----------


## Janjanek

Co do Ampio wszystko pięknie tyle żeby robić te bajery czy "ficzerki" trzeba mieć dobrego kumatego instalatora... a co do kursu... kpina nic nie daje jeśli nie masz firmy. Pal licho certyfikat ale żadnego dostępu do strefy instalatora, czyli niczym i nikim się nie wspomożesz. Helpdesk ampio ok, udzielą odpowiedzi szybko i merytorycznie ale co do konfiguracji to kierują do instalatora. Więc podstawa jak już pisałem dobry, kumaty i mający czas instalator. Baza Ampio duża ale połowa firm nic nigdy nie instalowała.

----------


## DaniG

Panowie,
czy ktoś podpowie jak wygląda w Loxone kwestia paneli ściennych? Moim zdaniem panele touch pure nie są zbyt ładne (oczywiście to moja subiektywna opinia, kwestia gustu). Zdecydowanie bardziej podobają mi się te od grentona czy ampio. Czy loxone ma jakąs alternatywe dla smart panela Grentona ? lub dla 8-mio przyciskowego touch panela ?

przeglądając internet widzę ciekawe opcje w knx, jednak jak dobrze rozumiem po pierwsze wymagałoby to dokupienia modułu KNX (który kosztuje prawie tyle samo co miniserver) oraz kupno samych paneli i tu równiez nie znalazłem nic w przystępnej cenie (choćyby porównywalnej do grentona).

Zastanawiam się czy ktoś juz integrował loxone z grentonem? możnaby pokusić się o kupno CLU grentona wraz z panelami i zintegrowanie z loxonem. Lecz cenowo znów spory narzut.

----------


## TomekWaw

Ogólnie wszystko dobrze zresearchowałeś.

Ja co prawda jestem bardzo zadowolony zarówno z przycisków Touch jak i Touch Pure, ale rozumiem że to kwestia gustu. Jeśli wolisz innego rodzaju panele albo potrzebujesz panele z wyświetlaczem, to rzeczywiście potrzebne jest rozszerzenie KNX. Które rzeczywiście tanie nie jest, chociaż w skali całej inwestycji smart home to kwestia względna.

Jeśli chodzi o same panele KNX, to da się kupić coś w rozsądnej cenie. W środowisku użytkowników Loxone dużą popularnością cieszą się 6-przyciskowe panele z konfigurowalnym ekranem MDT Smart Glass II. Można je kupić w cenie ok 600-700 zł w zależności od wersji (czy z czujnikiem temp czy bez):
https://www.eibabo.pl/search?sSearch=MDT+BE-GT2

Nie znam nikogo, kto integrował Loxone z Grentonem, aby użyć w Loxone paneli Grentona. Całkiem ciekawa idea. Teoretycznie powinno być to możliwe. Z Grentona potrzebujesz CLU oraz Gate do wysłania requesta po http w przypadku naciśnięcia przycisku. Nie wiem jednak jak byłoby z dynamicznym wyświetlaniem rzeczy na takim panelu na podstawie incoming http requestów do Gate (aż tak głęboko Grentona nie znam). Obstawiałbym jednak, że się da.

----------


## DaniG

dzięki TomekWaw, rzeczywiście panele MDT są całkiem przyjemne. 

Generalnie na wyświetlaczu mi nie zalezy.  Sam panel 8-mio przyciskowy, najlepiej z grawerem, byłby dla mnie idealną opcją. 
Chciałbym go umieścić w centralnej częśći salono-kuchni. Przez to, że jest bardzo czytelny, goście nie mieliby problemu z włączeniem światła. 

Natomiast w niedalekiej odległości na ścianie będzie tablet, na którym już można wyklikać wszystko.

----------


## TomekWaw

Zwróć jeszcze uwagę na ogólna koncepcję sterowania ze ściany, jaką proponuje Loxone. Ja w każdym pokoju mam tyko jeden przycisk dotykowy do oświetlenia, choć w niektórych pokojach jest kilka odrębnych obwodów oświetleniowych. Loxone to ogarnia przez tzw. nastroje świetlne. Na początku sam byłem sceptyczny wobec takiego rozwiązania (czy faktycznie będzie to wygodne). Ale w praktyce okazało się, że mi to całkowicie wystarcza bo i tak korzystam manualnie z maks. 2 nastrojów, a resztę ogarnia automatyka (czujki ruchu, logika). Mam też multi-room audio i rolety, więc ogólnie mogę potwierdzić, że to co proponuje Loxone, czyli jeden panel 5 dotykowy na każdy pokój jest wystarczający i ten model rzeczywiście działa dobrze. Plus tablet w centralnym miejscu do sterowania nietypowego - to też bardzo przydatne. Dodatkowe pola dotykowe ponad 5 mogą się przydać, ale nie muszą.

----------


## DaniG

ogólnie koncepja jest ok. Z tym, ze wolałbym ją uzyskać na panelach innych niż te loxon'a. Ot, taka troche fanaberia  :smile: 

tak naprawdę głownie chodzi mi o jeden, 8kanałowy, panel. Zależy mi na tym, aby w tej części domu goście umieli włączyć światło. Reszta to już raczej kwestia przywyknięcia przez użytkowników.

swoją drogą, są miejsca gdzie ze względów ekonomicznych chciałbym zastosować zwykłe włączniki tzw. dzwonkowe. Polecasz jakiś panel dotykowy, szklany, monostabilny ?

----------


## TomekWaw

Niestety nie mam własnych doświadczeń z takimi panelami. U siebie miałem Berkery B.Kwadrat, które na początkowym etapie wymieniłem wszystkie na monostabilne. Potem sukcesywnie dokupowałem Touche i teraz mam większość Touchy, a w paru miejscach jeszcze te Berkery Mono. Tak więc obawiam się, że w tej kwestii nic sensownego nie poradzę.

----------


## TomekWaw

DaniG, jeszcze podsunę Ci pewien pomysł jak ewentualnie obejść koszt dość drogiego rozszerzenia KNX. Można bowiem kupić niezbyt drogie bramki KNX-do-IP (Ethernet), np. MDT SCN-IP000.03 za niecałe 700 zł brutto: https://www.eibabo.pl/mdt/interfejs-...0.03-ebn760291
Nie korzystałem z tego nigdy, ale wydaje mi się że taka bramka ma API, które da się zgrać z Miniserverem (musiałbyś doczytać). W każdym razie dla jednego czy kilku paneli KNX coś takiego będzie w zupełności wystarczające.

----------


## janek9s

Cześć, przyjrzałem się wszystkim trzem systemom w roku 2021.

Pierwszy był Loxone:

Tu wielkim plusem jest to, że firma wydaje wiele nowych funkcjonalności stosunkowo szybko. Jeśli chodzi o programowanie, oprogramowanie Loxone Config jest darmowe i ogromną zaletą jest to, że można wykonywać symulację konfiguracji dodając moduły do projektu bez ich fizycznych odpowiedników. Wow! Konfiguracja natomiast nie jest już taka przyjemna dla nowicjusza. Co prawda graficzne łączenie bloków i elementów wejścia/wyjścia jest proste, ale czasem dla prostych funkcjonalności (chociażby zapalanie światła z użyciem prostego przełącznika bistabilnego) trzeba pokonfigurować więcej bloczków aby to działało dobrze. Dobre jest to, że po kliknięciu w blok mamy jego opis bezpośrednio w programie, co troszkę ułatwia. Podsumowując trzeba poświęcić trochę czasu na naukę programowania, jednak ilość gotowych bloków funkcjonalnych oraz możliwości integracyjne dają duże pole do popisu. Loxone jest zcentralizowany, z tego co wiem, jeśli padnie Miniserver to sterowanie jest zupełnie niemożliwe. Proszę poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę?

Co do Grentona:

Tutaj co prawda soft jest darmowy i publiczny, ale aby potestować możliwości w domu trzeba zainwestować w fizyczne moduły. Jeśli chodzi o programowanie, program jest bardzo intuicyjny. Konfigurowanie logiki opiera się na przypisywaniu akcji do zdarzeń. Zdarzenia generuje praktycznie wszystko. Dodatkowo można tworzyć skrypty graficzne lub bardziej zaawansowane tekstowe. W nich możemy odwołać się do wszystkiego, w tym do własnych zmiennych tekstowych lub numerycznych więc jest bardzo elastycznie. PID jest już dawno i co jakiś czas dodawane są kolejne obiekty wirtualne. Grenton jest zcentralizowany,ale nowe moduły posiadają coś takiego jak logika rozproszona, więc gdy uszkodzi się jednostka centralna będzie możliwe sterowanie urządzeniami w formie podstawowej, co na pewno tutaj wyróżnikiem. Jeśli chodzi o integracje, dostępne są bramki: MODBUS RTU, HTTP, DALI, ALARM. Na forum lub grupach jest dużo tutoriali na temat integracji więc to jest kolejny plus. Ale największym plusem niewątpliwie jest cena.

Co do Ampio?

Niestety nie sprawdziłem sam ale postanowiłem pogrzebać w internecie aby zobaczyć z czym ten system się je. Generalnie ubogo z dostępnością tutoriali na internecie. Nie mogę się wypowiedzieć szczegółowo w tym temacie, ale korzystanie z dwóch osobnych narzędzi, których UI jest niezbyt przyjazne i mało intuicyjne wydaje mi się słabe. Jeśli chodzi o integracje to w ofercie Ampio jest dużo możliwości integracji więc to jest plusem. System jest rozproszony, ma to swoje plusy, ale w mojej opinii daje znacznie mniej możliwości.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Wow! Konfiguracja natomiast nie jest już taka przyjemna dla nowicjusza. Co prawda graficzne łączenie bloków i elementów wejścia/wyjścia jest proste, ale czasem dla prostych funkcjonalności (chociażby zapalanie światła z użyciem prostego przełącznika bistabilnego) trzeba pokonfigurować więcej bloczków aby to działało dobrze.


Bo przełączników bistabilnych w systemach automatyki się w praktyce nie używa. Ale oczywiście można i wcale aż tak dużo kombinować nie trzeba. Popatrz:



Po 2-3 dniach z Loxone Config takie rzeczy robisz w 10 sekund.
Jak byłem kiedyś nowicjuszem, to konfiguracja Loxone była dla mnie bardzo przyjemna. Znam sporo innych systemów i w żadnym innym konfiguracja i tworzenie logiki nie było dla mnie tak przyjemne i łatwe, zapewniając jednocześnie tak duże możliwości. To jest moja opinia, ale z tego co czytam w necie podziela ją wiele osób.




> Loxone jest zcentralizowany, z tego co wiem, jeśli padnie Miniserver to sterowanie jest zupełnie niemożliwe. Proszę poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę?


Tak, Loxone jest scentralizowany. Ale Miniservery nie padają, więc nie jest to żaden realny problem. A w niektórych aspektach moim zdaniem nawet zaleta (łatwość zarządzania, łatwość backupu całego systemu, łatwość i szybkość przywracania, spójność np. stanu fizycznego systemu z wizualizacją, itd, itp).

----------


## Gik

> ...
> 
> Tak, Loxone jest scentralizowany. Ale Miniservery nie padają, więc nie jest to żaden realny problem. A w niektórych aspektach moim zdaniem nawet zaleta (łatwość zarządzania, łatwość backupu całego systemu, łatwość i szybkość przywracania, spójność np. stanu fizycznego systemu z wizualizacją, itd, itp).


Może i nie padają, ale reszta argumentów nie jest na korzyść Loxone, bo rozproszone systemy też to samo potrafią.
np. KNX z którym połączyłem Loxona
Jedyną wadą jest to, że pomoc techniczna nie potrafi pomóc. Trzeba wszystko samemu ogarnąć. Ale dało się.
Programowanie w Loxon czy jest przyjemne... w sumie ujdzie. Opisy bloczków też mogły by być treściwsze. Czesto i tak trzeba przetestować bo parametry jednak działają po swojemu.
Bloczki KNX to w ogóle po co są to ja nie wiem. Oświetlenie i Ściemniacze działają bez nich. tzn Loxonowych. Mają 100% funkconalności tego co mają ich lampy. Tylko konfiguracja nie jest logiczna.
Natomiast rolety... tu w ogóle jest dziwna sprawa... Bloczek od ściemniacza jest tu akurat niezbędny. Ale również działają już idealnie jak ich silniki bezprzewodowe.
Połączenie z systemem rozproszonym jest tym czego Loxonowi brak. W razie awarii, miniserwera, routera czy tam czegokolwiek to system ma swoją podstawową sprawność z KNX.

----------


## agb

KNX też jest średnio rozproszony, bo jak padnie zasilacz, to wraz z nim cały system. Tylko zasilacz łatwo podmienić.

----------


## Gik

> KNX też jest średnio rozproszony, bo jak padnie zasilacz, to wraz z nim cały system. Tylko zasilacz łatwo podmienić.


no, fakt  :smile:  a co mamy bardziej rozproszone? jakiś system bezprzewodowy z własnym zasilaniem pewnie. Ale tam też mamy problem z awarią zasilania.

----------


## TomekWaw

Dla tych co się boją 30 minut ciemności w domu najlepsza jest klasyczna instalacja elektryczna bez automatyki  :cool:

----------


## agb

Ja się nie boję. Nawet nie mam zapasowego zasilacza mimo iż wiem, że powinienem mieć. Po prostu mimo pozycjonowania tych systemów jako rozproszone nie są do końca takie.

Nie wiem czy jest coś bardziej rozproszonego. Ale by musiało mieć rozproszone zasilanie gdyż akurat dostarczanie do aktora docelowego napięcia zamiast jego zmiana w nim uważam, za dobre rozwiązanie.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Witam. Nie było mnie tutaj już sporo czasu, zajrzałem dzisiaj i mam dwie, małe uwagi




> Co do Ampio?
> System jest rozproszony, ma to swoje plusy, ale w mojej opinii daje znacznie mniej możliwości.


Nie jest tak jak piszesz. Same moduły mają ogromne możliwości (szereg gotowych, dedykowanych funkcji, zmienne dwubitowe) a po nowej aktualizacji moduły dostają nowe zmienne liniowe 8 oraz 16 bitowe więc w zasadzie zrobisz wszystko co chcesz. Natomiast jeśli czegoś nie zrobisz w modułach, czyli w strukturze rozproszonej logiki, to w serwerze już na pewno zrobisz wszystko co sobie wymyślisz. 




> KNX też jest średnio rozproszony, bo jak padnie zasilacz, to wraz z nim cały system. Tylko zasilacz łatwo podmienić.


KNX ma również zasilacze redundantne jeśli chcesz się zabezpieczyć dodatkowo. AMPIO natomiast już z założenia instaluje się z modułem redundancji zasilania. W standardowej instalacji stosujemy dwa niezależne zasilacze w komplecie z jednym modułem redundantnym. Jeśli by jakiś zasilacz padł to system działa na drugim a moduł redundantny informuje o konieczności wymiany uszkodzonego zasilacza. Jeśli instalacja jest większa (np. bardzo duży dom, biurowiec, hotel) to można stosować większą ilość takich kompletów.

----------


## agb

Jakie redundantne zasilacze KNX masz na myśli? Znam jeden - MDT. I co do jego redundancji nawet nie jestem pewien, bowiem jest ona chyba po stronie AC.

Jeżeli mnie pamięć nie myli, to można obecnie stosować na linii więcej niż jeden zasilacz. Ale chyba też nie każdy.  Ale proszę mnie poprawić jak coś pomyliłem.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Jakie redundantne zasilacze KNX masz na myśli? Znam jeden - MDT. I co do jego redundancji nawet nie jestem pewien, bowiem jest ona chyba po stronie AC.


Tak na szybko również znalazłem ten MDT, ale nie wiem czy o nim pisałem bo dawno nie miałem z tym do czynienia. 




> Jeżeli mnie pamięć nie myli, to można obecnie stosować na linii więcej niż jeden zasilacz. Ale chyba też nie każdy. Ale proszę mnie poprawić jak coś pomyliłem.


Można, ale w odległości 200m pomiędzy zasilaczami i to akurat nie załatwia nam kwestii redundancji zasilania magistrali.

----------


## agb

> Można, ale w odległości 200m pomiędzy zasilaczami i to akurat nie załatwia nam kwestii redundancji zasilania magistrali.


Od jakiegoś czasu AFAIK właśnie nie. 
https://support.industry.siemens.com...21233&lc=en-US
GIRA i coś kojarzę, że Jung też mają podobne rozwiązania.

----------


## monika_z_domem

Założyliśmy nowy wątek, ale duża dyskusja trwa i tutaj, więc go powielimy... 

Mamy mieszkanie w stanie deweloperskim 95 m2 (ostatnie piętro w bloku w Krakowie). W obecnych czasach przeznaczyliśmy za wiele na zakup mieszkania więc zanim się urządzimy liczymy każdą złotówkę. Ale wiemy, że stan deweloperski to najlepszy moment aby podjąć decyzję o takim systemie. Założenia mamy proste i minimalne, bo wypisaliśmy sobie (choć może są błędne), że potrzebujemy:

- sterowanie światłem
- sterowanie zasłonami (a każdy wspomina o roletach albo żaluzjach - no chyba iż powinniśmy brać pod uwagę i to to)
- głowice w grzejnikach
- sterowanie gniazdkami
- i być może sterowanie zamkiem w drzwiach
- w przyszłości klimą

Rozmawialiśmy z kimś przez tel i zaproponował nam uprzejmy pan rozwiązania Loxone ale orientacyjną cenę podał 37 tys netto.... (!) Spadliśmy z krzeseł bo oczekiwaliśmy niższych kwot...
Być może to była cena na odwal sie, ale jakaś cena. Teraz rozglądamy się za kimś sprytnym z Krakowa ale nawet nie wiemy gdzie szukać bo nie chcemy popełnić na tym etapie błędów ale też nie chcemy wydać fortuny... jeśli jest to możliwe.

Co zrobilibyście/wybrali albo kogo na naszym miejscu?

----------


## TomekWaw

Wszystko zależy od tego ile masz tych świateł, jakie to są swiatła, ile masz gniazdek, grzejników, ile chcesz przełączników dotykowych i jakich, itd.
Strzelając tak w ciemno:
- sprzęt i osprzęt Loxone na to będzie kosztował powiedzmy ok. 10-15 tys. netto
- z 10 tys. wyniesie okablowanie mieszkania pod system automatyki + rozdzielnica
- robocizna (projekt, dokumentacja, instalacja, programowanie, testowanie, poprawki) - kolejne ~10 tys.
To już zebrało się z 30-35 tys. netto, a gdzie jakikolwiek zarobek firmy?

Jeśli te ceny Was przerażają tak że pospadaliście z krzeseł, to może odpuścice sobie na razie smart home, okablujcie tylko dobrze mieszkanie, a system zrobicie wtedy, gdy już będzie Was na to stać. Bo teraz najwyraźniej nie.

----------


## agb

> Strzelając tak w ciemno:
> - sprzęt i osprzęt Loxone na to będzie kosztował powiedzmy ok. 10-15 tys. netto
> - z 10 tys. wyniesie okablowanie mieszkania pod system automatyki + rozdzielnica
> - robocizna (projekt, dokumentacja, instalacja, programowanie, testowanie, poprawki) - kolejne ~10 tys.
> To już zebrało się z 30-35 tys. netto, a gdzie jakikolwiek zarobek firmy?
> .


We wszystkich trzech pozycjach, które wymieniłeś. Chyba, że przykładowo znasz kogoś kto robi okablowanie i rozdzielnicę w cenie materiału, to daj namiar.

----------


## sliver84

Co sądzicie o systemie F&Home? 
https://www.fhome.pl/pl/inteligentny-dom.html
Pracował ktoś z Was na nim? Ceny podzespołów wyglądają bardzo korzystnie, moduł 32 wejść i 32 wyjść za 1406 zł/brutto w hurtowni, podczas gdy moduł 8 wejść/wyjść z Grentona to 1050 zł/brutto.
Zastanawiam się jak wypada aplikacja, stabilność oraz możliwości programowania

----------


## SprytnyDom

Troche czytałem o tym systemie, moim zdaniem trochę przestarzały.

Grenton pod tym względem wydaje się być dużo lepszy. 
Moduły wcale tak dużo nie muszą kosztować. 
Możesz zastosować zewnętrzne przekaźniki z komunikacją MODBUS płytka z 16 przekaźnikami kosztuje 180zł. 
Moduł wejść 16 cyfrowych to 85zł.

Troszkę więcej jest z tym zabawy, ale da się.

----------


## sliver84

> Troche czytałem o tym systemie, moim zdaniem trochę przestarzały.


Też spotkałem się z opiniami że system kuleje jeżeli chodzi o możliwości, ale może ktoś opinie na jego temat.




> Możesz zastosować zewnętrzne przekaźniki z komunikacją MODBUS płytka z 16 przekaźnikami kosztuje 180zł. 
> Moduł wejść 16 cyfrowych to 85zł.
> Troszkę więcej jest z tym zabawy, ale da się.


To całkiem ciekawa opcja, moduł komunikacji MODBUS i tak będzie mi potrzebny do rekuperacji, więc podłączenie do niego dodatkowo modułów I/O wydaje się rozsądną opcją na zaoszczędzenie. 
O jakich konkretnych modułach w tych cenach piszesz?

Z innej beczki, próbował ktoś w Grentonie zrobić redundancje jednostki centralnej żeby zabezpieczyć się przed jej awarią a co za tym idzie utratą możliwości sterowania domem? W Ampio i KNXie nie ma tego problemu bo to systemy rozproszone.

----------


## janek9s

> Z innej beczki, próbował ktoś w Grentonie zrobić redundancje jednostki centralnej żeby zabezpieczyć się przed jej awarią a co za tym idzie utratą możliwości sterowania domem? W Ampio i KNXie nie ma tego problemu bo to systemy rozproszone.


W Grentonie jeśli padnie centrala, moduły działają w trybie rozproszonym (trzeba skonfigurować DistributedLogicGroup), dzięki czemu podstawowe sterowanie domem nadal jest możliwe do momentu naprawy/wymiany jednostki centralnej.

----------


## matlik

Mam u rodziny do ogarnięcia 9 rolet i kilka świateł. Istniejący dom i klasyczna instalacja elektryczna. ZAstanawiam się pomiędzy Loxone, Grenton i fibaro. Domek parterowy. Przewody możnaby pociągnąć strychem. Najdrożej wychodzi loxone, jednak tam można prosto na taśmie dwustronnej przyciski dołożyć. Najmniej pracy z Fibaro. Chętnie poznam opinie osób które dłużej użytkują lub pracuja z powyższymi systemami. A może coś jeszcze innego ?

----------


## TomekWaw

> Mam u rodziny do ogarnięcia 9 rolet i kilka świateł. Istniejący dom i klasyczna instalacja elektryczna. ZAstanawiam się pomiędzy Loxone, Grenton i fibaro. Domek parterowy. Przewody możnaby pociągnąć strychem. Najdrożej wychodzi loxone, jednak tam można prosto na taśmie dwustronnej przyciski dołożyć. Najmniej pracy z Fibaro. Chętnie poznam opinie osób które dłużej użytkują lub pracuja z powyższymi systemami. A może coś jeszcze innego ?


Miałem kiedyś Fibaro, od 3 lat mam Loxone. Różnica jest mniej więcej taka, jak pomiędzy Dacią Sandero, a powiedzmy BMW X5. Grentona osobiście nie używałem, ale jestem zaznajomiony z możliwościami i w mojej ocenie nie łapie się do "niemieckiej motoryzacji". Loxone ma największe możliwości, jest najprostszy do nauki i konfiguracji oraz robi się w nim wszystko najszybciej. Sprzęt i apki są bardzo dobrej jakości.

----------


## jaca01

Jakie według Was są największe różnice pomiędzy Grenton i Ampio? Przyglądam się obu systemom i po wstępnych rozmowach z instalatorami i czytaniu materiałów dochodzę do następujących wniosków:
Ampio:
- system wyciągający rękę do instalatorów, brak dostępu do modułów w wolnym obrocie, zakup jedynie przez instalatora
- więcej integracji (potencjalny rozwój samodzielny poprzez integracje, co wydaje się mocno problematyczne)
- jeden instalator groził mi że jak coś zmienię w instalacji to stracę gwarancję
Grenton:
- możliwość samodzielnego zakupu modułów,
- możliwość rozwoju poprzez pisanie skryptów (dla mnie to akurat plus)
- tańszy (według instalatorów podobne oferty dają około 15% taniej w systemie Grenton)
- ogólnie wydaje się słabiej rozwinięty
Kilku instalatorów twierdziło że Grenton ma lepszą społeczność i więcej jest materiałów w sieci. Natrafiłem na razie tylko na dwóch instalatorów co zajmują się oboma systemami, oboje polecali mi Grenton, może dlatego że chcę na ten moment system w wersji podstawowej i potem go samodzielnie rozwijać, oraz jako że się dzie w IT to Grenton niby będzie dla mnie przyjemniejszy.
Jak się odnosicie do powyższego? Zaznaczam że wszystko mi jedno jaki będzie system, planuje się też dopytać o Loxone na dniach

----------


## janek9s

> Natrafiłem na razie tylko na dwóch instalatorów co zajmują się oboma systemami, oboje polecali mi Grenton, może dlatego że chcę na ten moment system w wersji podstawowej i potem go samodzielnie rozwijać, oraz jako że się dzie w IT to Grenton niby będzie dla mnie przyjemniejszy.


W Grentonie możesz operować w skryptach na wszystkim, zmiennych lokalnych, globalnych, wyciągać, porównywać i setować wartości urządzeń, wyciągać dane z http z JSONów i tak dalej

----------


## domsat

Ten temat to neverending story. No i każda pliszka swój ogonek chwali. A ostatni wpis to jawna reklama Grentona. Piszcie dalej co każdy swoje wie.

----------

